# Naruto 580 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Predict away! 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 21, 2012)

Fine, I predict that Kabuto slithers all over the battlefield and/or grows wings.


----------



## Lovely (Mar 21, 2012)

Scene switch


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

more info on uzumakis


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

SM kabuto vs itachi and sasuke.
i doubt we'll see madara/kages now.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 21, 2012)

Sasuke's Enton will play a significant role in suppressing Kabuto's techniques, much to Itachi's dismay... Until he finds out that Sasuke can freely manipulate the flames.


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto transforms into Blue-Eyes White Dragon

Sasuke will likely try to use Amaterasu on Kabuto and he will dodge it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto starts breaking out various Senjutsu enhanced techniques.  I'm really hoping he uses some jutsu that refer to the Yakushi Buddha, if only because the pun is just begging to be used.

I'm actually not sure how long this fight might last.  On the one hand, Kabuto is fighting two people with a certain degree of plot armor.  In addition, many of the fights during this war arc have been relatively brief save for the Tobi and Madara fights.  Which is why I question if the fight will even end within a few chapters like I originally thought: Kabuto is one of the final bosses for this war.

I doubt we'll cut back to the Kage fight unless something happens to Kabuto, which should in turn stop Madara from finishing off the kages.

Maybe a cut to Naruto at some point if Kishimoto decides to go for a "poignant" Sasuke close up.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 21, 2012)

We see what Kabuto's jutsu does. Things get difficult for Itachi and Sasuke.

A shot of Anko's breast too.

Not sure on the former but the latter will happen.


----------



## Agony (Mar 21, 2012)

another 4 chapters only about those three characters.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto is going to kick Sasuke's ass for a bit, forcing Itachi to save his little brother. But the good thing is that the pain will allow Itachi to talk some sense into Sasuke and come up with a real plan to take Kabuto down which they will enact in 581.

Oh and Anko's breasts will somehow show up.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 21, 2012)

Kages are slaughtered, Kabuto gets sealed away by Itachi.


Tobi vs Naruto is back


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 21, 2012)

Now that Kabuto doesnt have his eyes covered anymore you'd think that Sharingan users could put him under genjutsu. I bet he reveals how a Sage is immune to genjutsu somehow.


----------



## vered (Mar 21, 2012)

the Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto fight might turn out to be one of the best fights in a while and the most revealing yet so hopefully kishi will deliver on that front but it seems that kages vs the clones fight will be off paneled for a while.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 21, 2012)

*Chapter 580*

_Scene starts with Kabuto about to launch his technique_
Kabuto: Hakugeki no Jutsu!
Itachi: !?
Sasuke: !?
_Kabuto emits sonar waves similar to frog song_
Sasuke: Urgh what is this?
Itachi: Sasuke we need to fall back!
Kabuto: The Hakugeki Jutsu is similar to the sage's frog song however, mine is upgraded, genjutsu on the uchiha would be fun but....
_Itachi and Sasuke collapse_
Kabuto: Radioactive paralysis is even better!

*Scene switch to Kages*
The 5 kages are back to back facing a crows of Madara's
Madara: So you can't even take one 5 clones of me separately. Really disappointing.
Mei: What do we do...
A: Dammit..
Onoki: We cannot lose..
Gaara: I'm almost out of chakra...
Tsunade: Enough! Listen to yourself, we are the 5 kages, have faith!
Madara: !
Tsunade looks at Madara
Madara's panel suddenly becomes similar to a panel of Hanzo.
Hanzo: Faith?
Jiraiya: That's right! We may be only 3, but you can't play around with us!
Hanzo: Big words coming from someone who's gonna die.
Orochimaru: We won't die here.
Jiraiya: Because we are the three students of the professor himself.
Tsunade: And we were designed to stand as one.
_Scene switches to young third in front of them._
Hiruzen: Now, this will be your first civil war. But remember, you each have talents no other shinobi processes. Orochimaru has the great snake's, Jiraiya has the great toads and Tsunade has the great slugs.
Hiruzen: So no matter who you go up agaisnt, if it becomes a near death situation and you believe you won't make it...just have..
_Scene switch back to Amegakure._
Orochimaru,Jiraiya and Tsunade: Faith!
Hanzo: ....
_Hanzo pulls out his sickle._
Hanzo: Those are the same words the great 3rd said to me...well, I'll determine if they're real.
_Orochimaru and Jiraiya and Tsunade start charging._
_Scene switch to kages_
Madara: By testing if they're real!
Tsunade: Hmm. Tsunade activates a jutsu.
A: That's?
Mei: Tsunade-sama....why?
Tsunade: This is the final stand. Bring out your best guns because were ending this.
Tsunade's body becomesfull of marking similar to kuchiyose.
Madara: !
Onoki: In that case..
Onoki stands beside Tsunade.
Gaara: I can only do this if I let my old self take over...I guess...this is a one time case.
Gaara walks beside her with his devilish murderous face.
Mei: I never wanted to use this eye...
Mei walks beside and removes her hair band, moving the hair away from her eye. The eye is stiched.
Onoki: What about you big guy.
A: Hmm. I don't have my weights on...so I can't control how fast I go...so using this could tear me to shreds...
A amps his chakra to v3. His chakra is so powerful that he's almost fully converted into lightning.
A: Oh well.
Madara: Good, this means I can get serious as well.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 21, 2012)

*Chapter 580:*   Dragon's Force

Kabuto unleashes a powerful flame that rivals Amaterasu, the brothers split up and get caught in a trap.   But a new power is unleashed to escape.


----------



## Penance (Mar 21, 2012)

I predict MOAR Sage Mode...


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 21, 2012)

i predict kabuto doing the cho odama rasengan! 

i also predict for him to bust out some beastly fire tech's since his a dragon now?


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 21, 2012)

bloodyhawk said:


> i predict kabuto doing the cho odama rasengan!
> 
> i also predict for him to bust out some beastly fire tech's since his a dragon now?



Most likely.

Imagine Sage enhanced Med jutsu and by that i mean the chakra scalpel. Going to be Ninja Storm/Ultimate ninja crap going on.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

My gut tells me that only the evolution of Sasuke's Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan can overcome Kabuto.


----------



## gershwin (Mar 21, 2012)

I know how it will turn out.
Next chapter Sasuke being arrogant and getting owned by Kabuto. Cliffhanger - Itachi revealing amazing powers.
He saves Sasuke but instead Kabuto trying to neutralize him. Cliffhanger - Sasuke revealing amazing EMS powers and protecting Itachi.
Then Itachi and Sasuke together (or maybe Sasuke only) pressing Kabuto to the point he has to summon Madara.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2012)

kabuto shows that he can take on the 2 brothers at the same time. and uses huge sage attacks.


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 21, 2012)

Deadway said:


> A: Hmm. I don't have my weights on...so I can't control how fast I go...so using this could tear me to shreds...
> A amps his chakra to v3. His chakra is so powerful that he's almost fully converted into lightning.
> A: Oh well.



:sanji

Me gusta


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Mar 21, 2012)

We see what Kabuto's Dragon Sage mode can do and I predict the chapter will probably showcase a bit of the Naruto, Killer bee, Kakashi, Guy vs Tobi fight.


----------



## titantron91 (Mar 21, 2012)

Kabuto showcases many Sage jutsu, stating that the snake turned into a dragon, which is the king of the skies, which makes birds like the hawk and the crow subservient to him. The Uchiha bros dodge and parry... not doing any offensive... while finding a way to incapacitate Kabuto without killing him.

Then the whole NF assumes that the Uchihas are getting owned.

NF assumes these too.
- Uchihas know that Kabuto is immune to genjutsu
- Uchihas are slow in thinking about strategies
- Uchihas don't have anything to incapacitate Kabuto


----------



## Hisokaomi (Mar 21, 2012)

Itachi and sasuke defeated kabuto, join force with naruto who has steamrolled Tobi against Madara.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

Dragon Mode ownage, and lots of it.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 21, 2012)

I predict that Itachi will also have trained with animal sages: the Crow Sage of Dumbo Island. Sasuke trained with Boss hawk. He and his brother will become the Bird Sage Brothers.

Gaara (revealed to be of the Uzumaki clan) trained with the Tanuki sage of Mount Bullshit and will unveil his new Sand Senjutsu. 



Madara's wife is from the Nara clan.


Mei is from Juugo's clan because they have similar hair color. Killer Bee is actually a Namikaze.


----------



## Klue (Mar 21, 2012)

spiritmight said:


> I predict that Itachi will also have trained with animal sages: the Crow Sage of Dumbo Island. Sasuke trained with Boss hawk. He and his brother will become the Bird Sage Brothers.
> 
> Gaara (revealed to be of the Uzumaki clan) trained with the Tanuki sage of Mount Bullshit and will unveil his new Sand Senjutsu.
> 
> ...



Three Legendary and mythical places exist. Two of which definitely teach the Sage Arts. Logical deduction leads us to accept the third one as a Sage teaching sight as well.

I'm going to go out on a limb and say, that they're the only three.


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 22, 2012)

Kabuto sprouts some wings and looks more dragon-ish. Sasuke gets reckless and starts to blindly attack Kabuto. Itachi tells Sasuke to calm down and stop attacking while he thinks up a strategy. Strategy is created and Itachi and Sasuke go on the attack. Possible scene change happens or we see what the Uchiha brothers strategy is. Kabuto gets cornered and then before we see what happens a scene change to whoever.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 22, 2012)

I predict more "Sasuke hurting Kabuto's feelings".......... He certainly wasting no time belittling Kabuto.


----------



## Psychic (Mar 22, 2012)

I think because Sasuke had chose team Taka himself that he knows how to counter their respective abilities, which Kabuto now possesses. Of course there will be some major dragon mode ownage as well, but nothing the Uchiha brothers cant handle in the end.


----------



## titantron91 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kakashi_Love said:


> I think because Sasuke had chose team Taka himself that he knows how to counter their respective abilities, which Kabuto now possesses. Of course there will be some major dragon mode ownage as well, but nothing the Uchiha brothers cant handle in the end.



Agree 

Looks like Kabuto will get each other's weakness...

Suigetsu's weakness against Lightning
Juugo's weakness against Sasuke's killer intent
Karin's weakness against Sasuke as a person


----------



## bloodyhawk (Mar 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Three Legendary and mythical places exist. Two of which definitely teach the Sage Arts. Logical deduction leads us to accept the third one as a Sage teaching sight as well.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say, that they're the only three.



i second this.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 22, 2012)

What ever happens hopefully Kabuto successfully manages to scathe one of the Uchiha... Then maybe his character would be worth all the wank he's being given in the telegrams currently.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 22, 2012)

General question of a random sort: how brushed up is everyone on their Tolkien and dragon mythology here?

My prediction:
Kabuto uses dragon wings to get out of reach, dodging hits like a boss.
Itachi loses eyesight again.
Sasuke uses art of run and says screw-this, this isn't my fight.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 22, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> General question of a random sort: how brushed up is everyone on their Tolkien and dragon mythology here?
> 
> My prediction:
> Kabuto uses dragon wings to get out of reach, dodging hits like a boss.
> ...



I doubt it. In japanese mythology dragons usually don't have wings


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 22, 2012)

Kabuto's first techniqu already have the Uchihas awe. Kabuto explain that Sage Mode actually allow when used at fool potential the user to use the powers of Rikudou Sennin this is why he needed to unlock the mind of RS. Itachi say Sasuke they will attack him all out and try to seal him in Totsuka, latter they will think on how to end the technique by unsealing him from Totsuka.

Kabuto is too strong and cant be defeated, we have a scene from Suigetsu's with his scroll.


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2012)

Really looking forward to next week's chapter. Hopefully, this debate will be settled then. Kabuto, can continue to reveal the secrets of his powers - I don't mind.

Kishi really through us a curve ball, didn't he?


----------



## Shattering (Mar 22, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto's first techniqu already have the Uchihas awe. Kabuto explain that Sage Mode actually allow when used at fool potential the user to use the powers of Rikudou Sennin this is why he needed to unlock the mind of RS. Itachi say Sasuke they will attack him all out and try to seal him in Totsuka, latter they will think on how to end the technique by unsealing him from Totsuka.
> 
> Kabuto is too strong and cant be defeated, we have a scene from Suigetsu's with his scroll.



No, no and no, the story about "unlock the mind of RS" was result of a bad translation as always.

Kabuto still has to show any ofensive technique outside of that shitty snakes... stop the nosense and wank please.


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto's first techniqu already have the Uchihas awe. Kabuto explain that Sage Mode actually allow when used at fool potential the user to use the powers of Rikudou Sennin this is why he needed to unlock the mind of RS. Itachi say Sasuke they will attack him all out and try to seal him in Totsuka, latter they will think on how to end the technique by unsealing him from Totsuka.
> 
> Kabuto is too strong and cant be defeated, we have a scene from Suigetsu's with his scroll.



takL confirmed the "mind of RS" thing was a mistranslation resulting from Ohana's script. It wasn't in the RAW.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 22, 2012)

manda is summoned


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2012)

Yamata no Orochi, Dragon Style, is used. Itachi can do nothing, Sasuke's EMS must come to their aid.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 22, 2012)

Yamata No Orochi has can launch natural energy like LAZ0RS like a Bijuu Dama 

Klue I still hold to my SM Kabuto can use RS jutsus awesome prediction, even with "Learn the Secrets of RS" translation.

Kabuto needs to learn those secrets to properly use the techniques, at least he will have RS techniques that RS had while using SM.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 22, 2012)

Prediction  :


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto: Useless sage dragon no jutsu!!!
Sasuke: OMG that's too much for me, I suck, Itachi please save me!!!



*Itachi stops the "Useless sage dragon no jutsu" with a kunai.*
Itachi: Foolish little brother in front of my eyes all his techniques are useless.
*Itachi throws his kunai and obliterates Kabuto's glasses. *
*Kabuto begins to collide with the walls of the cave.*
Itachi: Just as planned.
Sasuke: HAHAHA look at that fool he was nothing for an Uchiha.
*Sasuke hits blinded Kabuto with his finger.*
Sasuke: 
*Kabuto is stabbed by an icicle.*



Itachi: I guess it was too much for him.
Sasuke: Sorry nisan Im such a fail.



Itachi: Dont worry sasuke, I have an ace up my sleeve.
*Itachi goes Crow Sage Mode, he gets the elder son's eyes.*
Itachi senses Madara and without hand seals he teleports himself and sasuke to Madaras battlefield.

Madara: OMG Itachi I'm in problems now  .
Itachi: This is your end Madara.



Itachi: Finger Planetary Destruction no Jutsu .



RS from heaven: Dat Itachi  ... just as planned :ho .


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 22, 2012)

My prediction....


A Dragon getting beaten by *SHOCK*

:sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 22, 2012)

I predict that we will discover more about why Itachi knows about sage mode, and it will bring up an unexpected revelation, that will be linked directly to the tablet in the nakano temple. Will also explain why Itachi had to make Sasuke get hid of CS to unlock what he called "true power".

We can also discover the origin of Itachi's disease, and why MS makes you go blind. And perhaps whatever is revealed will explain why Madara never awakened the rinnegan straight away after obtaining Hashirama's DNA, something from his own side was still lacking. It would lead to the discovery of why Madara also died in the first place, and what Madara and Tobi were trying to archieve, which leads directly to Tobi's interest in Sasuke even though he has rinnegan.

LOL...so many things to be revealed.


----------



## Stormcloak (Mar 22, 2012)

Dovahkiin incoming


----------



## TobiRevealed (Mar 22, 2012)

i wanna see  kabuto realise his master from totsuka  and fight as tag team with uchihahas


----------



## Cjones (Mar 22, 2012)

Mostly the Uchiha's and Kabuto then a switch to the Kages.

The Kage fight honestly has me at a lost. Madara is to damn hax for me to even somewhat comprehend where Kishi is going with that fight.


----------



## Klue (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> I predict that we will discover more about why Itachi knows about sage mode, and it will bring up an unexpected revelation, that will be linked directly to the tablet in the nakano temple. Will also explain why Itachi had to make Sasuke get hid of CS to unlock what he called "true power".
> 
> We can also discover the origin of Itachi's disease, and why MS makes you go blind. And perhaps whatever is revealed will explain why Madara never awakened the rinnegan straight away after obtaining Hashirama's DNA, something from his own side was still lacking. It would lead to the discovery of why Madara also died in the first place, and what Madara and Tobi were trying to archieve, which leads directly to Tobi's interest in Sasuke even though he has rinnegan.
> 
> LOL...so many things to be revealed.



All of that in one chapter, Jeanne?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> All of that in one chapter, Jeanne?


It would be just a key information that will make us kill a lot of curiosities , the plot is crying for this since Edo Madara was introduced, and you as a Rikudou fan should care, a lot.


----------



## Klue (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> It would be just a key information that will make us kill a lot of curiosities , the plot is crying for this since Edo Madara was introduced, and you as a Rikudou fan should care, a lot.



Of course I care, but Kishi would never answer all of those questions in a single chapter - I'd die from fangasm.


----------



## vered (Mar 23, 2012)

i hope we'll get some new RS info.at this point its almost a certainty.
i hope for something that relates to SM and RS connection to it.
confirming our speculations.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 23, 2012)

In just one chapter the series's longest running villain not only became a dark reflection of the main character, but seriously made his chances of final villain just soar.

I think's safe to assume that Naruto will battle Kabuto sooner or later. It'll be a battle of sages.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 23, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> In just one chapter the series's longest running villain not only became a dark reflection of the main character, but seriously made his chances of final villain just soar.
> 
> I think's safe to assume that Naruto will battle Kabuto sooner or later. It'll be a battle of sages.



That I really saw in Kabuto's potential, despite him being Orochimaru's right hand man, Kabuto before Orochimaru's cells he was not to be taken lightly. Seeing how he outsmarted Kakashi, and fought greatly on Tsunade. Kabuto was a very skilled Ninja that pars Kakashi's level.


----------



## Klue (Mar 23, 2012)

Kabuto's trek to becoming FV starts now, his greatest test stands before him. Pray he doesn't become food to Sasuke's Eternal Mangekyou. If he can survive this battle, he'll have a shot.


----------



## Grimzilla (Mar 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto's trek to becoming FV starts now, his greatest test stands before him. Pray he doesn't become food to Sasuke's Eternal Mangekyou. If he can survive this battle, he'll have a shot.



Seeing as how he's been in this for as long as he has and just revealing all this cool crap about him. He's most liekly going to pull Orochimaru's greatest ability:


Cocky Style: Art of Run!

Come on, he'll recall all his Edos and live Tobi to get trashed by Naruto and claim all the stuff for himself.


----------



## Klue (Mar 23, 2012)

ShockDragoon said:


> Seeing as how he's been in this for as long as he has and just revealing all this cool crap about him. He's most liekly going to pull Orochimaru's greatest ability:
> 
> 
> Cocky Style: Art of Run!
> ...



He's going to recall all of his Edos and do what with them? Use the jutsu again? Use Sage Mode again?

I don't know bro.

It's kind of the rule of thumb in this story: If a villain reveals their main technique(s), it's over for them. We've seen it time and time again. The more he reveals, the less likely he has to survive. And he did say, Edo Tensei and that "other jutsu" makes him invincible - if he reveals that jutsu here, it's likely a rap.

And lets not overlook the Sasuke factor - it's very important.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 23, 2012)

This fight willl probably last a few more chapters, with Kabuto showing of his new mode and what it can do,  Things will look Grim until Sasuke shows off his new abilities, and gives Itachi an opening to end Edo tensei.  Kabuto's likely going to die, as his usefulness is used up as the war arc comes to and end (His major role being edo tensei) Not to mention him showing off his new abilities tends to be a death sentence.  Itachi and Sasuke working together fan service will be complete, and they'll have their long awaited chat.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 23, 2012)

I actually still see kabuto escaping, but i dont know...he could run away and end up fighting naruto later.




Klue said:


> Of course I care, but Kishi would never answer all of those questions in a single chapter - I'd die from fangasm.



xD, too good to be true.

But lets suppose that Itachi talks about something about rikudou's sage chakra that was passed down to the elder brother, it could answer many questions, including why madara and sasuke didnt reach the elder brother's eyes even if they had EMS. Somebody made a thread about how both sasuke and naruto had to die, for the CS and the SM, what if madara had to die also to archieve the piece lacking? .



vered said:


> i hope we'll get some new RS info.at this point its almost a certainty.
> i hope for something that relates to SM and RS connection to it.
> confirming our speculations.



yes yes yes yes


----------



## WT (Mar 23, 2012)

*Chapter 580: Strategy*

*As the battle starts between Kabuto and the Brothers, Itachi jumps foreward and blasts a Katon towards Kabuto. However, to everyones surprise, Itachi turns around and places his brother Sasuke in a Genjutsu suddenly* 

Genjutsu:

Itachi: Sasuke, listen, I've placed you in a genjutsu, this is done so that we may communicate and come up with a strategy. As you know, I am capable of controlling space and time within this domain. We can take as long as we like, in the outside world it will only be a second.

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: I have a plan. A Shinobi must be quick to respond to new information. Thanks to you, Dr Snakes, I have learnt about how snakes are sensitive to temperature. It was for this reason I fired a Katon. As soon as this genjutsu ends, use your EMS to see how Kabuto and his snakes react to the Katon and how their chakra disperses. From their reaction, we may discover some sort of weakness or understand where the source of their power comes from.

Sasuke: Why is that necessary?

Itachi: You may be Dr Snakes, but I have done my fair bit of research on Sennin Modo. I too once had the ambition of achieving this power, and with the power of the Sharingan combined, I would have gained extreme strength, however that was not possible.

Sasuke: Why?

Itachi: Our bodies will not be able to handle sennin modo. 

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: It was the same for Orochimaru. His body wasn't powerful enough to handle it. That is why he was an imperfect sage. To become a sage, you have to be able to absorb natural energy and to do that, you have to be very still, almost dead. However, there is an alternative route.

Sasuke: ?

Itachi: Have some third entity collect natural energy for you which then transfers it to you.

Sasuke: ... 

Itachi: This is where the curse seal came in. Orochimaru didn't want to rely on a third entity. He wanted a body which could readily absorb natural energy. The cursed seal acted as a catalyst for all of this.


Sasuke: ?

Itachi: However, Kabuto is different. He is using his snakes to collect that natural energy on his behalf.

Sasuke: ?!

Itachi: The third entity needs to be connected to you, a sort of fusion. The snake you saw stuck on kabuto's back was the thing collecting the energy for him which allows him to enter sage mode. 

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: This was the exact same way Jiriya sama performed his Sennin Modo. He used the elder toads to collect natural energy on his behalf.

Sasuke: ...

Itachi: However, there have only been 3 people who have been able to enter sennin modo without the need of a third entity.

Sasuke: ?!

Itachi: The Rikudo Sennin, Uzumaki Naruto and ...

Sasuke thinking: Naruto, you can do this?

Itachi: And the third person ... Sarutobi Hiruzen

Sasuke: ?!

Itachi: The third great place is the Bone Forest home to the Apes. This is where Hiruzen sama learnt the arts of Sennin Modo. However, as he grew old, he lost this ability. In his prime, Hiruzen sama was said to be the most powerful Shinobi in the entire world. He really was that amazing. Anyway, we need to defeat the source of Kabuto's chakra.

Sasuke: You plan on getting rid of the snake that's collecting his Natural Energy, ending his Sennin Modo?

Itachi: Heh ... you've caught on Sasuke. Anyway, as I have said, see how the snakes react to the Katon. Your occular powers will be able to see this in far more detail than I will be able to. After that, we shall meet here again to discuss the nature of Kabuto's powers.

*END*

Can write more but tired


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2012)

kabuto surprises uchiha bros buy breaking  the susanos with his attack and then sasuke gets tired and uses ameratsu and surprise again he has a counter for it.


----------



## Scar (Mar 23, 2012)

I like White Tiger's prediction, that would be an awesome scenario. 

Only problem is Itachi's genjutsu won't work on the sauce. 

I predict the fight commences for a short time and then Kishi switches it back to either Madara or Tobi at the chapters end


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter will mainly be Kabuto kicking ass. Cliffhanger to make it look like he is going to defeat Itachi or Sasuke maybe. Then of course the week after he fails.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 24, 2012)

There will probably be some back and forths in Jutsu and dangers, but...

..in the end Kabuto will get Tsukuyomi'd and Itachi will probably draw Sasuke into its realm as well. Itachi will do exactly as he said, make Kabuto cancel ET while still under Tsukuyomi's effects. This allows Itachi to then talk to Sasuke, fulfilling his promise, in the timescape of the Genjutsu. When Tsukuyomi ends Itachi will have crumbled and Kabuto will be left with a broken mind not being able to suppress the cells of the various people he incorporated in himself turning into a powerless, grotesque freak of nature. Then Sasuke pierces the abomination with his Susanoo sword setting it ablaze with Amaterasu. The serpent's mind so shattered that it doesn't even react to being cremated alive.

The last bit probably doesn't happen next chapter though.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter 580 prediction :

** Chapter starts with Kabuto going offensive while Itachi and Sasuke are still wondering where Kabuto's extra power is coming from*


*Kabuto :* "Sage art - White violent technique"* 

*Kabuto shoots out a white flame that starts absorbing both Sasuke's and Itachi's Susanoo's . Kabuto explains that the white flames are the exact oposite of Amaterasu and instead of feeding of physical things in order to burn the Hakugeki dragon flames feed on chakra .
Sasuke and Itachi fire Amaterasu , both the black and white flames neutralize each other.*

Itachi : That was close, those were certainly no ordinary flames. So the legends about the Hakugeki dragon flames are true after all.....

Sasuke : I should have seen that attack comming yet his chakra nature is completly unknown even infront of the sharingan

Itachi: Listen Sasuke, the secret to his power lies in his surroundings. We arent able to trace it because he doesent use regular chakra nature manipalution. The sage chakra that he molds strenghtens his Yang-body chakra ,when we attack him with our Yin-Dojutsu techniques both get neutralized.

Sasuke : So what ? Just to let you know Itachi, i havent even started warming up yet. Right now i am limiting the power of the EMS by accessing only 1/2 half of that power. I dont need more then that to beat a joker like him.

Itachi: Don't get overconfident Sasuke, remember we are facing an opponent who possibly has intel on the Sharingan's weak spots.

Sasuke: Enough, im ending this now! 

*Sasuke jumps in the air *

Sasuke:* Enton: Kagutsuchi Hell Bringer!!!*
* Sasuke focuses on Kabuto's location, sudenly black spikes arise from the ground and impale Kabuto. Kabuto's body starts to crumble into many little snakes. Kabuto appears again with a Shushin no jutsu *

Kabuto: Impressive , if i hadnt sensed that coming i would have bein dead despite being in this form. No matter, you wont get another chance Sasuke. Ku , ku , Ku

Kabuto: *Summoning jutsu! Kusanagi!*
Kabuto : *Sage art: Chakra blade technique!*

*Kabuto charges at both brothers with a senjutsu chakra enhanced Kusanagi blade, they see the attack coming in advance and activate their Susanoos to counter. Kabuto's chakra enhanced Kusanagi counters even Itachi's sword of Totsuka* 

Kabuto: I have to end this quick, my sage chakra is running out.

*Kabuto pierces Itachi but its just an exploding Bushin *

Itachi : You fell for my trapp Kabuto, game over. As i told you before every jutsu has a weakness.

*Kabuto is out of SM and tries another diversion in order to gather nature energy again. He finds out that Itachi's Bushins have pinpointed the location of his snakes and he canot hide any longer *

Kabuto : Damn you Itachi, it looks like i underestimated you! 

Sasuke: Nii-san incredible!!! 

Itachi : Its over Kabuto - *Tsukiyomi !*

Kabuto: ?!?

Chapter ends - - -



Chapter 581 - Tsukiyomi's realm!!!

*Kabuto is thrown in a dark dimesion, tied to a rock and Itachi is standing right infront of him *

Kabuto: Itachi, you dont have much time you know.If you plan on stoping Edo Tensei do it quick because my strongest minion is killing your prescious Shinobi alliance and your Kages right now

*Itachi looks deep into Kabuto's mind in order to control him on a subconscious level to stop Edo Tensei. Sudenly the surroundings change and Itachi founds himself in the reverse situation with Kabuto but in another dimension *

Itachi : Argh, what happend, how is this possible, did he reverse my Tsukiyomi!

Kabuto: Itachi, you fel for my trapp,i thought you were smarter then that.
Dont you know that a snake adapts to the enviorment and that the same move wont work twise on a snake ? 
Did you realy think it would be so easy to stop me with genjutsu like you stoped my master ?

Itachi : You bastard, what is this wicked technique ??

Kabuto: Oh that ? Its just a litle improvement to Orochimaru's soul transfer technique. I integrated the Uzumaki clan's Fuuinjutsu knowledge in that technique and waited for the right moment for you to cast Tsukiyomi.
As soon as you entered my mind i sealed you into this realm which is quite similar to the Jinchuuriki's Bijuu dimesion. 

Itachi: Ugh, whats happening to me? What are these chakra chains that bind me here ?

Kabuto: Ku,ku,KU

*Back to the real world *

Sasuke: Nii-san, i knew you can do it. Now lets get it over with, force him to stop the technique!!!

* Itachi with a grimm face expression *

Itachi: Im sorry Sasuke....

Sasuke : ?!?

Chapter ends ---


----------



## Ibb (Mar 25, 2012)

The only way I see the Uchiha bros "winning" is if Sasuke pulls a completely new and random jutsu out of his ass...


----------



## Olivia (Mar 25, 2012)

I predict more Kabuto. 

Also on another note, does anyone know where the really old Prediction threads are? When I say really old I mean up to the start of Shippuden and what not. I would like to go back and read what people possible thought could happen.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 25, 2012)

itachi ends edo tensei, itachi rips kabuto's tongue out his mouth, then itachi snaps his neck 2 *CRRRACK*


----------



## hitokugutsu (Mar 25, 2012)

Itachi will claim that he and Sasuke at best would draw with Kabuto. Even more men would not change the outcome

Then Itachi + Sasuke proceed to flee


----------



## Leuconoe (Mar 25, 2012)

Last chapter was a pretty big thing with Sauce and 'Tachi, so I'm pretty sure they'll go to another battle next chapter. I like Kishi's scene changes. They keep me from being restless.



> The only way I see the Uchiha bros "winning" is if Sasuke pulls a completely new and random jutsu out of his ass...



In before Hawk mode: Double Uchihazanagi


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 25, 2012)

Ibb said:
			
		

> The only way I see the Uchiha bros "winning" is if Sasuke pulls a completely new and random jutsu out of his ass...


What is wrong with the _Totsuka no Tsuguri_ ('Ten-Hands Long Sword') strategy?
Not that that is how I see Kabuto meeting his end.


Jessicα said:


> Also on another note, does anyone know where the really old Prediction threads are? When I say really old I mean up to the start of Shippuden and what not. I would like to go back and read what people possible thought could happen.


Search .


----------



## ch1p (Mar 25, 2012)

Kabuto shows what's he got. Itachi and Sasuke struggle against it, with Sasuke looking reckless against his bro's performance. We might get to see Naruto though I'd like to see Madara and the kages more (Naruto's battle is nailed right now).


----------



## Wechselgeld (Mar 25, 2012)

Prediction:

*Spoiler*: __ 




In the next chapter we will see a nice fight between kabuto und the brothers.
But i am certain that kabuto will win the match. Not with fair methodes, but with a sly trick like revealing the secrets about the uchiha massacre to shock sasuke and break his fighting spirit.
Then....
-----------------------------------------
case 1.0
he seal itachi
or
case 2.0
he seal itachi and take his sealsword + orochimaru
---------------------------------------------------

After that he got what he came for and that's sasuke.
----------------------------------------------------
case 1.1
Then he takes sasuke's eyes.
case 2.1
He plants the sealed oro in sasuke and revives him.
--------------------------------------------------

After the operation he retreats/calls back his edos and lets tobi behind to be gangbanged by the whole ninja army.

Anko will be the witness to bring the bad news about sasuke to naruto xD.

Then we will see the drama queen naruto!

At that moment the manga will end and then we can look forward to an new naruto serie 
-with the adult naruto.
-with the villian kabuto+rinnegan or  kabuto and oro+rinnegan
-with naruto and horny hinata comedy

But lets see what's coming next


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2012)

Kabuto is going to escape, I don't see anyone dying here. 

Maybe Itachi somehow, but that's all.


----------



## Klue (Mar 25, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Itachi will claim that he and Sasuke at best would draw with Kabuto. Even more men would not change the outcome
> 
> Then Itachi + Sasuke proceed to flee



lol, but before that, Sasuke will ask:



			
				Uchiha Sasuke said:
			
		

> Why did we have to retreat? With your power...


----------



## Wechselgeld (Mar 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Kabuto is going to escape, I don't see anyone dying here.
> 
> Maybe Itachi somehow, but that's all.



I don't think so. He is sly snake and never understimates someone.
He has the whole oro arsenal and the knowledge about his expirments.

I see something really bad coming over sasuke.......what maybe...will shock all uchiha fanboyz.........or maybe Kabuto got kicked ass and the brother get some time for each other:

Sasuke: Why did you kill our parents?
Itachi:...
Itachi:...actually you would have stopped....if....
Sasuke: if what?
Itachi:...if.....
Sasuke:...yeah?



Itachi:..if you hadn't take your shoes off at the door! *troll face*


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 25, 2012)

> He is sly snake and never understimates someone.



I would say it's the opposite.

"Edo Tensei is flawless. It has no weakness or risk. "

And well, he's been smirking the whole time so far. He isn't really taking this seriously. Kabuto thinks of this fight as just amusing.


----------



## Anko4u (Mar 26, 2012)

I predict that Sasuke will have a hard time fighting Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

Anko4u said:


> I predict that Sasuke will have a hard time fighting Kabuto.


I predict that you may be right.

The Uchiha's winning streak is going to end here.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 26, 2012)

Anko4u said:


> I predict that Sasuke will have a hard time fighting Kabuto.



Yes I agree, however he will not die. If I don't remember wrong Kishi told that he will make Sasuke as powerful as Naruto. So there's still time left for him. That's why I predict Itachi is gonna "die" or get sealed this time.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I would say it's the opposite.
> 
> "Edo Tensei is flawless. It has no weakness or risk. "


You just proved that he doesn't underestimate... himself


----------



## James Bond (Mar 26, 2012)

Kabuto kind of just fucked himself by pulling out his seemingly most powerful ability making the Uchiha victory reign a thousand years of Uchiha > all threads on NF once more.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 26, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Kabuto kind of just fucked himself by pulling out his seemingly most powerful ability making the Uchiha victory reign a thousand years of Uchiha > all threads on NF once more.



Those Uchiha used their seemingly most powerful ability before Kabuto did. If they are to win they are going to have to use something stronger than Susanoo and the only one capable of that is Sasuke.


----------



## lordhigh (Mar 26, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Prediction  :
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this... i predict itachi's awsomness too :Laugh


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 26, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Those Uchiha used their seemingly most powerful ability before Kabuto did. If they are to win they are going to have to use something stronger than Susanoo and the only one capable of that is Sasuke.



not really. 

Refer to Nagato battle for proper reference.
Itachi wins the battles with strategy and trickery.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

I predict that Kabuto will exceed Itachi in the strategy/genius department. In my headcanon they are both smart but in different ways. Itachi tends to be philosophical while Kabuto tends be a schemer. It will come down to who can use their jutsu to its full potential.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I predict that Kabuto will exceed Itachi in the strategy/genius department. In my headcanon they are both smart but in different ways. Itachi tends to be philosophical while Kabuto tends be a schemer. It will come down to who can use their jutsu to its full potential.



That'd be a major asspull. Genius and intelligence are stuff that you can't improve on. Kishi would have no way to explain how Kabuto managed to go beyond Itachi in that regard.

Kabuto is an arrogant overconfident prick. It will bite him in the ass. Believe it


----------



## Wechselgeld (Mar 26, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> TKabuto is an arrogant overconfident prick. It will bite him in the ass. Believe it



I thougt the uchiha are arrogant overconfident prick cause sharingan and their born powers.

Isn't kabuto a nerd anymore?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That'd be a major asspull.


Um, no it wouldn't. Do read the Itachi vs Sasuke arc again as well as . Itachi's comments about "reality" are very striking.



> Genius and intelligence are stuff that you can't improve on.


I guess all those years at school were wasted.



> Kishi would have no way to explain how Kabuto managed to go beyond Itachi in that regard.


Watch and learn.



> Kabuto is an arrogant overconfident prick. It will bite him in the ass. Believe it


No doubt.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Um, no it wouldn't. Do read the Itachi vs Sasuke arc again as well as . Itachi's comments about "reality" are very striking.


Yes it would. As far as feats go, Itachi is wiser, more intelligent and a better strategic thinker than Kabuto.

It was evident in the Nagato vs Itachi battle.



> I guess all those years at school were wasted.



Knowledge you can improve on. Intelligence(as in IQ), can't be improved.



> Watch and learn.


No you


----------



## Ibb (Mar 26, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What is wrong with the _Totsuka no Tsuguri_ ('Ten-Hands Long Sword') strategy?
> Not that that is how I see Kabuto meeting his end.



Itachi's Totsuka no Tsuguri isn't going to work for the same reason Sasuke hasn't been able to defeat anyone with Amaterasu since Killerbee. Totsuka no Tsuguri is a one hit kill move.

While increadibly powerful, it would be very borring very fast if the Uchiha brothers could win all of their battles with one of there many instant death jutsu. Kishimoto knows this, why else do you think that Sasuke seems to have forgotten about Kirin? Itachi might be able to end this battle in a single sword swing, but Kishi's going to extend the fight to about six chapters.

If you want an "in universe" explanation as to why Totsuka no Tsuguri isn't going to work, Kabuto will most likely over power it with Sage Mode.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

Something tells me that Sasuke will be the one to hit Kabuto with Tsukyomi. He'll master it before this battle concludes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Something tells me that Sasuke will be the one to hit Kabuto with Tsukyomi. He'll master it before this battle concludes.



What's the point? Unless he gets to use it again, and if he only fights Naruto it won't benefit him, because Kishi won't let him 1shot Naruto.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 26, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That'd be a major asspull. Genius and intelligence are stuff that you can't improve on. Kishi would have no way to explain how Kabuto managed to go beyond Itachi in that regard.
> 
> Kabuto is an arrogant overconfident prick. It will bite him in the ass. Believe it



I'm sorry, but don't underestimate Kabuto. Itachi had more screentime, while Kabuto mostly was in the shadow.

edit:
Look here:



Obviously he is not that dumb, lol.


----------



## Talis (Mar 26, 2012)

Kabuto gets Dragon wings.
Chapter ends with Kabuto summoning Edo Madara next to him.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> What's the point? Unless he gets to use it again, and if he only fights Naruto it won't benefit him, because Kishi won't let him 1shot Naruto.



To completely master his eyes, Itachi's eyes. And maybe he will hit Naruto with it, but Naruto will overcome it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 26, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I'm sorry, but don't underestimate Kabuto. Itachi had more screentime, while Kabuto mostly was in the shadow.
> 
> edit:
> Look here:
> ...



Noone is saying that he is dumb. He is the mad scientist type so he should be intelligent. He makes mistakes frequently which might indicate that he has attention deficit hyperactivity disorder. 
In short, he is fucked 


edit : 



Klue said:


> but Naruto will overcome it.



With WOF.

And I'll quit reading the manga


----------



## Mister (Mar 26, 2012)

Kabuto will show us more of natural energy (universal to perfect Sages) and what makes Snake Sage Mode different aside from the look! 

Well this makes sense on how SM Naruto is on par with MS Sasuke; natural energy can help him dodge that shiz!
But will he reveal more?


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

Mister said:


> Kabuto will show us more of natural energy (universal to perfect Sages) and what makes Snake Sage Mode different aside from the look!
> 
> Well this makes sense on how SM Naruto is on par with MS Sasuke; natural energy can help him dodge that shiz!
> But will he reveal more?



Yes, I think it makes a ton of sense.

Sage Mode increases all of the user's abilities: strength, durability, recovery, reflexes and speed - throw in nature's enhanced perception, and he has the *potential* to dodge Sasuke's attacks.

Though, I would love to see how a Sage dodges Amaterasu. The Raikage used his top speed to bypass it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2012)

Kabuto will dominate in this chapter. Also as the fight rages on that cave will start to crumble.

And I am sure that Sasuke will gained enough experience in this fight so that when he fights Naruto's Sage Mode he won't be so much unprepared.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2012)

kabuto mentions that naruto is also a sage and that both are the only people who have perfected sage mode. maybe rs as well was a perfect sage. kabuto says that he also found a way to upgrade sage mode that makes him stronger then frog sages


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

Gabe said:


> kabuto mentions that naruto is also a sage and that both are the only people who have perfected sage mode. maybe rs as well was a perfect sage. kabuto says that he also found a way to upgrade sage mode that makes him stronger then frog sages



The forums would rage.


----------



## Mister (Mar 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, I think it makes a ton of sense.
> 
> Sage Mode increases all of the user's abilities: strength, durability, recovery, reflexes and speed - throw in nature's enhanced perception, and he has the *potential* to dodge Sasuke's attacks.
> 
> Though, I would love to see how a Sage dodges Amaterasu. The Raikage used his top speed to bypass it.



Amaterasu would be interesting as the natural energy could technically help the Sage feel the pressure of the chakra and anticipate its direction. 

Or Kabuto/Naruto could use some natural energy attack to disperse/prematurely ignite Amaterasu?


----------



## Wechselgeld (Mar 26, 2012)

every x vs sasuke thread -> over all sasuke>x posts
i hope that kabuto tentacle fucks them with his snakes.
maybe then the sasuke>all posts will stop.
they are fucking annoying


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 26, 2012)

Mister said:


> Amaterasu would be interesting as the natural energy could technically help the Sage feel the pressure of the chakra and anticipate its direction.
> 
> Or Kabuto/Naruto could use some natural energy attack to disperse/prematurely ignite Amaterasu?



Ah but one doesn't escape Amaterasu by simply changing direction. Sasuke prove that assessment thoroughly. 

One escapes Amaterasu by completely escaping the gaze of the sharingan. 

The difference between Raikage's actions and that of Sasuke's.


A technique that converges upon a focal point requires the victim to avoid the focal point to successfully escape. 

Other wise shifting direction would only result in the jutsu shifting direction.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 26, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Ah but one doesn't escape Amaterasu by simply changing direction. Sasuke prove that assessment thoroughly.
> 
> One escapes Amaterasu by completely escaping the gaze of the sharingan.
> 
> ...



The new OVA animation with Gaara vs Sasuke shows that Amaterasu actualy travels and Gaara had enough time to put up his sand deffence.
Amaterasu is no different then a high speed projectile of chakra.
I think the chakra actualy has to hit the target in order to ignite in flames.
It never realy made sense that the flames came out of no where anyway


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The new OVA animation with Gaara vs Sasuke shows that Amaterasu actualy travels and Gaara had enough time to put up his sand deffence.
> Amaterasu is no different then a high speed projectile of chakra.
> I think the chakra actualy has to hit the target in order to ignite in flames.
> It never realy made sense that the flames came out of no where anyway



We've already seen it appear directly on its target: Sasuke's Fire Jutsu, Nagato's Summons and Nagato.

I'm sure there is a max distance that Amaterasu can appear from the user, from there it must travel to its target.

And lol at the OVA - Hashirama blocked Kurama's Bijuu Ball with a Wood Dome. The technique Yamato used to shield himself from Naruto's Four Tailed State's roar. 

*Anyway, I said all of that to say, that I would like to see how Sage Kabuto deals with Amaterasu. I'll be pretty upset if neither brother bothers to use it.*


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2012)

so madara can rewind time now? because the OVA totally had it .


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2012)

All of this plot make me think that Kabuto's fight will show us how skilled Naruto is...


----------



## Chappz316 (Mar 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The new OVA animation with Gaara vs Sasuke shows that Amaterasu actualy travels and Gaara had enough time to put up his sand deffence.
> Amaterasu is no different then a high speed projectile of chakra.
> I think the chakra actualy has to hit the target in order to ignite in flames.
> It never realy made sense that the flames came out of no where anyway



It's not that the flame travels, it's that the flames appear on the first tangible object in his sights path. Raikage was what sasuke was looking it but he moved before the jutsu activated, thus the amaterasu appeared at the next thing behind him, the samurai. 

Gaara simply placed his sand in the way of sasukes vision, making the flames appear there instead.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The new OVA animation with Gaara vs Sasuke shows that Amaterasu actualy travels and Gaara had enough time to put up his sand deffence.


I don't believe Amaterasu was ever used on Garra. Such was eton manipulation a feat similar to current Sasuke's susano.

Here

And even then Garra simply obscured Sasuke's vision enough to make it the target opposed to himself others.



> Amaterasu is no different then a high speed projectile of chakra.
> I think the chakra actualy has to hit the target in order to ignite in flames.
> It never realy made sense that the flames came out of no where anyway


Amaterasu doesn't follow the same mechanics.

It converges on a target being focused on the user. Thus is why Sasuke changing direction didn't avoid the attack, which was also showcased in the anime.

I believe it is this not Amaterasu speed that makes the jutsu "Unavoidable" which was contrived base on it's comparison to Kirin which was also dubbed "Unavoidable" due to that nature.

In fact being very fast couldn't possibly be the reason what it was dubbed "Unavoidable" because Sasuke was able to outpace it for a reasonable amount of time prior to making that statement.(Although it has just appeared on targets on several occasions, thus it debatable to claim that at least up until a certain distance it is rather very fast)

The only way it could be conceivably be dubbed "Unavoidable" is if the jutsu performs exactly how it is "Listed" "converges to the target" 

Meaning outpacing the sharingan completely(which has been almost impossibly until now) and or obstructing the users vision (Sasuke's Katon manage to do this) is the only option.


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty excited to see Kabutos SM.Dragon SM....damn.

Will help Sasuke to react to Narutos if they share similarities.Just like Naurto learned about Susano'o.

I predict Kabuto playing with the bros a bit while Sasuke gets better control over his eyes and use some fancy Jutsu to impress Itachi and I bet we will see a Jutsu that reminds us of Hebi Sasuke(Who I really liked) just to underline that Sasuke is a bit more calm now and that he has other things than his eyes to fight with.


BTW: wtf does "WOF" mean Grimmjowsensei?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 26, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The new OVA animation with Gaara vs Sasuke shows that Amaterasu actualy travels and Gaara had enough time to put up his sand deffence.



You do know that's not canon right???????


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 26, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I don't believe Amaterasu was ever used on Garra. Such was eton manipulation a feat similar to current Sasuke's susano.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Every jutsu works with chakra and Amaterasu's flames are made from chakra.
You mean to tell me that the chakra appears out of thin air on the target ?
Hachibi and Gaara would disagree. This is how Amaterasu is formed :

Stage 1 : Caster builds up huge amount of chakra in his eye, a chakra pressure is felt and the caster closses his eye by doing so.
* Charging time a couple of seconds*

Stage 2: Caster opens his eye which is now bleeding and directs the chakra to his target

Stage 3: The chakra hits/connects with the target and the caster remotely activates the jutsu in a similar manner how Naruto can activate his FRS from a distance in order to expand

Furthermore i think there is some other trick to Amaterasu which Kishi hasnt explained yet like the black flames having the special property to feed on physical energy and matter.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> We've already seen it appear directly on its target: Sasuke's Fire Jutsu, Nagato's Summons and Nagato.
> 
> I'm sure there is a max distance that Amaterasu can appear from the user, from there it must travel to its target.



Sasuke's and Itachi's katons must had just appeared instantly because we weren't shown panels of them moving. 


Just because we aren't shown Amaterasu moving doesn't mean it doesn't travel. If it appears instantly then Sasuke and Ei wouldn't had avoided it. We also got a perspective of it getting closer and closer to Gyuuki whom blocked it with his arm, if Amaterasu appears instantly it would had been on Gyuuki's head. 

It also doesn't make sense that Amaterasu would just appear out of thin air and start flying around, especially since there's no feats or statements to support it. 

If Amaterasu appears instantly then Naruto's screwed no matter how fast he is. We know however that Naruto will beat Sasuke, which means Amaterasu doesn't appear instantly.


----------



## Wechselgeld (Mar 26, 2012)

I read that chapter again and was thinking.
How do they actually plan to hurt Kabuto?
I mean physical attacks don't work on him and when they try to burn him he's going to moult or hide in another snake.
Genjutsu doesn't work on him thanks to his snake sensor ability.

When they manage somehow to hurt him how do they prevent him to healing himself?
As long he was oro's nerd spy his only overpowered ability was his regenerate cells ability (remember the fight: kabuto vs tsunade)
and now it's upgraded.....thanks karin


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 26, 2012)

Wechselgeld said:


> I read that chapter again and was thinking.
> How do they actually plan to hurt Kabuto?
> I mean physical attacks don't work on him and when they try to burn him he's going to moult or hide in another snake.
> Genjutsu doesn't work on him thanks to his snake sensor ability.
> ...



Yea, to be honest, i don't think we have been shown the technique that will defeat kabuto yet. it may be a very intelligent strategy by itachi or a new EMS technique by sasuke. I doubt they can straight up kill him with their attacks.

he can turn to water (which is very hax, except sasuke has raiton)
he has super healing ( so base techniques are useless)
sheds skin for amaterasu
has anko (2vs2 )
can escape eye contact for genjutsu

either his arrogance is his defeat, a non eye contact genjutsu, EMS technique by sasuke, new technique by itachi (or new usage of a technique), orr.......

ITACHI IS KABUTO'S WEAKNESS :WOW


----------



## First Tsurugi (Mar 26, 2012)

Predicting another week of no Tobi.


----------



## Ibb (Mar 26, 2012)

We don't know for certain how Amaterasu works; what we do know for certain is that it is possible to block and dodge it. We may assume that Sage Mode gives the user the ability to do at least one of these.



First Tsurugi said:


> Predicting another week of no Tobi.


----------



## Hexa (Mar 26, 2012)

Just cutting off snake heads is considered "too harsh" by Itachi.  Using something with the killing power of Amaterasu would be a last resort for the two anyway.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 26, 2012)

Any chance of Tuesday spoilers?


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

I predict Kabuto showing off his new mode, Sasuke/Itachi won't likely gain the upperhand again for another chapter or so. Probably some Madara/Kages on the side.  Tobi/Naruto still on hold.


----------



## Rama (Mar 26, 2012)

This fight is really tricky for Itachi and Sasuke, they don't want to kill Kabuto so they have to find a way to get him under Genjutsu, now that Kabuto has countered Tsukyomi the only thing thats left its for Sasuke to showcase a new Doujutsu that could get Kabuto under Genjutsu or allow Itachi to use Tsukyomi on Kabuto, either way I predict Sasuke new ability next chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2012)

i predict mount fuji references.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 26, 2012)

I predict our first dragon summon in this manga.


----------



## Klue (Mar 26, 2012)

If Kabuto summons a dragon, he'll become a legend - on par with Hashirama on the forums.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> If Kabuto summons a dragon, he'll become a legend - on par with Hashirama on the forums.



The Uchiha brothers aren't dealing with the average villain anymore... 

By summoning a dragon, he will rise and become a legend. The legend that the Uchiha fear...

HE WILL BECOME...


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 26, 2012)

i predict revelations about itachi's lover being the dragon kabuto summons. it would make itachi have more plot relevance.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 26, 2012)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Sasuke's and Itachi's katons must had just appeared instantly because we weren't shown panels of them moving.
> 
> 
> Just because we aren't shown Amaterasu moving doesn't mean it doesn't travel. If it appears instantly then Sasuke and Ei wouldn't had avoided it. We also got a perspective of it getting closer and closer to Gyuuki whom blocked it with his arm, if Amaterasu appears instantly it would had been on Gyuuki's head.
> ...



amatarasu appears only where the user eye's _focuses_. ama doesn't "travel" that's why it's said to be instant. the reason sasuke missed on raikage was because he was too fast for sasuke's eyes. his eye's cant keep up with the speed hence he missed. naruto has speed comparable to raikage, so he'll be alright


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 26, 2012)

i predict that we will discover what itachi meant by true power soon .


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Any chance of Tuesday spoilers?


[sp=Spoiler from Manyou]Kabuto grows five heads.
Sasuke cuts off a head, it regrows.
Itachi keeps on telling Sasuke to be careful.[/sp]


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Mar 26, 2012)

Anko gets saved by Uchihas then turns into the dreaded snake queen and bites Kabuto;s head off. But that will  never happen, because Kishi thinks she looks better lying on her back. :/


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2012)

Kabuto = Dovahkiin?


----------



## Cjones (Mar 27, 2012)

I can honestly see Anko helping out/delivering a decisive blow.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=Spoiler from Manyou]Kabuto grows five heads.
> Sasuke cuts off a head, it regrows.
> Itachi keeps on telling Sasuke to be careful.[/sp]



Is that shit even true?

If it is Itachi sounds rather annoying.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=Spoiler from Manyou]Kabuto grows five heads.
> Sasuke cuts off a head, it regrows.
> Itachi keeps on telling Sasuke to be careful.[/sp]



Sounds too boring NOT to be true 

Was hoping to see Tobi and Gai.


----------



## jso (Mar 27, 2012)

If/When the Uchiha bros shut down Edo Tensei, Kabuto's bazillion regen/recovery/evasive abilities are useless against Totsuka. That move is insta-win if it connects lol.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

jso said:


> If/When the Uchiha bros shut down Edo Tensei, Kabuto's bazillion regen/recovery/evasive abilities are useless against Totsuka. That move is insta-win if it connects lol.



Totsuka needs to pierce, what if Kabuto's ability make Totsuka unable to pierce it? Also Kabuto can dodge arrows so he can logically dodge a sword.


----------



## Jad (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Totsuka needs to pierce, what if Kabuto's ability make Totsuka unable to pierce it? Also Kabuto can dodge arrows so he can logically dodge a sword.



Yeah, but can he dodge two Tosuka swords coming at him from different angles? Never underestimate plot-no-jutsu.

Don't you think for example when Asuma clashed or blocked Hidan's scythe he could have sliced it completely off..........


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=Spoiler from Manyou]Kabuto grows five heads.
> Sasuke cuts off a head, it regrows.
> Itachi keeps on telling Sasuke to be careful.[/sp]



Epic fake - get out of here.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2012)

*spoiler from Kishimoto's Nephew*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



translated by me (putting in some corrections since it's hard to read)

Kabuto grows wings and his snakes each grow to manda's size.
Sasuke gets angry at this and attacks with enton arrows.
kabuto dodges and says the attacks are too slow for him
itachi uses genjutsu on the large summons without eye contact
kabuto is confused, but remains sure of himself


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

^ seems legit





Klue said:


> Epic fake - get out of here.


I quite frankly offended dear sir


----------



## icemanlonewolf (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Totsuka needs to pierce, what if Kabuto's ability make Totsuka unable to pierce it? Also Kabuto can dodge arrows so he can logically dodge a sword.


And I can dodge a dodgeball. That doesn't mean I can ALWAYS dodge a dodgeball.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Uchiha brothers aren't dealing with the average villain anymore...
> 
> By summoning a dragon, he will rise and become a legend. The legend that the Uchiha fear...
> 
> HE WILL BECOME...



A SUPER VILLIAN!! 

If Kabuto forms wings..


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2012)

I predict anko's mounds appear again. 

Seriously though if Kabuto doesn't look like this I'll be dissapointed.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 27, 2012)

Leon said:


> A SUPER VILLIAN!!
> 
> If Kabuto forms wings..




I was hoping that Kabuto grows wings, but a typical asian dragon doesn't have wings :/


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> I was hoping that Kabuto grows wings, but a typical asian dragon doesn't have wings :/



If Kabuto knows how to go beyond Sage Mode then this would be like when Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

I predict the forum keeps on derping until well into next week 

Also, Kabuto turns the table on the Uchiha bros, Tobi whips out a new jutsu, or Madara dispatches with the kages.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=Spoiler from Manyou]Kabuto grows five heads.
> Sasuke cuts off a head, it regrows.
> Itachi keeps on telling Sasuke to be careful.[/sp]



You are not Ohana. Why wasting your time for posting this shit?


----------



## ch1p (Mar 27, 2012)

Cjones said:


> I can honestly see Anko helping out/delivering a decisive blow.



Poetic justice. She was the first experiment of the Curse Seal that survived after all. Too bad Yamato is somewhere else bakin', he could use some avenging poetic justice too.


----------



## lain2501 (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Totsuka needs to pierce, what if Kabuto's ability make Totsuka unable to pierce it? Also Kabuto can dodge arrows so he can logically dodge a sword.



Totsuka doesn't need to pierce, it seals at touch only... 

Kabuto can dodge anything it's not the question, the question is "is he gonna dodge?"


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2012)

Would Kabuto and Oro merge inside Totsuka?


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I predict the forum keeps on derping until well into next week
> 
> Also, Kabuto turns the table on the Uchiha bros, Tobi whips out a new jutsu, or Madara dispatches with the kages.



I would love to see Madara dispatch the Kages. New Rinnegan jutsu incoming?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 27, 2012)

No tuesday spoilas.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 27, 2012)

lain2501 said:


> *Totsuka doesn't need to pierce, it seals at touch only.*..
> 
> Kabuto can dodge anything it's not the question, the question is "is he gonna dodge?"



That's false. Go read through the Itachi and Sasuke fight again. Zetsu clearly states that anything the sword *PIERCES* is sealed. Further evidence is shown when Itachi uses the sword to cut the snakes heads off and they're not sealed.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 27, 2012)

Okay, short prediction..

Kabuto will summon some dragonic snakes that spit Sage-powered fire. Itachi evades altogether, but Sasuke -not knowing Sage power- tries to defend with a Katon. He only barely manages to escape and attempts to exact vengeance by calling upon the ultimate fire: Enton. He tries to Amaterasu Kabuto, but Itachi blocks with Amaterasu of his own and knocks Sasuke back to cool him down, keeping him from risking killing Kabuto. 

Kabuto then thanks Itachi and serpents envelop Sasuke. Sasuke uses Susanoo to defend, but the snakes turn to water thanks to Suigetsu's technique and become a water prison, entrapping even Susanoo. Kabuto summons Manda who crashes into Itachi, who blocks with Susanoo. Then Kabuto turns into his Snake form and increases his size then swallows Sasuke, Susanoo and the water prison whole.

...end of chapter.

Next time Sasuke and Kabuto struggle for control of Sasake's body. Itachi interrupts the process by trapping them into Tsukuyomi simultaneously in the real world. Kabuto gets tortured, and Itachi cancels ET while keeping Tsukuyomi active as he said to finish off Kabuto and fulfilling his promise to talk to Sasuke.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 27, 2012)

Kabuto is seemingly disposed off by Sasuke, to rise again and Itachi going, "I knew dat" and then Kabuto doing a little more talk no jutsu and Sasuke angst no jutsu.


----------



## Topher (Mar 27, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Okay, short prediction..
> 
> Kabuto will summon some dragonic snakes that spit Sage-powered fire. Itachi evades altogether, but Sasuke -not knowing Sage power- tries to defend with a Katon. He only barely manages to escape and attempts to exact vengeance by calling upon the ultimate fire: Enton. He tries to Amaterasu Kabuto, but Itachi blocks with Amaterasu of his own and knocks Sasuke back to cool him down, keeping him from risking killing Kabuto.
> 
> ...



nice itachi fanfic but sasuke isn't Naruto so he won't be portrayed as a newbie against kabuto. itachi fans are out of this world lol.


----------



## jso (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah but what is Totsuka made out of? It's presumably a spiritual weapon. How do you defend from being pierced by it? I think if you cant dodge it, you're done for.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 27, 2012)

Topher said:


> nice itachi fanfic but sasuke isn't Naruto so he won't be portrayed as a newbie against kabuto. itachi fans are out of this world lol.


Well, not gonna predict Sasuke acting out of character, you know?


----------



## Topher (Mar 27, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Well, not gonna predict Sasuke acting out of character, you know?



I have no issue with the characterization. the fanfic bias can be seen when you have all of sasuke's attacks being countered but itachi's attack is successful. furthermore sasuke gets trapped mere snakes, yet the boss snake that attacks itachi is easily blocked by itachi. manda can't turn into water and trap itachi either? of course not because It's itachi. lol itachi fans.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

sasuke gets in trouble and itachi saves him


----------



## Mateush (Mar 27, 2012)

Reminder to Itachi fans:

*Kishi interview*

_What is your feeling toward Sasuke Now that he has gone through DRASTIC change throughout the series?
_
Sasuke is always in the corner of my mind. Naruto and Sasuke progression as a pair. So when i write about Naruto, I always Have to think about Sasuke. They are the ones on opposite sides of the spectrum, like yin and yang.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 27, 2012)

Topher said:


> I have no issue with the characterization. the fanfic bias can be seen when you have all of sasuke's attacks being countered but itachi's attack is successful. furthermore sasuke gets trapped mere snakes, yet the boss snake that attacks itachi is easily blocked by itachi. manda can't turn into water and trap itachi either? of course not because It's itachi. lol itachi fans.


Lol. I didn't mean to upset you, man. 

Also, Sasuke's attacks failing is simply a continuation from what he saw last chapter. Itachi's (only) attack worked because Kabuto was already in a struggle with Sasuke. What? A pre-occupied Kabuto can't get hit? Also, Sasuke getting trapped was Itachi's fault in the first place. That's how I intended it anyway.

But I guess, it's in the eyes of the beholder. Sorry, for not wanking Sasuke.




Mateush said:


> So when i write about Naruto, I always Have to think about Sasuke. *They are the ones on opposite sides of the spectrum, like yin and yang*.


That's why Suigetsu's scroll will help free the Yin half of the Kyubi. So we can have Naruto + Yang Kulama vs Sasuke + Yin Kulama.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 27, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> That's why Suigetsu's scroll will help free the Yin half of the Kyubi. So we can have Naruto + Yang Kulama vs Sasuke + Yin Kulama.



That would be cool, but can Kulama have two personalities?


----------



## Marsala (Mar 27, 2012)

jso said:


> Yeah but what is Totsuka made out of? It's presumably a spiritual weapon. How do you defend from being pierced by it? I think if you cant dodge it, you're done for.



Yeah. Even turning to liquid shouldn't be a protection, since Totsuka is made from spiritual sake and flows from and back into a bottle.

However, Itachi can't seal Kabuto away before he stops Edo Tensei, so it's useless right now except as a cutting weapon.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 27, 2012)

Mateush said:


> That would be cool, but can Kulama have two personalities?


Dunno, but it'd be suppressed by Sasuke's Sharingan, so I don't expect to see much of it if it happened.


----------



## Superstars (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't want to see "Dr. Snakes" anymore.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that Sasuke isnt going to get owned here is just kidding themselves. Sasuke's growth is paraleld with Naruto's according to Kishi's last interview so it makes sense that Sasuke gets owned in a similar manner just like Nagato owned Naruto again. Sasuke will probably get stronger but later when he gains Rinnegan and Suigetsu's scroll.


----------



## afaf (Mar 27, 2012)

*naruto manga 580 prediction.*

Status: Prediction
Credits/Source: Jeriko Uzumaki / hitsuke.blogspot.com

580: "Sage"

We see Naruto with a clone that is in Sage mode.

Kakashi makes a clone as well, "don't know how you did it but I feel like I have plenty of chakra!"

Gai, "then let's go master Kakashi, Master Bee and Master Naruto!"

Naruto, "yea, wait. Master?"

Kakashi, "thanks Gai, Lady Tsunade didn't want him to know until the time was right."

Naruto, " tell me what?"

Kakashi, "you have been promoted, to..."

Naruto, " what, what? Chunin? What about the exams?"

Kakashi, "I think it would be safe to assume you would win Naruto, your a Special Jonin now."

Naruto, "well its about time! Multi shadow clone jutsu, original technique eternal barrage!"

There are at least one thousand. Clones, all swarming Tobi and the statue.

Tobdara, "you think clones can stop me?!"

They start to attack, there are radrmgans being used thought the swarm of Naruto. There is nowhere for Tobdara to go.
With bee in 8tail mode pushing, they topple the statue. Many of them ounce on it with rasengans. 

Kakashi, "let's go Gai, Naruto doesn't need is here. After all he is a Jonin now and our future."

They both leave but the clone of Kakashi stays behind.

Clone, "just so I know the details."

Scene switch to Kabuto.

Sasuke swinging his Amaterasu Sword at Kanuto but missing.
" pretty quick it you won't get away from me that way.!"

Kabuto I'm not trying to get away, I am ...."

Itachi, " Sasuke."

Kabuto is right in front of Sasuke ," sage dragon art: venomous flame!"

He spews fire that cover the Susan'oo.

Sasuke, {still too much chakra to see him. This flame, it is different, it's melting through!"

Suddenly a huge snake wraps around Itachi.

Itachi, " Manda? You have been around a longtime. You are different but still the same on the inside...which means."

Kabuto, " looks like big brother isn't gonna help you now! Ha ha ha."

Sasuke, "I don't need anyone's help!"*

Slams both his hands down on the ground.

"Chidori current and lightning hawk !"

A huge wave of Chidori trails the ground from him to Kabuto then *behind him.*

Kabuto, " that stung just a little bit"

A huge Summoning size Hawk rises like a Phoenix and envelops Kabuto. He is shocked and burnt but still maintains his attack on Sasuke.

Kabuto, "no you don't. You will not defeat me, i will have my reward!"

Itachi is behind Kabuto, " prize? Did Madara bargain your allegiance with my brothers life?"

Spikes extend from Kabutos back, " don't know how you got Away from Manda but you can't stop me."
*
Itachi impaled by the spikes, " the same can be said for me ."
{chakra is too disrupted to put any genjutsu on him. }

Sasuke , " genjutsu is not an option,Let's just take him out!"

Kabuto, " you know what? I think I will end Edo Tensei. This War doesn't concern me."

Itachi and Sasuke inside his partially melting Susan'oo, just look at him.

Sasuke, "what's the catch?"

Kabuto, "you give urself up to me Sasuke and I will end this jutsu except for Itachi. If not i will end them all. What will it be?"

Sasuke smiles, " you are so pathetic. You really have faith in thinking you are the only one that was taught about this jutsu?"

Itachi manages to get over to Sasuke , Kabuto has stopped the flames and we see that re Susan'oo was almost gone."

He glances at Itachi then Itachi smiles.

Kabuto you, you know the weakness? No one knows it, he wouldn't even tell me, said it was better it wasn't known!"

"I can't stop you without killing you that is true, but he doesn't need to worry about that!"

Itachi cuts burns him with Amaterasu.

Kabuto screams in agony until he his gone. Then suddenly swirls of dirt and earth form Kabuto a new body. It it is his natural one.*

Kabuto, " what just happened?!"

Itachi, " it seems when u use this jutsu *the edo can kill the *caster then by doing so the caster is the edo and vice versa."

Sasuke, " meaning You are dead Kabuto, no longer in control I the ones you raised. Itachi is *it he is also..."

Itachi, looking at his hands, " alive."

Kabuto , " what?!"

All the snakes he summoned disappear.

Manda wraps around Itachi" goodbye little strange eyes."

Itachi, " I summoned Manda a long time ago when I was young by accident. He was injured from a battle, I got him back to health and never once used my Sharinghan on him. He respects me as I do him."

Manda leaves.*

Itachi, " now to undo the Jutsu, I have his knowledge as caster."

Sasuke grabs his hands with a partial Susan'oo, " no keep your promise, we will have or talk. "

Itachi," you are right let's make this short as possible...."

"...people out there depending on this."

We see the five Kages being surrounded and pummeled by edo Madara clones.

Dan fighting a squad of ninja then.
Lady chiyo, bone guy, and others fighting .

end of chapter.





Kishimoto interview 2012


After the voice actors entered, Kishi-sensei enters looking rather messy. ?I got to here just now that I dont know anything about the arrangements or whatever.?
Dear old Kishi-sensei is in the same hoodie as last year and thats worn-out. He looks like he put on whatever within his reach which tells that he is extremely busy with pressing duties of his demanding job.

His schedule must be heavy and tight because it?s the end of the year I suppose.
The voice actors and actress are are live dubbing/reading the old team 7. It is so intense!

During the live readings, (Kishi) sensei is sitting on a director chair and keeps watching the audience all the way.

After the reading to the scenes of Sasuke?s leaving the village and parting with Sakura, Sensei?s comment is ?This scene really troubled me? He doesnt go into details about what troubled him at there.

Question: Has it been fixed from the start that Sasuke should leave the village to be what he is now?

Answer: ?Yes its from the start. there were the same old stories in which an enemy turns to a friend and I wanted to write a story where an once friend becomes an enemy.?

Question: After the scene Kakashi ordered Sasuke to forget about his revenge telling ?Those who were dear to me all got killed, you know?

Answer: I know every year I say ?Next year I?ll make Kakashi active for real here (at Jump Festa) but, next year I really want to elaborate on Kakashi?s past for real.
Question: In answer to Sugiyama-sans question ?What will become of Sasuke next year??
Answer: Well?since there?re things about *E-touch(/as its connected to E-touch things) ? I cant tell about that much you know?(evading)?"

*sensei is calling the B-bro Itachi as E-touch (=itacchi/itatti in romaji).
Question: In reply to Takeuchi-sans question ?Can the current(/future) development of the manga change the conclusion (in your mind)??
Answer: No. The ending is already determined and I dont have any second thoughts about it.

From 2ch


?I?ll write about Kakashi next year, about the ?my dearest people are all dead already? thing.?

?About Kakashi?s bare face too, if I do at all, I?d rather draw it in the main story not on the back of a volume or something. But then, its not like I?m determined to write it.?

?It was determined by me that Sasuke should turn from a friend to a foe from the start. From now Sasuke starts his moves little by little. And there?re things about Itachi to boot.?
?Naruto will start to move as well.?

?I drew Sakura?s crying face while making the same face. I struggled to draw the scene where she says ?Please don?t go!? to Sasuke with my editor as I found it difficult to get into a girl?s mind. It was an effect of the two geezers.?
?Next year I?ll write about Kakashi first, then about Sasuke and then about Naruto.
(Then Takeuchi-san and Nakamura-san asked Kishi ?What about Sakura?!!?)
?Sakura well?well she?s slipped my mind.?

By another fan who attened the interview
?I regret putting a mask on Kakashi?s face. When I draw, it?s difficult to communicate his facial expression without being able to show his mouth.?

竹内さんの「カカシの口を是非公開して下さーい」というお願い対しては、「それは約束はしませ ん」というよ うなことをおっしゃっていました。
But to Takeuchi-san?s request of ?Please, show us Kakashi?s mouth without fail!?, he said something like ?I won?t promise anything?.

「来年は、カカシの過去を描きたいと思っています。でも2年前からそう言い続けながらずっと書 いていないん ですよねｗ」
?Next year, I want to write about Kakashi?s past. But given that I?ve been saying that for two years running, I will probably continue not writing about it, eh??

「最初から、友達だったナルトとサスケを対決させる話にしようと思っていた。」
?Since the beginning, I wanted to write a story that would force Naruto and Sasuke, who were friends, to have a confrontation.?

「サスケとサクラの別れのシーンでは、女心がわからず、同僚と相談して描いた」
?I don?t understand women?s hearts, so I consulted with a coworker before writing the scene of Sasuke and Sakura?s parting.?

「来年はサスケのことも描きたいと思っています」
?Next year, I want to write about Sasuke too.?

「完結へ向けて全力で描いていこうと思います」
?Since we?re headed towards the conclusion, I will be writing with all of my power.?

1. Question: What would you change about the Naruto series if you could go back?
Answer: I would draw Kakashi without his mask. Fans expectations have gotten so high that now whatever I draw some of them would get disappointed *laugh*


2. Question: When did you decide to make Naruto and Sasuke go different ninja ways?
Answer: From the beginning.


3. Question: What?s gonna happen to Sasuke through next year?
Answer: There is still much story behind Sasuke. His appearance will be more frequent next year.


4. Question: Which character do you want to play as in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations?


Answer: Sasuke (another bit of evidence that Kishi is a Sasuke?s fan)


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sasuke gets in trouble and itachi saves him



pretty much 


i love itachi but i want to see whae EMS can do........ i don't want to wait for sasuke vs naruto since it's toooooooooooo much hype until then and kishi never delivers


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Reminder to Itachi fans:
> 
> *Kishi interview*
> 
> ...



i am still waiting for kakashi year.........................................  it isn't this year, is it?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 27, 2012)

Chapter 580: _Overwhelming Power of the Sage_

"Senpo: Hakugeki no Jutsu!" Kabuto said, a blast of white flames going out of his mouth and all the snakes, converging at Itachi.

Itachi's eyes narrow and he fully forms his Susano'o, blocking with the Yata Mirror. The white flames splashed against it and Sasuke leaped out of the way to avoid them. Sasuke then tossed several shuriken at Kabuto who caught, charged them up with Sage Chakra and tossed them back at him.

To Itachi's horror... the Yata Mirror began turning into a transparent stone, as did his entire Susano'o. Sasuke barely formed his partial Susano'o which blocked the senjutsu enhanced shuriken.

"What...is this?" Itachi uttered, Susano'o now not responding to his commands...but he saw it had taking vaguely snake-like appearances.

"You do know what happens when senjutsu chakra isn't balanced, right? I have _weaponized_ that, those white flames are made of senjutsu chakra that isn't balanced," Kabuto said with a smirk. "Anything they touch, the inbalanced chakra is absorbed...and because of that, the target is turned to stone. How does it feel for your own technique to become your prison, Itachi?"

Itachi's eyes narrowed as Kabuto dashed at him at full speed, drawing his fist back and smashing through the stone Yata Mirror and right into Itachi's face. Due to being an Edo Tensei, ash and paper was kicked up from the blow that knocked Itachi's head off. Kabuto grinned maliciously and as Itachi's head began regenerating, a white snake shot up from underground and swallowed him, and a 'seal' mark appeared.

"One down," Kabuto said with a smirk as Sasuke's eyes widened, and he gave a howl of rage. 

"You'll pay for this Kabuto!" he roared, fully forming his Susano'o and he began a barrage of Amaterasu Projectiles at Kabuto.

Kabuto grinned, dodging all of them lazily due to his senjutsu precognition. The cave exploded as Manda II was summoned, and raked its claws against Sasuke's Susano'o's back as he was tossed like a ragdoll. 

"Now Sasuke...you are mine..."


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 27, 2012)

Kabuto gets hyped for a chapter or two then gets fodderized by Sasuke.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am still waiting for kakashi year.........................................  it isn't this year, is it?



Kakashi is less important. Sasuke and Naruto are one of the most important characters, so you can expect him very powerful.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 27, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> That's why Suigetsu's scroll will help free the Yin half of the Kyubi. So we can have Naruto + Yang Kulama vs Sasuke + Yin Kulama.



I think NaruSasu or more Jinchuriki and eyes.

And about the progression as a pair thing....

Tell that to every arc before Pain arc


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i am still waiting for kakashi year.........................................  it isn't this year, is it?



Kakashi year is every year


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Kakashi year is every year



+reps. my faith in kakashi is renewed again


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> +reps. my faith in kakashi is renewed again


Kakashi got his moment with Gai, that's all he needs.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 580: _Overwhelming Power of the Sage_
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Just this. 


It would be perfect to me. (with some naruto's plot)


----------



## Talis (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoilers please, please Kishi switch to Tobi fight already and break that mask pfff i can't take it anymore.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)

A single year is not enough for a great character like Kakashi. This is why every year is indeed Kakashi's year.

Taking out the swordsman like a boss 



Sparring with V2 jins despite fighting for over a day.

It took five of the most powerful entities in Narutoverse (fully transformed tailed beasts to overwhelm the masters) and he still had enough chakra left to use Kamui  Talk about insane.

Who is the biggest Kakashi fan? Naruto himself.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Kakashi year is every year



Oh it did happen... but it was off panel.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

i bet kakashi helping naruto was what kishi meant with giving him a big role this year. even thought he did not defeat the jins.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

the fight is still going on . Kakashi will still be relevant there, i bet.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)

You fools! Underestimating Kakashi hatake, the guy who awakned MS despite being an Uchiha! 

Not to mention being more impressive than most the kages in this war 

Do I need to refresh people's memories  




*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








All this after fighting for the whole day


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Mar 27, 2012)

*Sasuke and Itachi vs. Kabuto continues. For 15 pages the Uchiha brothers try to figure out how to catch Kabuto at a moment when his guard is relaxed; at last they get an idea.

The last two pages, the remainder of the Shinobi Alliance heads towards the location that Naruto is fighting Tobi at; as they get there, a most disheartening sight greets them...

...severely injured, his clothing torn in several areas, his mask just about broken, Tobi stands, holding the unconscious Naruto and Bee in his arms. Kakashi and Gai also lie incapacitated. Tobi's mask falls, and the chapter ends.

/Tobitard*


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Sasuke and Itachi vs. Kabuto continues. For 15 pages the Uchiha brothers try to figure out how to catch Kabuto at a moment when his guard is relaxed; at last they get an idea.
> 
> The last two pages, the remainder of the Shinobi Alliance heads towards the location that Naruto is fighting Tobi at; as they get there, a most disheartening sight greets them...
> 
> ...


but this would be such troll i mean, we wont see how he does it?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> but this would be such troll i mean, we wont see how he does it?



*Six chapters have passed since we last saw Naruto and Tobi, Jeαnne. 

They haven't been staring at each other this entire time. *


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Six chapters have passed since we last saw Naruto and Tobi, Jeαnne.
> 
> They haven't been staring at each other this entire time. *


we thought this about madara vs the kages too, and see how it turned out >.>


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2012)

I predict a new main villain  

Shikuron the mystical dragon kabuto summons, kabuto will try to control it but it will eat him instead. the dragon bursts through the rocks towards the alliance. We find out the dragon is the white snake sage and kabuto was just his pawn.

itachi and sasuke are forced to chase after the dragon because edo tensei is still going.

We get a capture the dragon arc


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 27, 2012)

It's getting close to 'show time'. 

I predict major shitstorm. 

God, if you're out there, please don't let Itachi get trolled.

Amen.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)

I predict this


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF51fO1TOPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's getting close to 'show time'.
> 
> I predict major shitstorm.
> 
> ...


dont be so tense 


im not expecting much of this chapter, but i am still hoping for some revelation regarding what itachi knows about sage mode.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

kabuto uses a few sage techs, susanno breaks, sasuke gets impatient trys to attack kabuto head on kabuto punches him sasuke dodges kabuto but the natural energy gets him and sasuke gets is sent  towards the cave wall but before he crashes into them itachis catches him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> You fools! Underestimating Kakashi hatake, the guy who awakned MS despite being an Uchiha!
> 
> Not to mention being more impressive than most the kages in this war
> 
> ...



naruto also fought in way more fronts and fought higher level opponents then kakashi like the kages. plus at the end had to transform to beat the jins because if he did not everyone would have been dead in the fight.  plus when has kakashi beat a powerful villain on screen not named zabuza.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> naruto also fought in way more fronts and fought higher level opponents then kakashi like the kages. plus at the end had to transform to beat the jins because if he did not everyone would have been dead in the fight.  plus when has kakashi beat a powerful villain on screen not named zabuza.



Naruto's the main character, so I don't see your point


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Topher said:


> nice itachi fanfic but sasuke isn't Naruto so he won't be portrayed as a newbie against kabuto. i*tachi fans are out of this world lol.*



More like desperate and insecure.

Insecure about a certain Sasuke growing up and finally surpassing his brother. As if this day wouldn't come.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's getting close to 'show time'.
> 
> I predict major shitstorm.
> 
> ...



u should hope for kabuto not to get 1 paneled instead


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> dont be so tense
> 
> 
> im not expecting much of this chapter, but i am still hoping for some revelation regarding what itachi knows about sage mode.



How can I NOT be?

I've been able to parade around NF and talk major crap because of how Kishimoto has allowed Itachi to make quick work of everyone he faced, and even when he didn't, Kishimoto made excuses for his performance. 

I'm spoiled. 

Kishimoto has given him the royal treatment. I sure as hell hope he doesn't go a different direction. I'd hate to have to eat crow. 

But, god knows WHAT Kishimoto has planned. My thing is, if he is going to troll Itachi, I would have preferred he 'died' after the Nagato fight. That would have been enough for me to tard it up on these forums. 

But, Kishimoto has extended his time in the manga, and I can only hope it's going to be worth it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kabuto gets hyped for a chapter or two then gets fodderized by Sasuke.



If Kabuto gets the upper hand then he cant be fodderized. Fodderized =/= defeated. Fodderized/Trolled is when a fight is horribly one sized.

Nagato vs Naruto and Bee
Itachi vs Oro

If Kabuto gets the upper hand he cant be fodderized as the fight was extremelly hard and the fight was extremelly even with Kabuto even having at a time the upper hand.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 580: _Overwhelming Power of the Sage_
> 
> "Senpo: Hakugeki no Jutsu!" Kabuto said, a blast of white flames going out of his mouth and all the snakes, converging at Itachi.
> 
> ...



Make it happen Kishit!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> u should hope for kabuto not to get 1 paneled instead



Still with the "Kabuto getting 1 paneled argument"


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2012)

Obviously we should expect one of those chapters where everyone micro examines every single movement detail that every character makes.

Prepare to pull your hair out.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obviously we should expect one of those chapters where everyone micro examines every single movement detail that every character makes.
> 
> Prepare to pull your hair out.



Uh...that is basically what KL and KT is all about.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> How can I NOT be?
> 
> I've been able to parade around NF and talk major crap because of how Kishimoto has allowed Itachi to make quick work of everyone he faced, and even when he didn't, Kishimoto made excuses for his performance.
> 
> ...


kishi wont be trolling him, keep in mind, even if he is not the one to defeat kabuto, itachi planned to give sasuke "true power", so the EMS indirectly also belongs to him, so if Kabuto get defeated by sasuke instead, it will still be an itachi feat. 



in the end, whatever happens here, it will still have itachi's wise finger moving the pieces in the chessboard.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> *If Kabuto gets the upper hand then he cant be fodderized.* Fodderized =/= defeated. Fodderized/Trolled is when a fight is horribly one sized.
> 
> Nagato vs Naruto and Bee
> Itachi vs Oro
> ...



Except he can.

Link removed

Read from there. The opponent stabbed through the guy, twisted his arm so much it doesn't go back in place, after he did all that he gets fodderized.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

kabuto wont get fodderized, if anything he might display some amazing new powers, mainly if kishi plans to hype it as a power up foreshadowing/power up explanation for sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> How can I NOT be?
> 
> I've been able to parade around NF and talk major crap because of how Kishimoto has allowed Itachi to make quick work of everyone he faced, and even when he didn't, Kishimoto made excuses for his performance.
> 
> ...



it'll be even better when itachi smacks kabuto, and then he dies. then u can talk all the shit u ever want, hell you can easily claim itachi > madara after that



Orochibuto said:


> Still with the "Kabuto getting 1 paneled argument"


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> How can I NOT be?
> 
> I've been able to parade around NF and talk major crap because of how Kishimoto has allowed Itachi to make quick work of everyone he faced, and even when he didn't, Kishimoto made excuses for his performance.
> 
> ...



It may come to that, as the fanbase has failed to analyze the current situation.

Itachi has always been utilized to troll an established character.

Much is the role of most sue's....(Which is why they are allowed to get the royal treatment)

However Itachi is in a totally different boat currently, one where he is going to be utilized to hype others in turn.(He's stepping into the role of a MAIN CHARACTER)

Much like a certain MS Sasuke (which is why he's had some struggles in his development)

Uneasiness in regards to a battle knowing that the slightest error on the behalf of your favorite character = WEEKS shit storm and years of torment in regards to your favorite character being merely human.

Or uneasiness in regards to knowing that a "An unknown villain must shine too" thus it may not always be pretty. My point is..... Welcome to the world Sasuke fans have been living in for the past 4 years....

(Killerbee, Raikage, Mei, Danzo, Tsukage, etc. etc. all made their fighting debuts against Sasuke)


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, past week was the "warning" to the "Lawl Kabuto is going to get raped/1paneled/1chaptered as soon as Itachi use an attack"

This week should be the confirmation, I am going to enjoy so much at the pertinent thread


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> It may come to that, as the fanbase has failed to analyze the current situation.
> 
> Itachi has always been utilized to troll an established character.
> 
> ...


pretty true.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> It may come to that, as the fanbase has failed to analyze the current situation.
> 
> Itachi has always been utilized to troll an established character.
> 
> ...



The bashing of a character is directly proportional to their next power up. Naruto was bashed to hell because he got raped by Nagato, when he got BM the bashing stopped.

Itachi's trolling if he gets roughed up by Kabuto will depend on his capacity to recover, so Sasuke's.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 27, 2012)

this is what i wana see in ohana's spoilers, just the quick peek.

chapter 580; the death of the dragon

kabuto: what!!?? impossible!! itachi..when did you...? 
itachi: now that edo tensei is taken care off, your soul will be forever trapped.

conclusion statement: sasuke searches for naruto!!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> It may come to that, as the fanbase has failed to analyze the current situation.
> 
> Itachi has always been utilized to troll an established character.
> 
> ...



Itachi is too majestic for what you're suggesting.

If I'm wrong, then I'll own up to it.

If I'm right, run for cover.

It's pretty much that simple.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 580: _Overwhelming Power of the Sage_
> 
> "Senpo: Hakugeki no Jutsu!" Kabuto said, a blast of white flames going out of his mouth and all the snakes, converging at Itachi.
> 
> ...



LOL!

In your wet dreams!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> LOL!
> 
> In your wet dreams!



Becuase saying Itachi will 1 panel / 1 chapter Kabuto is way more realistic right?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> kabuto wont get fodderized, if anything he might display some amazing new powers, mainly if kishi plans to hype it as a power up foreshadowing/power up explanation for sasuke.



This soon Jeanne? I recall a certain acquired armor Susano that needs to be fleshed out. 

Not to mention Kasagutchi, hawk summons, etc. etc.

My god we've just spent the last 3+ years watching Sasuke develop his Dojutsu.... With no opportunity to reap the benefits. 

What is the rush?

We've not gotten the limitations of Sasuke's MS capacity. Of course we know it isn't likely enough to compete against he current TOP TIERS, but I believe Sasuke fans are entitled to seeing the results of the last 1.5 year prior to the transplant. 

Surely knowing ones limits is just as important as knowing a power up.

The term power ups has little meaning without knowing the former, as the character becomes too saturated and the result is CONVERGENCE.

Meaning we get a mix of what Sasuke should have had with what he currently has which is the direction I think Kishi may be, but certainly he does not, going.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Becuase saying Itachi will 1 panel / 1 chapter Kabuto is way more realistic right?



Not like I said that/implied that in any way shape or form, but....

At least he's got a good track record of doing just that. It IS more realistic for Itachi to 1 panel kabuto than kabuto to 1 panel Itachi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> Not like I said that/implied that in any way shape or form, but....
> 
> At least he's got a good track record of doing just that. It IS more realistic for Itachi to 1 panel kabuto than kabuto to 1 panel Itachi.



But the Saiyaman's post never said Itachi got 1 paneled.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Becuase saying Itachi will 1 panel / 1 chapter Kabuto is way more realistic right?



The difference is one comes off as an obvious joke, the other seems to just come as wank/anti Uchiha propaganda/etc. etc..


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> But the Saiyaman's post never said Itachi got 1 paneled.



You said I said that.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The difference is one comes off as an obvious joke, the other seems to just come as wank/anti Uchiha propaganda/etc. etc..



its like they still dont get this lmfao. last week u should have seen mad ppl ganging up on me saying how wrong i was. it was funny as shit but at the same time sad


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

thats why i think that itachi's character is in a complicated position here.

while sasuke could get beaten and stuff, he just got a new power up.

then we have kabuto, who also got a new power up, and must display it.

now itachi is kind of in the middle...i think that it will depend on what kishi really plans, if itachi is staying around, he might not get into this fight as much as we think, but later he might go out with a bang against a major character that holds a true relevance to his own storyline. Itachi going all out against Kabuto just doesnt feel right in my mind.

this way he doesnt get dehyped here, and only goes down against someone who has really affected his storyline and plans, which i would expect to be Tobi or Madara.

it all comes down to what you prefer: itachi going all out now against kabuto, telling sasuke the truth, but fated to end his walk here, or this fight being used to hype sasuke and give him a power up, while itachi will be behind it someway, because the EMS was his plan, and then Itachi is still fresh to stay around and get to personally clean up some personal issue with madara or tobi.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> The difference is one comes off as an obvious joke, the other seems to just come as wank/anti Uchiha propaganda/etc. etc..



"Obviously a joke"? Yeah is the now mainstream excuse is being used these chapters for the people that claimed Kabuto was going to get 1 paneled/ 1 chaptered and the more medarate ones "raped" to take back their words or save face.

Why is the "lol it was a joke" thing NEVER mentioned by the people who said that up to last chapter which was basically the "warning, Kabuto is no fodder" chapter?

This extreme underestimation of Kabuto wasnt a 1 liner, it was a consistent thing that went on for months and months. Look at this recopilation of posts from Hawkman:



This was just a recent one.

Still think it was "obviously a joke"? Look at this post where the opening made an entire thread on Kabuto getting 1 paneled, gathering "evidence", etc.



Im sorry but if all this was an elaborate joke it was not obvious at any point and worse is that up to this day judging by some posts in the thread some still mantain (after taking their word back in the last week pertinent thread) that Kabuto is getting 1 paneled or at least 1 chaptered or raped.

I am going to have so much fun this week if Kabuto really goes badass in the pertinent thread.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 27, 2012)

^^I wasn't joking. kabuto is going to get trashed soon.


and edo tensei is not part of his power


.....


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 27, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> ^^I wasn't joking. kabuto is going to get trashed soon.
> 
> 
> and edo tensei is not part of his power
> ...



I know you arent, at least you have the guts to admit your argument for what it is. Hopefully if you are proven wrong this week you will have the guts to admit it too

And about the white part you are really trying so hard that you are too obvious to even try a serious reply.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This soon Jeanne? I recall a certain acquired armor Susano that needs to be fleshed out.
> 
> Not to mention Kasagutchi, hawk summons, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



its because i personally think that its all linked. I think that kishi's explanation to why the MS causes blindness and affects the body will be linked to the ability of absorbing nature energy.

thats why if its the case, what kabuto display here could be a foreshadow not of a similar mode that sasuke will gain, but actually of what the MS/EMS is really about.

if this is the case, it would have gone this way:

- CS was always part of a preview of what was the "true power" of the uchiha.

- Itachi removed the CS and let Sasuke awake the "true" version of this power, but he refused to get Itachi's eyes, so we got to see Sasuke being exposed to the drawnbacks of the MS exacly to make a parallel to the drawnbacks of the CS in the start.

- Now with EMS, he would finally have what Itachi was aiming for in the first place.

- Kabuto would bring up something related to this exacly to introduce Sasuke's new power. And now that Itachi seems to know about what Kabuto is talking about, it just gives Kishi the perfect opening to give us a good explanation about what Itachi really meant when he said that he guaranteed Sasuke "true power".


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Well, past week was the "warning" to the "Lawl Kabuto is going to get raped/1paneled/1chaptered as soon as Itachi use an attack"
> 
> This week should be the confirmation, I am going to enjoy so much at the pertinent thread



Yet, Itachi hasn't used a single attack against Kabuto.  It's still too early to say that Itachi's first move against Kabuto won't be the one that does Kabuto in.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi is too majestic for what you're suggesting.


But Itachi isn't in Kansas anymore.

Uchiha Madara/ Tobi both potential final villain candidates. 
Both ubber powerful, the former has the representation of being the best has not always looked good.

The difference is Itachi has always been put into favorable situations. Where has his fellow Uchiha conglomerates are pitted in such "positive" conditions. 

This time is slightly different as he isn't the most unknown of the bunch. 

I have no doubt Itachi will look good, but the he is being teamed up with Sasuke in which he hasn't had maintained a perfect image in the face of (Due to excuses yes, but still relevant in this regards) in part 2 at all. 

What I'm allocating is.

Kabuto is going to half some highs in this battle that is certain (Again this is his own hype fight as well) and Sasuke isn't the one whose going to be receiving all the incoming fire. 






> If I'm wrong, then I'll own up to it.
> 
> If I'm right, run for cover.


I'm holding you to that.

As Itachi fans do in the rare event in which he is trolled aren't very active during the time period.

But my question comes to the lack of understanding of (Strictly)Itachi fans. As you'd think one would be excited for Itachi to have a longer more drawn out battle as it is truly in those where a character garners feats and in multiple areas as well.

One receives true intelligence feats for having to adjust/counter and ultimately overcome adversity through the combination of skill/brain/ and jutsu.(Itachi manage to do this with his battle against Nagato.)

Hell we may have an opportunity to see more from Itach's base which was a huge deal for the fan base at some point. 

You'd think the trade off would be worth giving up this image as a sue. You'd would think this trade off would be worth finally being satisfied with truly knowing the limits of your favorite characters power before him finally exiting the manga for good with a W(that cannot be disputed under his belt). My point is that you should be grateful for this chance as Minato fanbase must stick "What could have been" and their god awful quotes. 

All and all I gave this response as I too am an Itachi fan as I am a Uchiha fan, that loves all things Uchiha..... 

And is seeing Itachi revive most saw this as a second chance to display anything he hasn't shown in life. Thus the longer the encounter the better.

I have a feeling that had you not "put yourself out there" you may be more open to the possibility of Itachi finally going all out.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But Itachi isn't in Kansas anymore.
> 
> Uchiha Madara/ Tobi both potential final villain candidates.
> Both ubber powerful, the former has the representation of being the best has not always looked good.
> ...


yeah, Itachi fans error is try to direct all the "hits taken" to sasuke only to keep their fave character intact and perfect, only there to deal the last hit and look good.

Basically put the main character role for Sasuke and make him the underdog, and let Itachi stand there to still look perfect and untouched, and as the one that does the stuff? As far as i know, Itachi and Sasuke will be fighting as a team, Itachi and Sasuke have susanoo, the only thing that could happen here is the fact that Sasuke is alive make him vulnerable to something that Itachi wont because he is dead.


----------



## Vergil642 (Mar 27, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Becuase saying Itachi will 1 panel / 1 chapter Kabuto is way more realistic right?



Not like it hasn't happened before 

But seriously, that was totally a wet dream prediction post.

Expect Kabuto to be winning or appear to be winning by the end of the chapter, we may see him escape Sasuke and/or Itachi's Genjutsu. This chapter will be a hype chapter for him and he'll look good.

Then, in the next chapter or two, Sasuke will use his EMS powers to slap that bitch down. 

Itachi will then Tsukuyomi the weakened Kabuto into releasing Edo Tensei.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 27, 2012)

spoiler: kabuto stomps itachi.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But Itachi isn't in Kansas anymore.
> 
> Uchiha Madara/ Tobi both potential final villain candidates.
> Both ubber powerful, the former has the representation of being the best has not always looked good.
> ...



That's a lot that you just typed. 

Ok, we're going to see how this unfolds...

...'cause you can't truly debate what has yet to unfold. You can only debate the facts.

All most people are doing is expressing their desires. 

Not very interesting, quite frankly.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, Itachi fans error is try to direct all the "hits taken" to sasuke only to keep their fave character intact and perfect, only there to deal the last hit and look good.
> 
> Basically put the main character role for Sasuke and make him the underdog, and let Itachi stand there to still look perfect and untouched, and as the one that does the stuff? As far as i know, Itachi and Sasuke will be fighting as a team, Itachi and Sasuke have susanoo, the only thing that could happen here is the fact that Sasuke is alive make him vulnerable to something that Itachi wont because he is dead.



if the fight was 1 vs 1 then I wouldn't care whether itachi is injured or temporarily outperformed. The fact that it's 2 on 1 just makes it sad. kabuto hasn't earned my respect yet (aside for "his power" edo tensei) at full power. I don't feel like kabuto should be fighting any of them yet before showing his capabilities against others at a lower level.

tobi got rinnegan, he showed his powers by fighting fodders and almost soloing a division.

sasuke develops EMS, he shows his power by stomping zetsu's

madara is summoned, he shows his powers against fodders and 2 very weakened kages.

kabuto has power, he fights itachi and sasuke....

if he fought a few fodders first, then this battle would be more interesting since we would realize "if he were to fight itachi and/or sasuke, he would give them a run for his/their money" now my opinion is just "kabuto he might be very strong, who knows ?"

itachi and sasuke fighting tobi or madara would make me want a back and forth bloodshed


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Mar 27, 2012)

We're gonna see a LOT of Amaterasu's


----------



## lathia (Mar 27, 2012)

These following weeks will be delicious. So many of you are so quick to jump the gun. Sasuke, Itachi, and Kabuto, my body is ready. Kishimoto & NF alike, grant me those delicious tears and cries that we all bask in!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 27, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> if the fight was 1 vs 1 then I wouldn't care whether itachi is injured or temporarily outperformed. The fact that it's 2 on 1 just makes it sad. kabuto hasn't earned my respect yet (aside for "his power" edo tensei) at full power. I don't feel like kabuto should be fighting any of them yet before showing his capabilities against others at a lower level.
> 
> tobi got rinnegan, he showed his powers by fighting fodders and almost soloing a division.
> 
> ...



Well, that time he captured Yamato on the turtle sort of counts...


----------



## posternojutsu (Mar 27, 2012)

Kishi gave us a hint about this fight when he killed Obito with a rock. Rocks are part of Nature so this means Kabuto will win...or that rocks also have SM.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah, Itachi fans error is try to direct all the "hits taken" to sasuke only to keep their fave character intact and perfect, only there to deal the last hit and look good.
> 
> Basically put the main character role for Sasuke and make him the underdog, and let Itachi stand there to still look perfect and untouched, and as the one that does the stuff? As far as i know, Itachi and Sasuke will be fighting as a team, Itachi and Sasuke have susanoo, the only thing that could happen here is the fact that Sasuke is alive make him vulnerable to something that Itachi wont because he is dead.



This and yes I'm well aware of that.(The Itachi community have always through other Uchiha characters under the bus in an effort to make himself look good)

But the the Uchiha "Being hit or failing" wouldn't even be a problem if it wasn't for the few in their fanbase which somehow represent the entire community.

It isn't just Itachi who has to uphold to this ridiculous sue like assessment (of always being perfect) it seems to required from all Uchiha characters.

Such makes it harder as a Sasuke/Uchiha fan to enjoy his fights, as I'm well aware that any positives will be thwarted by the slightest bit of negatives.

Naruto,etc. etc. etc. character is allowed to fail and fail allot in fights, but the minute he does something impressive it's the only thing talk about(as the Uchiha community spend more time wanking to their favorites), but the same treatment isn't given to the Uchiha community.

How many threads have he had for Susano breaking?(Despite the users ability to recast it or failing to get hurt in the process)

How many threads have we had in regards to Amaterasu failing? Despite ALMOST ALL THE BIG JUTSU'S from the Rinnegan, shinobi, etc. etc. failing.

Sasuke missing with his arrow was blown out of proportion previous week. 

I used to think that such was the result of the board deep down believing the Uchiha being better than, but I'm now starting to believe such is the result of the Itachi community quotes/comments.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 27, 2012)

I predict more nonsense


----------



## OneHitKill (Mar 27, 2012)

Since I'm tired I'll just post the spoilers in the shortest way possible

[Ei appears before Kabuto can finish his attack]
[Kabuto talks some bullshit about how Ei should be fighting Madara]
[Ei tells him he fucked his ass up then proceeds to blitz Kabuto]
[Ei turns around and looks at the Uchiha brothers, they die]

Chapter End


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2012)

i predict itachi and sasuke babyshaking...then after kurenai and her baby leave, the real fight begins


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 27, 2012)

lathia said:


> These following weeks will be delicious. So many of you are so quick to jump the gun. Sasuke, Itachi, and Kabuto, my body is ready. Kishimoto & NF alike, grant me those delicious tears and cries that we all bask in!



heh no, your body isnt ready.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Oh it did happen... but it was off panel.



Did you read my signature or your just 
I thnk next chapter 
- kabuto talks
- kabuto shoes a jutsu
- several itachi panel with this ......
- Sasuke goes at the defensive


----------



## Doge (Mar 27, 2012)

Dosu solos GG


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> This and yes I'm well aware of that.(The Itachi community have always through other Uchiha characters under the bus in an effort to make himself look good)
> 
> But the the Uchiha "Being hit or failing" wouldn't even be a problem if it wasn't for the few in their fanbase which somehow represent the entire community.
> 
> ...


yeah...

at first i always saw it as blind uchiha hate, but when we have a situation where its two uchihas fighting together, supposed to be united, we see some itachi fans trying to completly throw sasuke's character to the worst position. I know that a lot of old hate runs between the itachi and sasuke fans, but right now we are supposed to be at the same side.

I mean, we dont even need this...itachi himself _planned_ sasuke's EMS, what is the point of itachi fans wanting to see sasuke failing with something that itachi worked so hard to help him get? Dont they get that if sasuke fail here, it will be itachi's own sacrifice also failing?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we see some itachi fans trying to completly throw sasuke's character to the worst position.



I've seen the opposite happening too.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 27, 2012)

When are the spoilers usually released anyway?


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 27, 2012)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> When are the spoilers usually released anyway?



like around 3am est time


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Mar 27, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> like around 3am est time



Thanks for giving me an exact hour and not something stupid like "6-7 hours from now".


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chapter 580: _Overwhelming Power of the Sage_
> 
> "Senpo: Hakugeki no Jutsu!" Kabuto said, a blast of white flames going out of his mouth and all the snakes, converging at Itachi.
> 
> ...



Unbalanced senjutsu chakra in the form of a white flame. That's pretty darn creative and right up Kishi's alley.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 27, 2012)

Kabuto does a big jutsu.

Itachi blocks it.

Kabuto does another jutsu targeting Sasuke.

Itachi eats the attack and starts to regen, Kabuto will try to use snake wrap to seal him.

Itachi will show us why he's really the strongest Uchiha.

Chapter throws in a sprinkle of Tobi vs Naruto or Madara vs Kage.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> We're gonna see a LOT of Amaterasu's



We'll see even more Susano-o spam.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 27, 2012)

the revelation that hashirama was the first ninja to master sage mode.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've seen the opposite happening too.


yes, the difference is that its not the general concept between sasuke fans, even because we are not supposed to expect sasuke to gary stu around.


----------



## Klue (Mar 27, 2012)

Hoping for a few pages of Madara this week. Uchiha brothers can't hog all of the glory.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> the revelation that hashirama was the first ninja to master sage mode.





Klue said:


> Hoping for a few pages of Madara this week. Uchiha brothers can't hog all of the glory.



If Kabuto says Hashirama's name, Madara will hear it from miles away and gatecrash.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hoping for a few pages of Madara this week. Uchiha brothers can't hog all of the glory.


madara sitting in his pimp chair painting his nails while he watches the kages struggling against his clones?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hoping for a few pages of Madara this week. Uchiha brothers can't hog all of the glory.



I wouldn't mind if we don't see Madara this week, sometimes rapeage is better left to the imagination.


----------



## Talis (Mar 27, 2012)

We better see Tobi.


----------



## spiritmight (Mar 27, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> the revelation that hashirama was the first ninja to master sage mode.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

loool3 said:


> We better see Tobi.



That seems very unlikely at this point.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 28, 2012)

Give. Me. My. Naruto. Now.
I. Do. Not. Want. To. See. Susanoo. Call of duty level. Camping.
I. Want. To. See. Men. Fight.
lol


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

So any spoilers, rumors or trolls yet? from 2chan


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Hoping for a few pages of Madara this week. Uchiha brothers can't hog all of the glory.



and then you find out madara is really itachi and sauske's brother that somehow can time travel via ms sharingan. the uchiha bros will still be hogging glory


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> If Kabuto says Hashirama's name, Madara will hear it from miles away and gatecrash.



Kabuto: hashirama was the first ninja to master sage mode

madara: (about to kill all 5 of the kages) what was that? never speak about hashirama behind my back

(madara rips his shirt off) 

madara: say it to his face 

kabuto:  he broke free of my edo tensei, just by me saying hashirama's name

(madara appears behind kabuto, facing the opposite way)

madara: what was that fodder? you talking behind hashirama's back again? snakes are ugly, but weak snakes are even uglier. Your not a dragon, you were only relevant to summon me. You are weak, now bow before the face of hashirama my eternal rival.

kabuto: i'm being choked to death 

madara: witness the true strenght of hashirama's wood 

meanwhile itachi and sasuke have their talk


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

hmm im not sure if its fake or from T:




> 580　裏切り
> 
> 白激の術が鏡をすり抜けてイタチに直撃
> サスケは加具土命で操ってカブトに反撃
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 28, 2012)

What does it say?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What does it say?



Google translate says the following: 



> Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror is white art of Grief
> Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force
> 
> Mizukage, tattered Tsunade
> ...


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

Betrayal

 Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror is white art of Grief
 Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force

 Mizukage, tattered Tsunade
 Gaara makes him the alter ego sand trees in
 Be burned in Amaterasu Oonoki
 Waiting to be exhausted by fire Oonoki pretend Raikage have suffered

so what i got from this is that tsunade dies
lee returns
the weasel gets crow mode
sasuke is controlled
onoki gets hit by amaterasu
kabuto isn't a dragon yet


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't make any sense of the Itachi/Sasuke/Kabuto bit. The rest looks like more of Madara curbstomping. 

It isn't really ridiculous enough to be fake. Then again, it isn't ridiculous enough to be legit either. It almost makes too much sense.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

it may be from T.
also if its true than Madara can use Amaterasu with the Rinnegan.


----------



## KLNTIME (Mar 28, 2012)

I think another thing has to be cleared up apart from Itachi and Saus story etc.  Remember Itachi was seriously ill before he died or fought Saus (pre ET) and nothing has been said about reasons behind that as well.

Another thing... The Yata mirror shield and his sword of sealing? (name?)  Where did he "find" these legendary weapons?  Again unanswered and I cant see it not being told a story about that as well.  Some have speculated about the power of the Crow (possible sage etc.) but honestly, where did Itachi find (or receive) these weapons?  

Also during his combat with saus, why were these powerful weapons not turned over or why didnt saus obtain them in some form or did he and he does not yet realize it?  Just too many lingering questions for the fight to either?

A: Itachi, Kabuto, and Sause have a extended dialog before or during their fight

B: Itachi has to "develop" Sause with the notions or methods to use these formention weapons.

C: It is a quick fight and Itachi does somehow get sealed and then awakens powers that sause will use to defeat Kabuto.

D: None of the above and we have to wait for Tobi to explain it in a later encounter. (God I hope not)


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

if its true onooki death is pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

*Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror* is white art of Grief
Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force

*Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror* is white art of Grief
Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force


*Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror* is white art of Grief
Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force


*Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror* is white art of Grief Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force


*Direct hit to weasel slipping through the mirror* is white art of Grief Counterattack to manipulate Sasuke Kabuto Sat tool in the life force

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2012)

where is takL


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Does that mean that Kabuto is trying to turn the brothers against each other? 

So Sasuke, who can't seal as far as we know, will attack an Edo.

And Kabuto would risk losing Sasuke to attack Itachi.

Damn he's desperate if that's the case.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2012)

the translation is just random as hell


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto broke YM, please make it happen


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 28, 2012)

> it may be from T.


Probably not, because we haven't spoilers for One piece, and it's unlikly that T posts spoliers for Naruto early, then for One piece.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto broke YM, please make it happen



So Yata's mirror isn't invincible?

The Horror! 

(Seriously how can Itachi fans say yata's mirror is invincible and then quote Itachi saying everything has a weakness...)

Also Kabuto's jutsu sounds wrong. Kabuto's "_White Art of Grief_."


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Its possibly fake, since indeed OP hasnt been posted.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

yea and its unlikely T will post naruto spoilers before OP.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Has it happened before, T posting Naruto before OP?


----------



## Bringer (Mar 28, 2012)

My reaction to spoilers.

Mei did what to Tsunade


----------



## Summers (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> More like desperate and insecure.
> 
> Insecure about a certain Sasuke growing up and finally surpassing his brother. As if this day wouldn't come.



It will never come, as Sasuke is using Itachi's eyes to achieve that power meaning it is actually Itachi who surpassed himself through sasuke. Dat Itachi, its all part of the plan.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto broke YM, please make it happen



the yata's mirror sees kabuto's dragon face, it shatters instantly at the ugly horror


----------



## KLNTIME (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok say through the mirror as many times as you want and you point is?  Since when did Saus have a Yata Mirror Shield?  I dont recall him ever having or gaining one.  I wont say Im 100% certain but isnt it a spirit weapon and the Totsuka blade (looked it up  was the sword of sealing (also a spirit weapon). As Zetsu describes how Itachi had "found it" because Oro had been looking for it for a very long time? 

From what I can tell is each of the Uchia's have some minor differences to their Susanoo's.  Look back at Madara's, Itachi's and Saus.  I believe this is partially due to their Chakra, Skill, Strength, and probably some other variations.

Also the statement of the Yata Mirror is said to deflect all things?  Guess I'll wait like everyone else to get the full translation cause it has to be some form of powerful Jutsu or the like because the wording of deflect all things is pretty far and wide


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> the yata's mirror sees kabuto's dragon face, it shatters instantly at the ugly horror



I dont care how, if this shit gets broken it makes my day.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 28, 2012)

my problem with this spoiler is oonoki burning randomly


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

KLNTIME said:


> Ok say through the mirror as many times as you want and you point is?  Since when did Saus have a Yata Mirror Shield?  I dont recall him ever having or gaining one.  I wont say Im 100% certain but isnt it a spirit weapon and the Totsuka blade (looked it up  was the sword of sealing (also a spirit weapon). As Zetsu describes how Itachi had "found it" because Oro had been looking for it for a very long time?
> 
> From what I can tell is each of the Uchia's have some minor differences to their Susanoo's.  Look back at Madara's, Itachi's and Saus.  I believe this is partially due to their Chakra, Skill, Strength, and probably some other variations.
> 
> Also the statement of the Yata Mirror is said to deflect all things?  Guess I'll wait like everyone else to get the full translation cause it has to be some form of powerful Jutsu or the like because the wording of deflect all things is pretty far and wide



It says "to the weasel" which mean it was Itachi's YM which was broken which only make it better for me becuase if true I am going to go into a fucking feast this week in the Telegrams.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 28, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> We're gonna see a LOT of Amaterasu's


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont care how, if this shit gets broken it makes my day.



Sorry, yata mirror is INVINCIBLE.


----------



## Summers (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obviously we should expect one of those chapters where everyone micro examines every single movement detail that every character makes.
> 
> Prepare to pull your hair out.



It will be smaller than even micro then. Remember, the Uchiha bro's are fighting. Even if this chapter switches back to Tobi v Naruto Madara vs Kages, we will still have 4 pages of threads about the bro's. I went on for a month or 2 pointing out the strange trend where every telegrams people talked about Those 2 in chapters where the were not named, referenced or seen. Now all the major battles have super Sharingan users.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont care how, if this shit gets broken it makes my day.



let me explain how impossible it is for kabuto to break the shield:

itachi: "only an uchiha with my blood can defeat me"

zetsu: "yata's mirror is said to block any attack"

yata's=/=uchiha with itachi's blood

yata's mirror cannot defeat itachi, yet it can block anything, which means only itachi (or sasuke) can defeat yata's mirror. so kabuto would have to control one of them. 

good luck hoping kabuto controls a psycho murderer and a peaceful assassin


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

DremolitoX if the spoiler is true your comment only makes it sweeter, your comment is like that chocolate syrup you add on the cake.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 28, 2012)

DremolitoX said:


> Sorry, yata mirror is INVINCIBLE.



"*Everything has a weakness.*" - _Itachi_

Everything.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> DremolitoX if the spoiler is true your comment only makes it sweeter, your comment is like that chocolate syrup you add on the cake.



What are the rumored rumors? SPEAK worm tongue!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> let me explain how impossible it is for kabuto to break the shield:
> 
> itachi: "only an uchiha with my blood can defeat me"
> 
> ...



I dont care, I dont fucking care. As long as that shit is pierced it makes my day.

And the spoiler said that it was Kabuto directly so more win.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

So Itachi has a good one thrown back at him?

Seems legit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> What are the rumored rumors? SPEAK worm tongue!



The rumors? A spoiler that say hat Kabuto pierced Yata No Limits Fallacy Mirror.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> "*Everything has a weakness.*" - _Itachi_
> 
> Everything.


Yata is invincible. And that spoiler is fake anyhow.


And iirc, he said every jutsu has a weakness, not every "thing".


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2012)

pfft.. fake spoiler


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

holy shiiiiit. itachi used izanami!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> The rumors? A spoiler that say hat Kabuto pierced Yata No Limits Fallacy Mirror.



It's a possible, unconfirmed spoiler. It seems more valid than most early spoilers, yes, but that means nothing.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx...... dont add wood to the fire


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

You're getting too excited over fake spoilers. Someone's gonna troll you.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> "*Everything has a weakness.*" - _Itachi_
> 
> Everything.



Everything except yata mirror, that is.


----------



## atenzor (Mar 28, 2012)

where's Ohana 

ヘビの解かれる、直接対立

ドラゴンモードは新しいレベルに達します

協同は勝利に主です

影の最終的な戦いは続きます

時間逆転の目の技術!


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

the weakness is to get around the shield. simple shit
edit; wtf why does it take forever to connect to someone online in this stupid ass ninja storm game


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> holy shiiiiit. itachi used izanami!!!!!!


Not only that, but according to the spoilers I'm getting, Itachi unseals Nagato and Orochimaru and convinces them to fight for him!!


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Blinx...... dont add wood to the fire



kishimoto will have madara shoot 5 meteors at the kages just so that itachi can block them all with yata's mirror then go on to say "even the power of the juubi could never crack this mirror, when i said every jutsu has a weakness, i excluded myself " or instead of all that talking he'll say "..."


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> You're getting too excited over fake spoilers. Someone's gonna troll you.



I already said that most likely is fake.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I dont care how, if this shit gets broken it makes my day.


That'll be a great day.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 28, 2012)

Time Reversal? Hell naw.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

yo who wan fight me on in ninja storm real quick??


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 28, 2012)

Huh?! Kabuto is actually a Namikaze!? Please be fake


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Huh?! Kabuto is actually a Namikaze!?



wtf? i just read he's senju

o_o


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to be like orochibuto now 



> イタチは一つのページにカブトを倒す



Holy shit this is so amazing! I'm going to go crazy and trull kabuto threadz!


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I already said that most likely is fake.


Itachi still soloes.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

You made that spoiler up, and I said that the spoiler most likely is fake but at least I was commenting in a posted spoiler not a shit I made up in google translator.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yo who wan fight me on in ninja storm real quick??


 They'll have to brave the weather! Ninja Storm! Stand together.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Yata is invincible. And that spoiler is fake anyhow.
> 
> And iirc, he said every jutsu has a weakness, not every "thing".



I don't see yatas mirror being invincible changes anything. Yata's mirror still has a huge weakness in that it requires Susanoo to be used.

Aka. It requires a jutsu to be used, and as you just said all jutsu have weaknesses...

Therefore if Susanoo has a weakness and is destroyed, then by association yatas mirror will also be destroyed...


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

true spoilers 

カブトの希望と夢が非常に悪い粉砕され、彼は存続の望みを持っていません。
カブトは、彼がイタチを倒すことができなかったことのようにたくさんの感情を泣くを開始します。イタチは笑って、彼はカブトよりはるかに強いですが、兜は死ぬ


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

^ No spoiler provider I know has ever written a line that long.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ No spoiler provider I know has ever written a line that long.



or maybe it was kishi himself who wrote it


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> I don't see yatas mirror being invincible changes anything. Yata's mirror still has a huge weakness in that it requires Susanoo to be used.
> 
> Aka. It requires a jutsu to be used, and as you just said all jutsu have weaknesses...
> 
> Therefore if Susanoo has a weakness and is destroyed, then by association yatas mirror will also be destroyed...


Yeah, that's all true. The discussion however, is whether or not something can pass through it, which started because of the spoiler.


----------



## Summers (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But Itachi isn't in Kansas anymore.



You say some good things.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2012)

More Kabuto awesomeness


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's my spoilers:

学校の紙のゴシップコラムニストになるためには、キューティーマーク十字軍"は、ギャビーガム"の名前を採用するが、彼らは仕事を上陸させるときに、彼らの幸福は彼らが人を傷つけるような物語を持つ他のポニーに発生する痛みを短くカットされています。


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Not only that, but according to the spoilers I'm getting, Itachi unseals Nagato and Orochimaru and convinces them to fight for him!!



No way. thats wayy broken to be true....


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

hAbbi said:


> No way. thats wayy broken to be true....


You catch on quick.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 28, 2012)

About Kabuto destroying the Yata Mirror:

彼らはトローリング彼らが嫌いミー


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

what is this with you people and google translator...


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto flashback. 

I just know it....


----------



## Bringer (Mar 28, 2012)

I found this

ヘルメットは白い炎を吹き込む
絶望のイタチうちミラーをアクティブにします
ミラーは徐々に枯れ
イタチは、ヘルメットに彼の意志を失う
サスケ厳しい状況
スポットは状況を圧倒
絶望の係留ロープの決定
湿気の多い骨の森の物語


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> About Kabuto destroying the Yata Mirror:
> 
> 彼らはトローリング彼らが嫌いミー


Oooh, nice one 





hAbbi said:


> what is this with you people and google translator...


You're just catching on? :amazed





BringerOfChaos said:


> I found this
> 
> ヘルメットは白い炎を吹き込む
> 絶望のイタチうちミラーをアクティブにします
> ...


That's an awful lot to happen in one chapter.


----------



## Monna (Mar 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I found this
> 
> ヘルメットは白い炎を吹き込む
> 絶望のイタチうちミラーをアクティブにします
> ...





			
				Google translate said:
			
		

> Infuse the white helmet flame
> To activate the mirror weasel out of despair
> Miller is withered gradually
> Itachi, will lose his helmet
> ...


Itachi loses his helmet


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

i'm getting trolled here by golden circle...

*Spoiler*: __ 



or is it me who is doing the trolling


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

summers said:


> It will never come, as Sasuke is using Itachi's eyes to achieve that power meaning it is actually Itachi who surpassed himself through sasuke. Dat Itachi, its all part of the plan.



Of course it is.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> I found this
> 
> ヘルメットは白い炎を吹き込む
> 絶望のイタチうちミラーをアクティブにします
> ...



Sounds legit. I'm sure the story of Shikkotsurin will be addressed here.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 28, 2012)

So Itachi loses his "helmet" to Sasuke? Harsh conditions indeed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna go ahead and predict the fight between Sasuke and Kabuto along side Itachi, will last another chapter and that they either manage to break the Jutsu, or kill Kabuto and help defeat the remaining dead Ninjas.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

I've never negged anyone [Though rep power=shit anyways], and you know what? I'm not about to start


----------



## Monna (Mar 28, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> So Itachi loses his "helmet" to Sasuke? Harsh conditions indeed.


Helmet = Kabuto


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> So Itachi loses his "helmet" to Sasuke?


Sasuke's hoHoHO! got put in Itachis waHaHA!

[sp][/sp]


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a spoiler out on 2ch now that they think might be from T. I dunno if it's true or not but it involves Ohnoki getting burned up by Amaterasu and A apparently betraying everyone or something, which sounds pretty dumb


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle... you got my ass really good there with that pic. Reps for trolling the fuck out of me at like 1 in the morning


----------



## Untitled (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know what Geg is talking about, but I called Kishi and he emailed me this:
1ページのカブトソロイタチ


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

I think this thread is nothing more than trolls trolling trolls atm.





Rosencrantz said:


> Golden Circle... you got my ass really good there with that pic. Reps for trolling the fuck out of me at like 1 in the morning


I aim to please 





Untitled said:


> I don't know what Geg is talking about, but I called Kishi and he emailed me this:
> 1ページのカブトソロイタチ


Oh ha ha, very funny!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

By the time futurama ends spoilers should be out.


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Sasuke's hoHoHO! got put in Itachis waHaHA!



 :rofl :rofl :rofl

do it kishi do it!


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

ohana said, kabuto's panel appears to be up!

i wonder what that means


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> By the time futurama ends spoilers should be out.


That's like right now? 





T-Bag said:


> ohana said, kabuto's panel appears to be up!
> 
> i wonder what that means


It means nothing considering that Ohana hasn't posted yet


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Most anticipated chapter, since Itachi vs Nagato


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 28, 2012)

anybody's here PSN matLeafNinja?? or some shit like that. dude kicked my ass like no tomorrow....wtf

predictions:

itachi figures out the secret of sage mode, he uses amatarasu everywhere to destroy the nature around kabuto.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> That's like right now?



No, since Futurama starts in 1 hour and a half, you have 3 Simpsons episodes before.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> itachi figures out the secret of sage mode, he uses amatarasu everywhere to destroy the nature around kabuto.



so Amaterasu gonna burn off the natural energy around Kabuto? depleting him of his supplies.  

No sure if that's possible, the amount of natural energy is in the air and the earth, unless the Amaterasu is gonna burn off the air in a one mile radius instantly, i think kabuto will be able to suck in natural energy plenty.


----------



## aretes (Mar 28, 2012)

i see kabuto trying to go all out and sasuke saying something like is that it


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for Itachi or Sasuke to be owned, I can taste the tears now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No, since Futurama starts in 1 hour and a half, you have 3 Simpsons episodes before.


I don't have cable lol 





aretes said:


> i see kabuto trying to go all out and sasuke saying something like is that it


That's not likely. Sasuke's swag hasn't quite reached that level yet, although it is close.





Skywalker said:


> I'm waiting for Itachi or Sasuke to be owned, I can taste the tears now.


No, don't say it!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Geg said:


> There's a spoiler out on 2ch now that they think might be from T. I dunno if it's true or not but it involves Ohnoki getting burned up by Amaterasu and A apparently betraying everyone or something, which sounds pretty dumb



This would be hilarious :rofl


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto probably corners the Uchiha Bros. before they turn the tables on him.

That, or we get more dialogue and pot-shots before Kishi switches to Naruto and Co. vs. Tobi or the five Kage vs. Madara.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I'm waiting for Itachi or Sasuke to be owned, I can taste the tears now.



As Jay Z said at the ending of one of my favorite songs.

"It would seem like forever, is a mighty long time!"


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Personaly I would want to go onto the fight between Tobi and naruto...lately there is too much uchihas... and allways susano susano... fight time itachi activated it...it that this power in it now as sasuke, itachi, madara constantly use it it looks to be a cheap hax nothing more... who does he need to dodge if he can just activate susano


but I guess we will see kabutos dragon form and some beating... but I really hope it wont be fully about this fight and that it will contain something different on few pages


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> No, don't say it!


Your anguish sustains me. 



IpHr0z3nI said:


> As Jay Z said at the ending of one of my favorite songs.
> 
> "It would seem like forever, is a mighty long time!"


It's only a matter of time, I'm afraid.


----------



## aretes (Mar 28, 2012)

after sasuke treats kabutos dragon mode sasuke says fuck snakes hawks trick ass dude eats snakes


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's another spoiler pic I just got sent. It's Itachi doing Susanoo.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## aretes (Mar 28, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> Personaly I would want to go onto the fight between Tobi and naruto...lately there is too much uchihas... and allways susano susano... fight time itachi activated it...it that this power in it now as sasuke, itachi, madara constantly use it it looks to be a cheap hax nothing more... who does he need to dodge if he can just activate susano
> 
> 
> but I guess we will see kabutos dragon form and some beating... but I really hope it wont be fully about this fight and that it will contain something different on few pages



its not hax mizukage can melt susanoo


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

I predict fusion dance.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I predict fusion dance.



Itasuke.


----------



## aretes (Mar 28, 2012)

i see itachi using all his eye techs and sasuke watching going into copy ninja mode


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

If the Uchiha are going to spam their Mangekyous, then show us something new.


*cough* Sasuke *cough, cough*


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

[sp=This shall be the countenance of at least half of the forum]

Uchiha fans or Kabuto fans, at least one is going to be upset.[/sp]


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah have not been this excited for a chapter since Kage Summit or Pain fight. Actually scratch that. When Madara was summoned.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> itachi figures out the secret of sage mode, he uses amatarasu everywhere to destroy the nature around kabuto.



That doesn't make any sense. 

The energy of nature exist in everything: air, water, earth, etc.


----------



## 1nkorus (Mar 28, 2012)

OP spoiler is out.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

1nkorus said:


> OP spoiler is out.



It's been out for awhile.


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 28, 2012)

OP spoiler is out.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait, spoiler is out ? Where O-o


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wait, spoiler is out ? Where O-o



One Piece's spoilers are out - Naruto might come out soon! Anyway, I wonder if Kishi will switch back to Madara and the Kages, or are we going to ignore that battle for another two months?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Wait, spoiler is out ? Where O-o


Check the OP.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

who gives a fuck about shitty OP spoiler ?


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Check the OP.



I would check the OP, but I don't know where it is and what an OP is xD


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah I agree. Itachi uses Amaterasu to destroy the nature around Kabuto. He'll destroy the air, water, EVERYTHING WITH HIS EYES.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> I would check the OP, but I don't know where it is and what an OP is xD


lol

newfag**


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> I would check the OP, but I don't know where it is and what an OP is xD



Check the OP = Check the Opening Post.

OP Spoiler = One Piece Spoiler (a different manga).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Noobs everywhere.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Yeah I agree. Itachi uses Amaterasu to destroy the nature around Kabuto. He'll destroy the air, water, EVERYTHING WITH HIS EYES.



lol, are you supporting that prediction or is this sarcasm?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=This shall be the countenance of at least half of the forum]
> 
> Uchiha fans or Kabuto fans, at least one is going to be upset.[/sp]



Not really, the focus might change to naruto or lage's fight..

Edit - oh wait, if that happened then both fanbases would be upset. So you're still right.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Not really, the focus might change to naruto or *lage*'s fight..



lol. 

Hopefully it happens. I'm in the mood to see Madara rape the Kages a bit more. But for the love of God, at least try to force him to fully materialize his Susanoo and use his other ocular powers.


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp=This shall be the countenance of at least half of the forum]
> 
> Uchiha fans or Kabuto fans, at least one is going to be upset.[/sp]



or maybe both.. if the focus shifts towards other two fights


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol.
> 
> Hopefully it happens. I'm in the mood to see Madara rape the Kages a bit more. But for the love of God, at least try to force him to fully materialize his Susanoo and use his other ocular powers.



Planet busting shinra tensei would make the fight extremely boring. What would we read if it was over in 1 panel ?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

I call them lages. Lame+kages.

not really. auto correction text is a bitch


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Planet busting shinra tensei would make the fight extremely boring. What would we read if it was over in 1 panel ?



Sounds like fap material to me.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, are you supporting that prediction or is this sarcasm?



I was being sarcastic! Should've wrote it in all caps.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

169 guests, log in you mothafuckas.


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

somethings up in spoiler thread !!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi got stabbed.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Noobs everywhere.

Everybody knows caps is for when you're shouting.

Use a giogio for sarcasm.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 28, 2012)

Then the Kages have a mysterious counter to said Shinra Tensei. Eh, that fight is so one-sided that I just applaud the fact that they still get up.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

My prediction : 

Kabuto makes Uchiha bros shit their pants a little. 

But tables will turn next chapter. Because all is going well according to Itachi's plan and Kabuto is already dead


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi got stabbed I guess we know who Kabuto's first target is going to be. 

But it doesn't really matter since Itachi is an edo.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Check the pics assholes!!


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

itachi got owned by dragon !!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Did Kabuto just get naked?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

lol, he stabbed Itachi with Sasuke's sword.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh my.........

He's smiling though..perhaps its part of the plan..I hope..


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it just me or does the third pic kinda look like someone peeing on a giant downed rat?


----------



## BroKage (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto stabs Itachi? 

Can't wait for the butthurt.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

itachi got stabbed.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh my.........
> 
> He's smiling though..perhaps its part of the plan..I hope..



Sure that panel didn't appear before the poking?


----------



## RaptorRage (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto seems to have borrowed Sasuke's kusanagi sword for some Itachi prodding.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn. Itachi got paneled like a boss

Probably a genjutsu tho


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

hAbbi said:


> itachi got owned by dragon !!!


I can hear all those sweet tears from here


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi gets stabbed? Oh snap! Itachi fans, brace yourselves for a world of hurt!


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

It could be a Crow Clone or Genjutsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2012)

haha Kabuto ma boi!


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh my.........
> 
> He's smiling though..perhaps its part of the plan..I hope..



maybe the smiling part comes before the stabbing panel 

oh... he is edo... so hope that no worries there


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

This is not good. 

Let it be part of the plan, let it be part of the plan.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

...the forum is gonna explode this week. on a sidenote, it's not enough to kill itachi since he's an edo


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This is not good.
> 
> Let it be part of the plan, let it be part of the plan.


[sp]He's an Edo [/sp]


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto, you annoying ass bitch.

I love it.

On a real note, I hope this is all apart of Itachi's plan. I can't picture him letting someone stab him. He's to royal and glorious for that shit.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Let it be genjutsu or crow clone.

Itachi you sexy friend, I hope you have a explanation or way out of this one.


----------



## SLEDGE (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh no, the regenerating Zombi got stabbed....NOOOO!


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp]He's an Edo [/sp]



You don't get it. For Itachi fans, if this isn't part of the plan, that means Itachi gets beaten by Kabuto with a sword in a real non-edo fight in like all the batlledomes


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it just me, or is Kabuto not wearing any clothes?


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

what's dragon holding in his hand... seems like dark rasengen version


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto looks so bad ass in that last pic, damn.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Does Sasuke have a quiver of arrows on his back in that panel?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> You don't get it. For Itachi fans, if this isn't part of the plan, that means Itachi gets beaten by Kabuto with a sword in a real non-edo fight in like all the batlledomes


Oh I do get it. Battledome ahoy 

But in this case Itachi is make Edo Tensei's power his own.


----------



## harurisu (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp]He's an Edo [/sp]



Why would Kabuto just stab an edo enemy ? I bet his sword has some uber effects ? la Totsuka.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> [sp]He's an Edo [/sp]



You're missing the point. In other circumstances he would be a goner.

Reason why I'm hoping he purposely let himself get stabbed knowing that he's a Edo and that way he would be able to catch kabuto.

hence why I'm saying "let it be part of the plan"


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, shitstorm is coming.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 28, 2012)

If Itachi weren't an edo, he would have been killed there.


:ho monster shitstorm incoming


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope you are ready for me this week, I hope you are fucking ready because I am going to discharge all those months of "Lawl Itachi will solo Kabuto" in a single week though it will probably require more.

I am going in a freaking feast this week.

I will be to Itachifans what Itachi was to the Uchiha clan . In buto we trust 

Kabuto is boss this week


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi got stabbed by his brothers sword. It's only fitting


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't get the third panel, Sasuke looks younger, is dressed as an Anbu and as a quiver of arrows, Itachi doesn't look like an Edo


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't get the third panel, Sasuke looks younger, is dressed as an Anbu and as a quiver of arrows, Itachi doesn't look like an Edo



maybe genjutsu training is going on.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

its seems obvious that SM kabuto is very strong.
i wonder if we'll get more info as well this week.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 28, 2012)

I predict me going to sleep earlier than usual , now if next week could deliver spoilers this early.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 28, 2012)

Inb4 it was all part of the plan so he could cast a genjutsu on Kabuto.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't get the third panel, Sasuke looks younger, is dressed as an Anbu and as a quiver of arrows, Itachi doesn't look like an Edo



Okay glad I wasn't the only one who saw the arrows. It explains his Susano'o...?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Kishi better fix this shit up.

I'm suiting up already:

Balaclava? Check

Glock automatic pistol? Check

Katana? Check.

Rambo bandana? Check

Kishimoto address? Check

Passport and ticket to Japan? Check


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

a flashback means.... no wait......
its itachi's flashback and he is smiling just like nagato....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't get the third panel, Sasuke looks younger, is dressed as an Anbu and as a quiver of arrows, Itachi doesn't look like an Edo



It's a flashback


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you guys think Kabuto's Spiritual-Dragon does? Unblock-able, turns the target to stone upon contact, perhaps?


----------



## Tomodachi69 (Mar 28, 2012)

hAbbi said:


> what's dragon holding in his hand... seems like dark rasengen version



A dragonball  Explains why Kabuto's Edo Tensei is stronger than Orochimaru's... he has dragonballs in his possession and can mass rez


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 28, 2012)

It begins...


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

itachi also has a flashback?


----------



## Hariti (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does Sasuke have a quiver of arrows on his back in that panel?



Naruto Spin-off: Sasuke Hood Chronicles.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you guys think Kabuto's Spiritual-Dragon does? Unblock-able, turns the target to stone upon contact, perhaps?



Looks like Gedo Mazo dragon to me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

it's probably a genjutsu anyway


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi also has a flashback?



I was hoping that was Sasuke's flashback.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 28, 2012)

damn, got back from rounds to see this delightful spoiler. Minato and itachi really need to be stabbed to reduce fanwank.I hope its not genjutsu,because it just might be


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It's a flashback



Flashback to when? Sasuke doesn't look to be less than 7 years old which is the only time there could be a flashback to, unless this is Kishi fail drawing when it comes to age again.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah, he looks incredible.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Shisui flash back ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi has a flashback, he is a gonner 

Kabuto is so boss this chapter . Who was a weaksauce people? Who?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Flashback to when? Sasuke doesn't look to be less than 7 years old which is the only time there could be a flashback to, unless this is Kishi fail drawing when it comes to age again.



Obviously something that happened off panel. Remember when Sasuke saved Karin from the bear? It was never shown in reality, only a flashback.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



natural energy shroud very cool panel.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you guys think Kabuto's Spiritual-Dragon does? Unblock-able, turns the target to stone upon contact, perhaps?



it's not an ethereal/spiritual dragon like gedou mazou's dragon.  It's Kabuto's liquified snake dragon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you guys think Kabuto's Spiritual-Dragon does? Unblock-able, turns the target to stone upon contact, perhaps?



Given Itachi doesn't have his susano'o when he is stabbed, it might have destroyed/absorbed it.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



He's posing like a model in some upscale magazine


----------



## harurisu (Mar 28, 2012)

GOD Itachi got stabbed ?




Lemme take a seat


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Shisui flash back ?


It looks like an Itachi and young Sasuke flash back.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

harurisu said:


> GOD Itachi got stabbed ?
> 
> Lemme take a seat



  

Guess Itachi wasn't mobile enough.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Deadcrow seems to have been indeed a foreshadowing.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Just realized.

That last pic of Kabuto is a genuine cover-page, isn't it? 

When was the last time we had one of those?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

itachi can't die now cuz he still has to end the edo tensei first


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

If this ain't according to plan..

Ima take a cold shower and probably block the library and telegrams section altogether..

Oh my..

Nah, I need to snap out of it, this is fucking itachi..its according to plan, genjutsu or crow clone!


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Guess Itachi wasn't mobile enough.



argh dont remind me of that


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi has a flashback, he is a gonner


Anyone who says otherwise is in denial.


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

that stab and smile reminds me of itachi vs. sasuke... and he say, "you have got stronger".
do it kishi....


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

If Kabuto prevents Sasuke from chatting with Itachi, it's over for him. He's going to end up as EMS food.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're missing the point. In other circumstances he would be a goner.
> 
> Reason why I'm hoping he purposely let himself get stabbed knowing that he's a Edo and that way he would be able to catch kabuto.
> 
> hence why I'm saying "let it be part of the plan"



Implying Kabuto doesnt know that Itachi is an edo and that he doesnt have a plan to seal him off or something. 

Kabuto is a fucking
!!!

He must be final villain.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto has clothes on. Just black pants. I thought he was nude.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi solos at the catogory of being soloed of course


----------



## Nimander (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> argh dont remind me of that





One of Kishi's absolute greatest trolls.  We finally see Prime Nagato with pure killing intent, and he has the ninja version of leg cramps.  Still worth a chuckle, even all this time later.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Itachi solos at the catogory of being soloed of course



So it begins.


----------



## harurisu (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> itachi can't die now cuz he still has to end the edo tensei first



No he can leave now, I'm sure Kishi will show us the real power of the current Gokage and they'll seal Madara.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't feel bad, Itachi is an edo. A stab like that should be regenerated instantly. Besides he has to end edo tensei first. Sasuke can't use Tsukuyomi


----------



## Tazmo? (Mar 28, 2012)

OP spoiler is out.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

i wonder if sasuke will have to awaken the Rinnegan in this fight to finish Kabuto or will the EMS be enough?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder if sasuke will have to awaken the Rinnegan in this fight to finish Kabuto or will the EMS be enough?



EMS better be enough, or "true power," my ass.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

So I guess it's either genjutsu or some flashback where Sasuke and Itachi went hunting for some reason when he was a 6 year old kid.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Implying Kabuto doesnt know that Itachi is an edo and that he doesnt have a plan to seal him off or something.
> 
> Kabuto is a fucking
> !!!
> ...



I didn't imply that though.

Having a plan or knowing something doesn't necessarily always prevent one from biting the bait.

Hopefully kabuto Chan bit it.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So it begins.



And so it begins, if it turns out to be true 

Come on my friend Klue, you know that if it had been the opposite all the Itachifans would be doing the same possibly X1000 worse.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And so it begins, if it turns out to be true
> 
> Come on my friend Klue, you know that if it had been the opposite all the Itachifans would be doing the same possibly X1000 worse.



Bro, it's too soon.

Things aren't always as they appear.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bro, it's too soon.
> 
> Things aren't always as they appear.



Not to mention that no matter which side it's still fucking annoying.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bro, it's too soon.
> 
> Things aren't always as they appear.



Why do you think I said "if its true" just after I said "and so it begins"?


----------



## calimike (Mar 28, 2012)

I predict Kabuto absorbed Itachi and turn into Kabuto 2.0 w/ sharingan


----------



## Synn (Mar 28, 2012)

Dat Kabuto really is boss.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, did Kabuto steal the Venom Road from Magellan? 
So that's the origin of Itachi's kunai skills? Uchiha Archer?


----------



## Nimander (Mar 28, 2012)

If Sasuke gets the Rinnegan, it will only be for his fight against Naruto.  We've barely even seen what the EMS can do, let alone seen it in a serious battle.  

Plus, we haven't seen Sasuke's new Susano'o, with the Enton Shuriken.  I *think* it's because Itachi has his Susano'o activated at the same time, so Sasuke is stuck with his base Susano'o when he activates his EMS.  But it's just an unproven theory thus far.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

SM speed has to be insane to have done this.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2012)

In a few more chapters we will find out that the crows actually delayed Sasuke and that Kabuto is already in Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Why doesn't Kabuto want the Edo Tensei to end? What does he get out of it?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Kabuto has clothes on. Just black pants. I thought he was nude.


So when he loses his _pants_ now, he's a goner?

I'm okay with that.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

That awkward moment when people speculate on pictures without proper context and/ vague spoilers. 

Give me a break. Itachi can dodge Sasuke's shuriken trick, but he apparently can't dodge a sword when he's running straight into it? Yeah right.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, did Kabuto steal the Venom Road from Magellan?
> So that's the origin of Itachi's kunai skills? Uchiha Archer?



Uchiha Archer, THE MODERN UCHIHA.

Oh yeah Kabuto doesnt rly care about the Edo tensei anymore, it's just a perfect cause to have sasuke and itachi there with him and as a shield to stop them from using lethal force against him. lolololol.


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 28, 2012)

One does not simple stab Itachi.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Did anyone notice that the "dragon" is carrying a dragonball in its claw? XD


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Why doesn't Kabuto want the Edo Tensei to end? What does he get out of it?



Fun 

Not everyone can say "I am rolfstomping the Kages with a part of my power". But beign serious who knows? He is trying to achieve something, possibly when he does if he does edo tensei at least the current one will pass to second plane.

Maybe he already has, the issue is Kabuto doesnt gain anything from ending the technique either, so if his strongest edo summon rolfstomp the Kages and he can keep it, why not?


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2012)

*Opens up the spoiler thread after just waking up, still tired as fuck*


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Ewww, it looks as if the snake is coming out Kabuto's belly button.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Don't feel bad, Itachi is an edo. A stab like that should be regenerated instantly. Besides he has to end edo tensei first. Sasuke can't use Tsukuyomi



Sasuke CAN use Tsukuyomi.  



vered said:


> i wonder if sasuke will have to awaken the Rinnegan in this fight to finish Kabuto or will the EMS be enough?



EMS will be nuff to cause a draw, I don't think Kabuto will be dying off here, or if he does, he'll give birth to Orochimaru who'll have everything of Kabuto's powers and then go on to awaken his own rinnegan.  

Kabuto still has alot of plot, Itachi will be leaving soon, and Edo Tensei will be ending along with him.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Uchiha Archer, THE MODERN UCHIHA.
> 
> Oh yeah Kabuto doesnt rly care about the Edo tensei anymore, it's just a perfect cause to have sasuke and itachi there with him and as a shield to stop them from using lethal force against him. lolololol.



There was some guy on the forum who had a pic of Sterling Archer with an uchiha fan /ping pong racket on a bed in his sig I believe


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> One does not simple stab Itachi.


Genjutsu by contact?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

If Itachi is sealed or defeated, Sasuke will master Tsukyomi and force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei.

Come on! We all know it's going to happen.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> If this ain't according to plan..
> 
> Ima take a cold shower and probably block the library and telegrams section altogether..
> 
> ...



I might all together close my account


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 28, 2012)

Is Kabuto Zorc now?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Sasuke CAN use Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember Sasuke has ever used Tsukuyomi.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 28, 2012)

Is it possible Kabuto stabbed Itachi and turned him into stone because of Sage Mode?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

If this turns out to be true, I'm trying to define this "Turn of events" as a good or bad thing.

Is it a case of the Uchiha's getter trolled? Or a case of humbling the Itachi fans?

Is it a case of "Oh no he didn't" or a case of "They had this coming"

At this point I'm not in approval for what happened to Itachi(apparently), but I won't lose sleep this week defending him from must I say "A well deserved" reality check courtesy to the lucky individuals this week.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> I don't remember Sasuke has ever used Tsukuyomi.


He tsukiyomi'd the guard before attacking Bee.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> That awkward moment when people speculate on pictures without proper context and/ vague spoilers.
> 
> Give me a break. Itachi can dodge Sasuke's shuriken trick, *but he apparently can't dodge a sword when he's running straight into it?* Yeah right.



Apparently so.



I'm sensing the telegrams is gonna be full of trolls from every fandom this week. 

(Also I bet an Uchiha vs Sage mode debate springs up this week. )


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> Is Kabuto Zorc now?



He is the Bakura of the manga


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto: Die Itachi, you are finished : kukukuku

Itachi: Kabuto, before my eyes all your jutsu are useless

Itachi: You are already in my genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Still can't believe Kabuto is fighting two Mangekyou users without Edo Tensei. It's pretty insane, when you think about it - even with Sage Mode.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> (Also I bet an Uchiha vs Sage mode debate springs up this week. )


Uh oh.**


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Is that a giant pig / wild boar in that scene where Itachi trains his shuriken skills?  Could it be the Sage Pig and Tonton's father? 




Klue said:


> If Itachi is sealed or defeated, Sasuke will master Tsukyomi and force Kabuto to end Edo Tensei.
> 
> Come on! We all know it's going to happen.



There's no indicator of Itachi being sealed in the chapter. ALl he does get is stabbed with a sword and that really won't do anything to an Edo Tensei so I don't quite get why Kabuto even bothered.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> (Also I bet an Uchiha vs Sage mode debate springs up this week. )



Itachi vs a *perfect* Sage.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Did anyone notice that the "dragon" is carrying a dragonball in its claw? XD



that's very interesting.  Dark (positive) chakra rasengan that maybe Kabuto mastered after becoming a dragon? he already suffered the effects of one directly on himself, so he might know now how it works, or it's just very dense chakra.


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Still can't believe Kabuto is fighting two Mangekyou users without Edo Tensei. It's pretty insane, when you think about it - even with Sage Mode.



I believe it.

Ever since Kankuro took down Sasori, anything is possible in this manga, even if doesn't make sense.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Federer said:


> I believe it.
> 
> Ever since Kankuro took down Sasori, anything is possible in this manga, even if doesn't make sense.



Sasori didn't have any puppets - huge asterisk next to that one. 

But I see your point.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi vs a *perfect* Sage.


Or Madara vs a perfect Sage 

Let's make it more even.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> If this turns out to be true, I'm trying to define this "Turn of events" as a good or bad thing.
> 
> Is it a case of the Uchiha's getter trolled? Or a case of humbling the Itachi fans?
> 
> ...



This is what they get for saying Sasuke is already non impressive just because he is fighting against Kabuto despite having no knowledgment of what Kabuto a main dirving force of the war whose part of his power is pwning Kages can do.

Assuming that Kabuto's SM is exactly equal to Jiraiya's and Naruto's.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Fun
> 
> Not everyone can say "I am rolfstomping the Kages with a part of my power". But beign serious who knows? He is trying to achieve something, possibly when he does if he does edo tensei at least the current one will pass to second plane.
> 
> Maybe he already has, the issue is Kabuto doesnt gain anything from ending the technique either, so if his strongest edo summon rolfstomp the Kages and he can keep it, why not?



He's perfect.


I didn't even think about it until just now, but he's not losing anything if the Edo Tensei is canceled. I'm sure he doesn't give a darn about Tobi's goals.

The only thing I see being a threat to him is Kishimoto. Not Sasuke or Itachi, but the author.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> He tsukiyomi'd the guard before attacking Bee.



That was just binding genjutsu

@Current spoilers- I'm not liking what we have so far. But, I'm certain that Itachi won't be trolled so easily...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Still can't believe Kabuto is fighting two Mangekyou users without Edo Tensei. It's pretty insane, when you think about it - even with Sage Mode.



I think the big draw is their inability to kill.

Which was establish  before hand, which is likely still affecting their approach.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Is that a giant pig / wild boar in that scene where Itachi trains his shuriken skills?  Could it be the Sage Pig and Tonton's father?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Remember the Third Raikage? a mortal blow to a Tensei incapacitates them and forces total regeneration.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is what they get for saying Sasuke is already non impressive just because he is fighting against Kabuto despite having no knowledgment of what Kabuto a main dirving force of the war whose part of his power is pwning Kages can do.
> 
> Assuming that Kabuto's SM is exactly equal to Jiraiya's and Naruto's.



Kabuto's Sage Mode is likely above Jiraiya's. At least on par with Naruto's. Jiraiya could not balance nature's power perfectly.


----------



## efmp1987 (Mar 28, 2012)

Federer said:


> Kabuto: Die Itachi, you are finished : kukukuku
> 
> Itachi: Kabuto, before my eyes all your jutsu are useless
> 
> Itachi: You are already in my genjutsu.



 Let us worship the master!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> This is what they get for saying Sasuke is already non impressive just because he is fighting against Kabuto despite having no knowledgment of what Kabuto a main dirving force of the war whose part of his power is pwning Kages can do.
> 
> Assuming that Kabuto's SM is exactly equal to Jiraiya's and Naruto's.



You know Orochibuto you sound like a little kid who wants revenge because you got so upset people were putting down Kabuto. It's pretty laughable if you ask me


----------



## Federer (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasori didn't have any puppets - huge asterisk next to that one.
> 
> But I see your point.



Well, there are many other Edo who were trolled, Deidara?

You can pick many characters, the whole powerlevel doesn't really make any sense in this war.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> that's very interesting.  Dark (positive) chakra rasengan that maybe Kabuto mastered after becoming a dragon? he already suffered the effects of one directly on himself, so he might know now how it works, or it's just very dense chakra.



Don't know, it doesn't quite look like a Rasengan. It's only roughly spherical.

It may just be a nod of Kishi to Toriyama. We know that Kishi was strongly influenced by Dragonball as was probably every other modern shounen mangaka.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Federer said:


> Well, there are many other Edo who were trolled, Deidara?
> 
> You can pick many characters, the whole powerlevel doesn't really make any sense in this war.



True.

Kishi is quite the jackass.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He is the Bakura of the manga


Yieeeeah! And Bakura was the last bose at the end!


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Is it possible Kabuto stabbed Itachi and turned him into stone because of Sage Mode?



If that's the case, then that means Itachi's pretty close to sealed, as the sacrificial corpse used for his edo tensei would be stone and prevented from moving.  So all that need to happen is to end the Edo Tensei for Itachi's soul to depart, and Sasuke might do that.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

So Kabuto didn't grow wings after all. 

Still, this chapter just threw a lot of tier lists out the window.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I think the big draw is their inability to kill.
> 
> Which was establish  before hand, which is likely still affecting their approach.



Don't even bother making that argument. It goes both ways. Itachi is unkillable as an Edo and it requires a sealing jutsu to put him down and Kabuto also can't afford to kill Sasuke. In this regard neither side has a particular handicap.



Lightysnake said:


> Remember the Third Raikage? a mortal blow to a Tensei incapacitates them and forces total regeneration.



Hmm, you might have something there. Sword through stomach just seems to weak in comparison to what we have seen done to Edos.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> You know Orochibuto you sound like a little kid who wants revenge because you got so upset people were putting down Kabuto. It's pretty laughable if you ask me



Try to make up excuses or downplay it. The fact is that for MONTHS people said Kabuto was fodder without ET which by itself is a non argument since ET is his fucking jutsu. That Itachi was going to solo and rape Kabuto and literally one panel and or one chapter him. And look now.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> He tsukiyomi'd the guard before attacking Bee.





This is not tsukuyomi, just a simple genjutsu. Sasuke doesn't have tsukuyomi ability.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll laugh if Itachi just says "you're already under my genjutsu"


----------



## Easley (Mar 28, 2012)

This fight looks like hype for Sasuke, he'll be the one to end Edo Tensei. Itachi flashback is ominous... not good for him.

Kabuto is not dying here, he's actually quite impressive. I still don't see him as FV though.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> This is not tsukuyomi, just a simple genjutsu. Sasuke doesn't have tsukuyomi ability.


I was under the impression that Sasuke activated his Mangekyo there.

Never mind, I take it back. It's still genjutsu regardless.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Try to make up excuses or downplay it. The fact is that for MONTHS people said Kabuto was fodder without ET which by itself is a non argument since ET is his fucking jutsu. That Itachi was going to solo and rape Kabuto and literally one panel and or one chapter him. And look now.



I'm not making up excuses or anything because I dislike the Itachi fanbase as much as the next person, but I do find it pretty funny how immature you're being.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow now I definitely can't sleep.


----------



## auem (Mar 28, 2012)

kishi care too much about kabuto...meh..

i am off to watching Air Crash Investigation episodes...


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> This is not tsukuyomi, just a simple genjutsu. Sasuke doesn't have tsukuyomi ability.



We knowSusanoo requires you to have Tsukuyomi + Amaterasu, and Sasuke is using an Ms Genjutsu from one eye that so happens to be the eye opposite to his Amaterasu using one.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, he hasn't shown the ability to alter one's perception of space/time. But I honestly believe he has the ability. Maybe he needs to utilize the other eye after triggering the first.

Similar to how he controls the Amaterasu flames after creating them.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'll laugh if Itachi just says "you're already under my genjutsu"



The sad thing is no one would be surprised by such a turn of events. 



Hmm, I've changed my opinion. Instead of a wild boar I think it's a giant cat where Itachi is training his shuriken skills. We do know that the Uchiha have some sort of link to cats afterall.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> We knowSusanoo requires you to have Tsukuyomi + Amaterasu, and Sasuke is using an Ms Genjutsu from one eye that so happens to be the eye opposite to his Amaterasu using one.



Susanoo requires both eyes to awaken the Mangekyou, not obtain Tsukyomi and Amaterasu specifically.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I'm not making up excuses or anything because I dislike the Itachi fanbase as much as the next person, but I do find it pretty funny how immature you're being.



Yes? This is why you said you would like Itachi say "You are already under my genjutsu or the like" 

Also be honest, do you think the Itachifans would be different if Kabuto was the one that was being stabbed by Itachi's sword? No they wouldnt, they would be X1000 worse. Would they be mature?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Hmm, I've changed my opinion. Instead of a wild boar I think it's a giant cat where Itachi is training his shuriken skills. We do know that the Uchiha have some sort of link to cats afterall.


You know what can kill a cat and a bird?

A cane toad.


----------



## efmp1987 (Mar 28, 2012)

SInce before Kabuto was one of my favorites. I love battle medics.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I think the big draw is their inability to kill.
> 
> Which was establish  before hand, which is likely still affecting their approach.



that disadvantage is canceled out by Kabuto's inability to die.  He can't be killed by any normal means, he's a regenerating monster, it would take Amaterasu, which is highly unlikely since his speed is just as much as Naruto's in Sage mode if not faster, or to be sealed by the Totsuka, which isn't possible unless Itachi has his Susanoo active, and I'm sure Kabuto prolly knows a bit about that sword too.  Also Sage users are fast enough to avoid getting hit by that sword slash if Itachi's able to bring it out. 

This fight's gonna end in a draw, between Sasuke and Kabuto, simple.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

awesome cover 

does kabuto have a snake dick instead of an ass snake  now? 

also, this fight isn't 2 chapters  

itachi isn't using susano'o? 

Link removed

did kabuto break it or decided itachi not to use it? 

and lol at chibi sasuke and itachi 

anyway, seems like a good chapter


----------



## Leon (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto, you are a disgrace to the Kabuto fandom, stop it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Don't even bother making that argument. It goes both ways. Itachi is unkillable as an Edo and it requires a sealing jutsu to put him down and Kabuto also can't afford to kill Sasuke. In this regard neither side has a particular handicap.


But it's a perfectly good one...

It doesn't go both ways, as we clearly know the Uchiha are holding back, as we are very aware of their arsenal and what it contains.

Such is the luxury of entering a battle with already established power ups.

For your conjecture to have truth, you must successfully prove that it is within Kabuto's power to dispose of the brothers.

I believe this idea of holding back is perfectly justifiable, as a certain Uchiha Madara is befitting quite well from the conjecture. Hence no serious argument calling him out on his lack of exploitation of the dojutsu portion of his eyes.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes? This is why you said you would like Itachi say "You are already under my genjutsu or the like"
> 
> Also be honest, do you think the Itachifans would be different if Kabuto was the one that was being stabbed by Itachi's sword? No they wouldnt, they would be X1000 worse. Would they be mature?



I said that because it would indeed be pretty funny. I also wouldn't mind seeing you look like a fool because you're just as annoying as Itachi fans are.

I know they wouldn't be any different and that's one of the reasons I dislike them, but sinking down to their level just shows a lack of maturity.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes? This is why you said you would like Itachi say "You are already under my genjutsu or the like"
> 
> Also be honest, do you think the Itachifans would be different if Kabuto was the one that was being stabbed by Itachi's sword? No they wouldnt, they would be X1000 worse. Would they be mature?



Yes, so celebrate prematurely like they would. You better hope nothing unfavorable happens; like if, Itachi turns out to be a clone or something.

I doubt it though, he is receiving a flashback.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I was under the impression that Sasuke activated his Mangekyo there.


He did, and against Killer B as well?neither of them were implied to be Tsukuyomi though. While the Mangekyou Sharingan is a heightened form of the Doujutsu, it can still be used to cast lesser Genjutsu.

Don't think there's much point in skirting the issue, if he actually used the technique; especially now that he has Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Susanoo requires both eyes to awaken the Mangekyou, not obtain Tsukyomi and Amaterasu specifically.



I do beg to differ:

"The two doujutsu that only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" are permitted to use~~ "Amaterasu?," denoting the "light of the material world" and "Tsukuyomi?," symbolising the "darkness of the spiritual world"~~ Only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" -the heavenly eyes that see without obstruction the truth of all of creation- are permitted to use these two doujutsu. Dwelling only in those who have grasped both of these technique is the power of a tempestuous god... that is "Susanoo"."


"
There are two doujutsu the use of which is allowed exclusively to those who have awakened to the clairvoyant eyes of Heaven, the Mangekyou Sharingan: Amaterasu, which speaks of Light and the material world, and Tsukuyomi, symbolizing the spiritual world and Darkness**. Only in them who hold both of those, dwells the power of the wild, rampaging god... Susanoo."


Suki and Gottheim's TLs of Susanoo


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Remember the Third Raikage? a mortal blow to a Tensei incapacitates them and forces total regeneration.



Precisely, Edo's are immortal, not invincible, they take time to regenerate and unless Sasuke covers for itachi during that time, Kabuto can do plenty depending on how serious the wound is.  Also there's the possibility of him interjecting natural energy into Itachi via the Kusanagi which will immobilize Itachi, temporarily sealing him.


----------



## efmp1987 (Mar 28, 2012)

although come to think of it, Itachi really isnt obliged to put effort into dodging attacks. Im sure he knows he can't die as an edo


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Also, Orochibuto:

Trying to reason that the opposing fandom would do just the same, if not worse ain't going to fly with us. Keep it in check, or it can eventually lead to blatant trolling, and flamebaiting—which'll just get you banned. Take the high road or somethin'.

Same goes for the other guys.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> I do beg to differ:
> 
> "The two doujutsu that only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" are permitted to use~~ "Amaterasu?," denoting the "light of the material world" and "Tsukuyomi?," symbolising the "darkness of the spiritual world"~~ Only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" -the heavenly eyes that see without obstruction the truth of all of creation- are permitted to use these two doujutsu. Dwelling only in those who have grasped both of these technique is the power of a tempestuous god... that is "Susanoo"."
> 
> ...



Yawn.

Old DB entry is old. Months after that entry, Sasuke said:



			
				Uchiha Sasuke said:
			
		

> A power that only those who have awakened the Mangekyou in both eyes can achieve... The third power... The Susanoo



This is no different from saying, you need to witnessed the death of your closest person - changed to - you must kill your best friend to obtain the Mangekyou.

It's not technically wrong.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes? This is why you said you would like Itachi say "You are already under my genjutsu or the like"
> 
> Also be honest, do you think the Itachifans would be different if Kabuto was the one that was being stabbed by Itachi's sword? No they wouldnt, they would be X1000 worse. Would they be mature?



True. If It was Itachi stabbing Kabuto, we'd explode.
But thats because Itachi is viewed as the underdog here. Thats the general consensus.


Anyways, we can't depict the whole chapter from 4 panels, unless ofcourse they are selected specifically to summarize the whole chapter.

edit : 




Lightysnake said:


> I do beg to differ:
> 
> "The two doujutsu that only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" are permitted to use~~ "Amaterasu?," denoting the "light of the material world" and "Tsukuyomi?," symbolising the "darkness of the spiritual world"~~ Only those who have activated the "Mangekyou Sharingan" -the heavenly eyes that see without obstruction the truth of all of creation- are permitted to use these two doujutsu. Dwelling only in those who have grasped both of these technique is the power of a tempestuous god... that is "Susanoo"."
> 
> ...



debunked when Sasuke explained it in a different manner.
recent evidence overrides the previous ones.


----------



## Swagger (Mar 28, 2012)

As shown before, letting someone hurt you(lol hurting zombies) usually creates an opening in their defense.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> I do beg to differ:


This applied soley to Itachi's example, which was the only one we knew of at the time. Clearly, not all Susanoo are equipped with the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami either.

There's much doubt concerning Sasuke's possession of Tsukuyomi, and an ocular power has already been designated to his right Mangekyou Sharingan.

Now that he has Itachi's eyes, his ocular power, there's good reason to suspect that he's capable of casting it. But with his own Mangekyou Sharingan? It was likely Kagutsuchi.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

He can probably use it now since Itachi is gonna go soon but I doubt he knows how to use it before implanting Itachi's eyes.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> This applied soley to Itachi's example, which was the only one we knew of at the time. Clearly, not all Susanoo are equipped with the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami either.
> 
> There's much doubt concerning Sasuke's possession of Tsukuyomi, and an ocular power has already been designated to his right Mangekyou Sharingan.



An extra power used solely in conjunction with and supplementing his Amaterasu.

That statement from the DB is also VERY general. 

Sasuke continuously uses a Genjutsu with his MS, from one specific eye that was directly compared to Itachi's Tsukuyomi...I'd think this is obvious


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 28, 2012)

@ orochibuto's wanking.
you had all these comebacks prepared for months, eh?


i dig it though. it _would_ be the same if kabuto got stabbed instead.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, so celebrate prematurely like they would. You better hope nothing unfavorable happens; like if, Itachi turns out to be a clone or something.



I already said IF true, which mean if the condition is fulfilled = my argument, if not then it doesnt apply.



Klue said:


> I doubt it though, he is receiving a flashback.



Althought indeed is to be noted.



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> I said that because it would indeed be pretty funny. I also wouldn't mind seeing you look like a fool because you're just as annoying as Itachi fans are.
> 
> I know they wouldn't be any different and that's one of the reasons I dislike them, but sinking down to their level just shows a lack of maturity.



Why would I look like a fool when I stated pages ago and you can corroborate that IF what the panel shows if true what I say apply if not it doesnt?

Also you dont get it, Kabuto was for MONTHS said to be a fodder, a weaksauce, that Itachi would one paneled, for countless threads people were saying how Kabuto was going to get raped, one chaptered and one paneled.

Look at a RECENT recopilation to see it:



Then you can see here an entire thread about Kabuto getting one paneled by Itachi:



After all this, do you expect me to simply....... say nothing at all? What do you suggest then?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> An extra power used solely in conjunction with and supplementing his Amaterasu.
> 
> That statement from the DB is also VERY general.
> 
> Sasuke continuously uses a Genjutsu with his MS, from one specific eye that was directly compared to Itachi's Tsukuyomi...I'd think this is obvious



Sasuke doesn't have Totsuka either, which the Databook said Susanoo is equipped with. It was obviously geared towards Itachi; the only Susanoo user seen in the manga at the time.

Also, we're not even sure Sasuke has Yata's mirror; although, I think it is clearly the same thing.


----------



## Mister (Mar 28, 2012)

So that's what happens when Itachi jumps in front of a max tier shinobi without having powerful back up an arms reach away. 



> Clearly, not all Susanoo are equipped with the Totsuka no Tsurugi and Yata no Kagami either.



This assertion would be strong if we'd seen many full form Susanoo (where Totsuka spawns).

Though this stance does falter: Sasuke's shield looks and functions like Yata's mirror... yet it isn't?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

dajiang said:


> @ orochibuto's wanking.
> you had all these comebacks prepared for months, eh?
> 
> 
> i dig it though. it _would_ be the same if kabuto got stabbed instead.



Comebacks? This is only the overture my friend. You have yet to see the real thing when the chapter comes out if it turns out to be true


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is ohana? We need some clarification on whether that stab is genjutsu or otherwise.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> You know what can kill a cat and a bird?
> 
> A cane toad.



Only if the cat or the bird is dumb enough to try to eat one.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> But it's a perfectly good one...
> 
> It doesn't go both ways, as we clearly know the Uchiha are holding back, as we are very aware of their arsenal and what it contains.
> 
> ...



I call bullshit. In what way is Sasuke holding back? He's the one who told Itachi that Kabuto won't die so easily. He used his Susanoo arrow and he has no reason not to use Amaterasu because he can control it to leave Kabuto alive. As can Itachi.
The only one who is holding something back is Itachi. and the only ability Itachi has which he is prohibited from using is his Totsuga no Tsurugi. He can use everything else in his arsenal.

Kabuto on the other hand has to take care not to injure Sasuke, because he needs him healthy. He can obviously overcome Susanoo, or he wouldn't have been able to stab Itachi in this chapter. Obviously he can't afford to do the same with Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

efmp1987 said:


> although come to think of it, Itachi really isnt obliged to put effort into dodging attacks. Im sure he knows he can't die as an edo



depends. did he, for example, take a hit for sasuke? if not then kabuto blitzed itachi.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Mister said:


> So that's what happens when Itachi jumps in front of a max tier shinobi without having powerful back up an arms reach away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sasuke's shield is probably Yata's mirror, but he doesn't have Totsuka. His final Susanoo is only equipped with the gourd in the anime.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I already said IF true, which mean if the condition is fulfilled = my argument, if not then it doesnt apply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I do. You simply making spite threads to get back at Itachi fans is pathetic and immature, which you come off as quite a bit as do all the Itachi fans who do it as well.

Anyway I'm done because as Saist said this can only lead to being banned.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol it would be soooooo much worse if it was the other way around. Many Itachifans already make jokes about calling Itachi a god, godkiller, etc. It would be ridiculous if Itachi trolled Kabuto. It is not even that bad that one of the final villains landed a hit on Itachi. Hell it is like someone losing to Naruto or Sasuke. They are the main characters. Same principle.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> that disadvantage is canceled out by Kabuto's inability to die.  He can't be killed by any normal means, he's a regenerating monster, it would take Amaterasu, which is highly unlikely since his speed is just as much as Naruto's in Sage mode if not faster, or to be sealed by the Totsuka, which isn't possible unless Itachi has his Susanoo active, and I'm sure Kabuto prolly knows a bit about that sword too.  Also Sage users are fast enough to avoid getting hit by that sword slash if Itachi's able to bring it out.


Kabuto's inability to die? Which is why the Uchiha brothers expressed quite vocally there unwillingness to Kill Kabuto?

He's a regenerating monster, as was the cerberus and how did that turn out? I believe the magenkyou is custom built to counter such trouble some defenses and at the ever least it would keep Kabuto on his toes.

I don't recall Naruto ever being hinted to be able to avoid Amaterasu, I don't recall it ever being quoted him "Having the speeds to by pass the sharingan" at any point. Regardless I think you missed Sasuke's little feat against Zetsu earlier.

You keep playing an emphases on speed, but such is a game of cat in mouse, hit and miss. Missing one time doesn't mean you are going to miss on the second try, but of course this is the Naruto forums.

I don't understand this logic defining the shortcoming of MS jutsu. If they are avoided one time, the consensus becomes they are useless? Do we harbor this same mind set in response to well............ anything? Proving the MS isn't perfect doesn't invalidate the jutsu... Kabuto avoiding an arrow one time doesn't mean he is suddenly immune to them.

Like another poster stated last week, in which I cannot remember is name. "I'm capable of avoiding a dodge ball" does this mean "I cannot be hit by them?" The MS jutsu are spammable now, thus the significance of them missing at this point is irrelevant as they can make adjustment (as showcased) or you may not be as luck a second time.

The Raikage avoided Amaterasu yet he's been hit by much slower attacks sense then, but of course the Naruto forum logic is a fickle one 



> This fight's gonna end in a draw, between Sasuke and Kabuto, simple.


Too early. 

But I do love your optimism.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

My respect for Kishi will increase a bit if he allows Itachi to lose _without_ having planned to.

I doubt it though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke doesn't have Totsuka either, which the Databook said Susanoo is equipped with. It was obviously geared towards Itachi; the only Susanoo user seen in the manga at the time.
> 
> Also, we're not even sure Sasuke has Yata's mirror; although, I think it is clearly the same thing.



We don't know if Sasuke does or not. We never really saw his 'final' susanoo before he had Itachi's eyes implanted. As far as we know now, you need both Ammy and Tsuku to awaken Susanoo. Sasuke having a comparatively weaksauce Tsukuyomi doesn't mean he lacks it completely.

Here's what we know:
1. MS Genjutsu
2. That is in the eye opposite to his Amaterasu
3. That causes him pain in that eye
4. That is compared to Itachi's Susanoo by two different people.

I think it's kind of obvious


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

This is Sasuke's fight now. Itachi was just there to show how Sasuke has finally surpassed Itachi in every category.

Sasuke will end Edo Tensei with a perfect Tsukuyomi.

Also anyone notice how Itachi is bleeding? Edo's don't do that. It's probably over for him.

This is Sasuke's show now.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke's shield is probably Yata's mirror, but he doesn't have Totsuka.


Enton > Totsuka


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sasuke's susanoo doesn't even have a shield. i think some of you may be confusing his bow with a shield.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> We don't know if Sasuke does or not. We never really saw his 'final' susanoo before he had Itachi's eyes implanted. As far as we know now, you need both Ammy and Tsuku to awaken Susanoo. Sasuke having a comparatively weaksauce Tsukuyomi doesn't mean he lacks it completely.
> 
> Here's what we know:
> 1. MS Genjutsu
> ...



We did see his final Susanoo before he had Itachi's eyes implanted. The chakra flame became an Amaterasu flame. There was no gourd.



The only difference between his EMS version and his MS, is the armor received a cosmetic upgrade.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 28, 2012)

yes finally a good chapter after months of waiting. this chapter may finally be the one that ends the wank.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

did kabuto just itachi with sasuke's sword? 


man, sauske sucks :rofl


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

I think if Sasuke masters his Tsukuyomi, he'll gain Totsuka and Yata. 

If Itachi had mastered Amaterasu he would've had enton weaponry with Susano'o, along with Totsuka/Yata.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

@ tnorbo

Maybe if Kabuto also dodges amaterasu, says all sages are immune to genjutsu, and breaks Yata's mirror


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> We did see his final Susanoo before he had Itachi's eyes implanted. The chakra flame became an Amaterasu flame. There was no gourd.



Sasuke appears to have the mirror and the sword is wreathed in Amaterasu anyways.  The Totsuka and Yata no Kagami had to materialize with Sasuke as well.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> This is Sasuke's fight now. Itachi was just there to show how Sasuke has finally surpassed Itachi in every category.
> 
> Sasuke will end Edo Tensei with a perfect Tsukuyomi.
> 
> ...



I don't think that was blood. It looked more like that paper/sand crap the edos are made from.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> Sasuke's susanoo doesn't even have a shield. i think some of you may be confusing his bow with a shield.



his bow doubles as a sheild


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Just in case, if no one sees these following members posting in a while, pray for us:

Me
Div
Niku
Grimm
Seph
MSAL
Justin

Suicide in mass..


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Sasuke appears to have the mirror and the sword is wreathed in Amaterasu anyways.  The Totsuka and Yata no Kagami had to materialize with Sasuke as well.



There is no gourd. Itachi's final Susanoo always has the gourd visible. Sasuke's does not. As far as we can say, he doesn't have it.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> This is Sasuke's fight now. Itachi was just there to show how Sasuke has finally surpassed Itachi in every category.
> 
> Sasuke will end Edo Tensei with a perfect Tsukuyomi.
> 
> ...


Deidara bled.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I don't think that was blood. It looked more like that paper/sand crap the edos are made from.



Oh that could be it. The scan isn't all that good so it looked like blood.


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> @ tnorbo
> 
> Maybe if Kabuto also dodges amaterasu, says all sages are immune to genjutsu, and breaks Yata's mirror



no that would just cause wank in the opposite direction.

that said it would be fun to see itachi fans trolled.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, I completely overlooked the fact that Itachi is having flashbacks.

Can't have that. Divinstrosity, Grimmjowsensei, Point Blank one of you better make an AD Memoriam thread, where people can mourn Itachi's loss.

Itachi, it's been nice knowing you. 
I admit I hated you for a long time, because you were the perfect shinobi, but had the most retarded reason ever for turning towards evil. Then came your conversion and your character finally made sense to me. I hope you get a send off as good as J-mans, because I've come to like you just as much as I liked him.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

JPreview will be out soon.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Old DB entry is old. Months after that entry, Sasuke said:
> 
> ...



That entry is correct.  Sasuke's words don't conflict with the entry at all.  Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu, and Susanoo are a trio, they come together, PERIOD.  

Tsukuyomi is the darkness, the moon, spiritual, yin, and amaterasu is the light, the sun, physical, yang, and combined, u have the onmyoton release of Susanoo, an ethereal being made of chakra that can also solidify into muscles/bones, using both yin/yang.

Oh and Sasuke used Tsukuyomi against Danzou.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just in case, if no one sees these following members posting in a while, pray for us:
> 
> Me
> Div
> ...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just in case, if no one sees these following members posting in a while, pray for us:
> 
> Me
> Div
> ...



Thanks, PB. I feel so loved.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

tnorbo said:


> yes finally a good chapter after months of waiting. this chapter may finally be the one that ends the wank.



a sword to minato's croch and using hostages didn't end his wank


----------



## Sinai (Mar 28, 2012)

Will Kabuto find a way to get the rest of Oro out of the Totsuka?


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

yea the preview should be out soon.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Yes I do. You simply making spite *threads *to get back at Itachi fans is pathetic and immature, which you come off as quite a bit as do all the Itachi fans who do it as well.
> 
> Anyway I'm done because as Saist said this can only lead to being banned.



I havent created a single thread 

Anyway this is so to "get back" the issue here is that for MONTHS Kabuto was supposed to be one paneled, one chaptered, raped, etc. Is not so much about "getting back" but you can see where severly underrating a character to the point of making it fodder can lead you, also as other poster Deadpool said:
*
Here's my ideology: because the Itachi fanbase is so aggressive and vocal they will brainwash influence people to their way of thinking if they go unchallenged.*

Simply if they go unchallenged, people adopt the same attitude or they do so with more strenght with confidence that they can downrate a character to hell and then if it turns out to be god tier come out of it like if nothing happened. 

If a newbie come here and see everywhere "Itachi solos" "he is god" etc what attitude do you think it will take? A reminder that Itachi isnt invinicble isnt trolling at all.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

The death of Itachi (if he dies) will only be to further drive Sasuke into MADNESS.

God think how batshit crazy he'll get once he sees his resurrected brother die in front of him, AGAIN.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just in case, if no one sees these following members posting in a while, pray for us:
> 
> Me
> Div
> ...


Pro-tip: Wait a few weeks. Change name and set. Commence posting. New identity achieved!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Just in case, if no one sees these following members posting in a while, pray for us:
> 
> Me
> Div
> ...



I won't suicide, I'll just drop the forums. And perhaps lurk in a while


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

lol plz, these spoilers don't fool me. itachi is one of kishi's golden boys; kishi wouldn't let itachi get stabbed so easily without a reason. this is probably:

- an itachi clone
- itachi let himself get stabbed to save sasuke?
- genjutsu
- being aware of his edo status, itachi took advantage of it and let himself get stabbed to give himself an opening/ to allow himself to get closer to kabuto.

although the flashback (and the dead crow) could be foreshadowing itachi's end soon. but i'm sure kishi's itachi wank will do itachi justice somehow.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Deidara bled.



What, when?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

The heart of every Itachi fan is racing, while their pointer finger repeatedly hits F5.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 28, 2012)

Link removed

Any minute now...


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

sagroth said:


> Link removed
> 
> Any minute now...



Yes, we know.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto stabbing Itachi really ruins Itachi's character for me.

If he stabbed someone else, fine. But Itachi? I don't like that at all.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

JPREVIEW COME OUT!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

someone post the jp preview, i can't see it for some reson


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Kabuto stabbing Itachi really ruins Itachi's character for me.
> 
> If he stabbed someone else, fine. But Itachi? I don't like that at all.



Kabuto stabbing Itachi, ruins his character for you? How does that even begin to make sense?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> The heart of every Itachi fan is racing, while their pointer finger repeatedly hits F5.



More like middle finger. 

Anyway I'm not worried. It's 1 chapter into the fight and Kabuto is "winning". Okay.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi gave off that "You can't touch me unless I let you" aura. Now that aura is gone.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> someone post the jp preview, i can't see it for some reson


Naruto's ain't up just yet. They only have the cover(s), table of contents, and One Piece spoilers up right now.


----------



## sagroth (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Yes, we know.



Just giving a link for the lazy is all.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 28, 2012)

lol itachi gettin raped like id assumed? concessions accepted. 

btw, can someone post pics unattached to sites with adult content?


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Comebacks? *This is only the overture my friend. You have yet to see the real thing when the chapter comes out if it turns out to be true*





my body is ready.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2012)

so kabuto stabbed itachi with sasukes sword and itachi is having a flashback does not look good for him


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> What, when?


When Kankuro had him trapped in the puppet, when they tried to ambush the squad before the war began. Actually, I think I confused Deidara with Sasori.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi may have gotten stabbed, but it was with Sasuke's sword. Just how badly has Sasuke lost?!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto stabbing Itachi, ruins his character for you? How does that even begin to make sense?



I see Itachi in a different light. I can't explain it. Then again, I don't need to explain myself to you. 


The way he's been portrayed as one of the Golden Boys. And then to see him get stabbed by Kabuto, when no one has EVER hurt him, at least from what I've seen, leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Especially knowing he's dead and shit like this never happened while he was alive.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> When Kankuro had him trapped in the puppet, when they tried to ambush the squad before the war began. Actually, I think I confused Deidara with Sasori.



Got links to the pages?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Itachi gave off that "You can't touch me unless I let you" aura. Now that aura is gone.



Considering the fact that we don't know how much was "let" here, I find this statement peculiar.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto either needs to be extremely stealthy to steal Sasuke's sword and stab Itachi, or extremely fast.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto stabbing Itachi, ruins his character for you? How does that even begin to make sense?



i don't get it either 

i love itachi but unlike minato, itachi has smething else to like other than feats.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Sasuke threw his sword earlier. Obviously Kabuto picked it up...


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I see Itachi in a different light. I can't explain it. Then again, I don't need to explain myself to you
> 
> 
> The way he's been portrayed as one of the Golden Boys. And then to see him get stabbed by Kabuto, when no one has EVER hurt him, at least from what I've seen, leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Especially knowing he's dead and shit like this never happened while he was alive.



More reason to believe it's a Karasu Bunshin or Genjutsu. 


So what's going through your mind right now? Is it: "This can't be happening?"


----------



## tnorbo (Mar 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi may have gotten stabbed, but it was with Sasuke's sword. Just how badly has Sasuke lost?!



sasuke threw his sword at kabuto last chapter, he only had to pick it up.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

IT WAS A CLONE!


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto stabbed a Karasu Bunshin, it seems.


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 28, 2012)

Link removed



wait kishi,i'm coming for you











oh just clone


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi was a clone. peace restored


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

so it was a bunshin


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto is doing Orochimaru justice


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Itachi may have gotten stabbed, but it was with Sasuke's sword. Just how badly has Sasuke lost?!



i was thinking the same thing 

sasuke = naruto my ass :rofl

this chapter is gonna provide allot of lulz on the forums and i say this as a big fan of itachi 


but a fan of orochiamru first 

not kabuto.... he sucks and is dead. this is oro


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Only if the cat or the bird is dumb enough to try to eat one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed.  also people assume it's very simple to use totsuka on a fast moving shinobi, Kabuto dodged Sasuke's Susanoo's arrow, he can dodge a sword slash, or use other means, like melt, and respawn elsewhere.  It is one thing to use the sword on a giant cocky target or one who can't walk, but another to use it effectively on a fast moving dragon who can liquify at will.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

IT WAS KARASU BUNSHIN NO JUTSU!!!!! 


OWNED!!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

It was a clone


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Thanks, PB. I feel so loved.



Madara will keep your heart beating..even if only faintly..



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I won't suicide, I'll just drop the forums. And perhaps lurk in a while



I got your venom chalice ready anyway..just in case..


----------



## sagroth (Mar 28, 2012)

It's a clone. Itachi fans can now unclench.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

hahaha so much kabuto hype and it turns out to be a clone.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto got trolled.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto, tell us how you feel. Tell us son.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

it was a clone.lol.


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto is doing Orochimaru justice



ideed. and im loving it


----------



## Marsala (Mar 28, 2012)

OH GUESS WHAT ITACHI WAS A CLONE!

IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Boring chapter, it finishes off like it just began. Damn >_< No progress. Just showing off Kabuto's sennin mode powers.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2012)

so it was a clone wonder if the chapter will be mostly a flashback


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Guess Itachi's Yasaka no Magatama wasn't limited to three.

... This chapter honestly doesn't sound very eventful. Hope that flashback doesn't take up the majority of it.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Mar 28, 2012)

Man,.I predict an Uber Shitstorm...

One that makes The Chapter 551 Shitstorm look like a shitdrizzle...


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

THE STABBED ITACHI WAS A CLONE


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn, we didn't learn anything new this chapter. JPreview ruined it for me - sounds totally boring.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

IT WAS A CLONNNNEEEE


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 28, 2012)

This chapter is going to be pretty dull now from the looks of it.


----------



## HKN (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, I admit  the spoiler pics made me worry for a while.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 28, 2012)

I knew Kishi wouldn't have the balls to make Suetachi look bad


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> ideed. and im loving it



This is the kind of fight Orochimaru should have not the "Lawl genjutsued in your dimension by a 14 year old kid".


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Summary of this chapter : 

Kabuto "haha I have these awesome moves you are dead"
Itachi " I saw through your moves and oh it was a clone"


Trolololol lo


----------



## hAbbi (Mar 28, 2012)

it was a clone all along....


----------



## scaramanga (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto, looks like spoiler provider trolled you. Uchatards is gonna strike back, be prepared.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

The chapter ends where it began.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

by the way itachi susanoo holds an attack that looks exactly like RS tomoe necklace.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. NO PROGRESS AT ALL.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Ahahahahahzhshzhahahajajahahahahahahshshahahahahahahahsgsgagagag


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

This chapter seems extremely boring. Nothing new even happened.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Marsala (Mar 28, 2012)

Dammit, Sasuke and Itachi aren't even using the final forms of their Susano'o yet. They're on level 3, and they both have level 4 with the special weapons...


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

It being a clone doesn't change much from what I can see. Itachi still is getting flashbacks and now he even tells us that he has a plan. It's going pretty much as expected, next chapter it'll look like Itachi succeeds in using Tsukiyomi only to have it blow up in his face.

The Itachi crowd still ought to prepare themselves for Itachi's end on stage.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

So it's just like them hunting the boar, except Itachi is using Yasaka's Magatama and Sasuke's using Susano'o arrows.

JPreview says Sasuke has the flashback, so he's definitely going to die.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 28, 2012)

This chapter seems like a filler almost nothing happens.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> by the way itachi susanoo holds an attack that looks exactly like RS tomoe necklace.



It's the Yasaka Magatama, with six tomoe this time.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> by the way itachi susanoo holds an attack that looks exactly like RS tomoe necklace.


Yasaka no Magatama, an attack we've seen a number of times already. This is nothing new, vered.


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The chapter ends where it began.


Yeah pretty much...what a lame chapter. A small clash and then back to the starting point.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

scaramanga said:


> Orochibuto, looks like spoiler provider trolled you. Uchatards is gonna strike back, be prepared.



How so I already said "IF turns out to be true" you would be right if Kabuto was hit or defeated though but nothing like that happened, the chapter returned to he beginning. Though I admit I am pissed, we got zero progress.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2012)

so kabuto is also a futton user the attacks he used is called has wind vibrations


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 28, 2012)

also apparently Itachi knows where kabuto is going to attack for whatever reason.

i guess Itachi just knows stuff.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

I wouldn't be soo happy Itachi and Kabuto fans. Your favorite characters are giving the rest of us a boring chapter xD


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Damn, we didn't learn anything new this chapter. JPreview ruined it for me - sounds totally boring.



Indeed. Seems as nothing happens in this chapter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Who the fuck you think this is?

Itachi motherfucking uchiha!

AhahahahHahHHHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahHah


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

itachi was a fucking clone? 


fuck you kishi


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Yasaka no Magatama, an attack we've seen a number of times already. This is nothing new, vered.



yea but this time it has seemingly 6 tomeos at the exact shape of a necklace exactly like RS own necklace.
unlike the previous itachi 3 tomoe attack.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Why is Itachi sighing happily in that panel?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

Guys, keep it in check.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Indeed. Seems as nothing happens in this chapter.



Nothing at all from the looks of it. Such low-level fighting. Time we switched back to Madara and the Kages.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

Kishi has a thing for filler chapters lately.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> yea but this time it has seemingly 6 tomeos at the exact shape of a necklace exactly like RS own necklace.
> unlike the previous itachi 3 tomoe attack.


The first one we saw Madara use had even more.

It's nothing to get excited about, vered.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh man. This is better than winning the lotto.

Life's good.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Kishi has a thing for filler chapters lately.



This chapter was very similar to 578, without the Madara/Kage cutaway.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It being a clone doesn't change much from what I can see. Itachi still is getting flashbacks and now he even tells us that he has a plan. It's going pretty much as expected, next chapter it'll look like Itachi succeeds in using Tsukiyomi only to have it blow up in his face.



Is that a prediction, or a wish?


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

Even if Itachi did not get stabbed at least some progress would have been nice.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

We have point blank on our side


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It being a clone doesn't change much from what I can see. Itachi still is getting flashbacks and now he even tells us that he has a plan. It's going pretty much as expected, next chapter it'll look like Itachi succeeds in using Tsukiyomi only to have it blow up in his face.
> 
> The Itachi crowd still ought to prepare themselves for Itachi's end on stage.



That was Sasuke's flashback.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> The first one we saw Madara used had even more.
> 
> It's nothing to get excited about, vered.



yea i know its not something really amazing.im just pointing out this little change.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorry I doubted you, Itachi-sama


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi getting flashbacks? check. 

Kabuto stomps with ease? check?

Itachi undoubtedly has a fail plan? check. 

Itachi about to get KO/ed like a scub? check. 

overall, boooooring chapter. Turning into the Uchiha battle, we will rage for years if this shit keeps up.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

I was close to using that rope. 

Silly little me..

Bearzerger..I was actually making that thread..in my head..

Trollololol


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

HawkMan said:


> Itachi getting flashbacks? check.
> 
> Kabuto stomps with ease? check?
> 
> ...



Sasuke's flashback; Kabuto attacked a clone - and the rest, I won't comment on, lol.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Oh man. This is better than winning the lotto.
> 
> Life's good.



Just why are you suddenly so confident? Everyone with half a brain knew that this chapter wouldn't decide the fight. You knew that even if Kabuto had stabbed the real Itachi nothing would have happened. He's an Edo. 

A clone or not doesn't change the signs of Itachi's end. The dead crow, the flashback, the plan doomed to fail.

Itachi's end is near and you better accept it.


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 28, 2012)

That was Bleach-level padding.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

As soon as I saw the picture of Itachi being stabbed, I cringed...

Ok, I REALLY cringed...

...then I laughed. I thought it was obviously going to be some trick, especially considering the last picture of Kabuto looking down, visibly displeased.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It being a clone doesn't change much from what I can see. Itachi still is getting flashbacks and now he even tells us that he has a plan. It's going pretty much as expected, next chapter it'll look like Itachi succeeds in using Tsukiyomi only to have it blow up in his face.
> 
> The Itachi crowd still ought to prepare themselves for Itachi's end on stage.



Indeed, the clone stabbing thing looks like preparatory grounds for when the real thing happens. Althought when it happens sadly I doubt it will look bad for Itachi but he is the one that has the higher chances of dying this fight.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

yep a clone. kishi...


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi and Kabuto fans, your class of entertainment has fallen. This fight is just getting us nowhere  Tobi fight please!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Just from the last few comments, I hope Itachi pwns now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Just why are you suddenly so confident? Everyone with half a brain knew that this chapter wouldn't decide the fight. You knew that even if Kabuto had stabbed the real Itachi nothing would have happened. He's an Edo.
> 
> A clone or not doesn't change the signs of Itachi's end. The dead crow, the flashback, the plan doomed to fail.
> 
> Itachi's end is near and you better accept it.



I was the first or one of to say that was a clone..

And can I get back to you when your post is shown to be incorrect..?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Kabuto's inability to die? Which is why the Uchiha brothers expressed quite vocally there unwillingness to Kill Kabuto?
> 
> He's a regenerating monster, as was the cerberus and how did that turn out? I believe the magenkyou is custom built to counter such trouble some defenses and at the ever least it would keep Kabuto on his toes.
> 
> ...



I meant, Kabuto cannot be killed so easily, he has alot up his sleeves.  He himself said he is invincible, and from what we know about him thus far, and what we know of his potential capabilities, he cannot die by any simple sword slash or susanoo piercing arrow.  

Kabuto did dodge Sasuke's Susanoo arrow, correct? I'm not saying he can dodge every single one of em, but what will happen if he gets hit with that arrow? nothing, he'll melt and regenerate right next to it.  Sasuke gets stabbed with a sword, he can die, Kabuto gets stabbed with a sword, he won't, u can pretty much chop him into pieces and he still won't die.  That's what i mean regarding his physical inability to die.  He can only be sealed or give birth to Oro.  

Mangekyou powers can be spammed, but so can Kabuto's sage powers, he has huge supply of natural energy, curse seals, liquified abilities, white snake, u cannot kill him with any kirin or rasengan, or Susanoo.  Potential of having hashirama's genes or incorporating them in future.  

As for the fight ending in draw, Itachi's going along with Edo Tensei which has to end, I only meant it'll most likely be a draw based on the plot, Kabuto still has quite a bit of role to play.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Is that a prediction, or a wish?



Oh come on. The second Itachi openly said that he was going to use Tsukiyomi on Kabuto you knew that it was going to fail, didn't you?



Klue said:


> That was Sasuke's flashback.



It was the flashback of both brothers. But it's Itachi's death flag for sure.



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I was close to using that rope.
> 
> Silly little me..
> 
> ...



Ahh, so it's just relief. You're awash with endorphins because you were actually afraid Itachi would end so quickly



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I was the first or one of to say that was a clone..
> 
> And can I get back to you when your post is shown to be incorrect..?



Sure, though I don't know whether either of us will remember this in three to five weeks when Itachi dies.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Just why are you suddenly so confident? Everyone with half a brain knew that this chapter wouldn't decide the fight. You knew that even if Kabuto had stabbed the real Itachi nothing would have happened. He's an Edo.
> 
> A clone or not doesn't change the signs of Itachi's end. The dead crow, the flashback, the plan doomed to fail.
> 
> Itachi's end is near and you better accept it.



LOL.

You are so ridiculous. 

I remember YOU so confidently predicting a massive trolling of Itacih prior to the jin vs Edo battle, and it turning out NOTHING like you thought.

You aren't making predictions, but expressing how you want shit to turn out. 

This is getting personal for you. 

Tsk, squared.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> As soon as I saw the picture of Itachi being stabbed, I cringed...
> 
> Ok, I REALLY cringed...
> 
> ...then I laughed. I thought it was obviously going to be some trick, especially considering the last picture of Kabuto looking down, visibly displeased.



That "last picture" is the cover page.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

also seems like itachi gets to be the leader in this fight shining.
i wonder if sasuke will serve as a second fiddle in this fight and nothing more.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> It was the flashback of both brothers. But it's *Itachi's death flag for sure.*



He's already dead tho


----------



## efmp1987 (Mar 28, 2012)

I had faith in Itachi Sama. :33 I knew in my heart he will never look stupid in combat for he is loving and merciful.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> also seems like itachi gets to be the leader in this fight shining.
> i wonder if sasuke will serve as a second fiddle in this fight and nothing more.



Sasuke has to advance his ocular power in someway-shape-or-form. Honestly, I'm no looking forward to seeing Susanoo again, anytime soon.

Unless it's Madara's Susanoo.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 28, 2012)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This chapter seems extremely boring. Nothing new even happened.



QFT. 

i really hate these kinds of chapters........ where it ends up as an endless loop of "ha, just a clone" or "ha, just genjutsu" or "ha, just as planned."

but the art is been getting better and better lately so that's a plus. (imo)


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Chapter ends where it starts?

It could be worse. At least they forced Kabuto's hand to reveal his jutsu.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Mar 28, 2012)

I think the boar hunting is like this: 1 of them is bait and pretends to die. Boar is caught off-guard and ambushed by the other Uchiha, who was hiding. "Dead" Uchiha feint trick and attack boar from behind who was about to attack the other Uchiha.

But I think this plan will fail. Itachi will be the bait, and Sasuke will think he pretended to be defeated, then is surprised when Itachi really is defeated.

Or maybe Itachi catches the boar and then Sasuke attacks them both knowing the Itachi is a clone. Or maybe they attack the boar from different directions.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Things are not looking for Kabuto


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Things are not looking for Kabuto



Why do you say?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

TNPS1984 said:


> Things are not looking for Kabuto


Yes, it looks like the Uchiha bros have this well in hand.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Do people now accept the fact that Kishimoto should start bringing in side characters into fights or give them panel time if chapters like these were to present themselves. Aka Konoha 11? No offense, but I like a bit of variety in my chapters xD


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

man instead of an ass snake we get a... dick snake? 

bama


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

I predict: This battle is a genjutsu inside a genjutsu!



Jad said:


> Do people now accept the fact that Kishimoto should start bringing in side characters into fights or give them panel time if chapters like these were to present themselves. Aka Konoha 11? No offense, but I like a bit of variety in my chapters xD



Itachi IS a side character.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> man instead of an ass snake we get a... dick snake?
> 
> bama



Belly button snake.


----------



## auem (Mar 28, 2012)

finally a chapter that can be termed as 'wastage'.......


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Do people now accept the fact that Kishimoto should start bringing in side characters into fights or give them panel time if chapters like these were to present themselves. Aka Konoha 11? No offense, but I like a bit of variety in my chapters xD


I love side characters. In fact when I was reading fanfic I preferred stories based on them instead of the main characters all the time.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 28, 2012)

lol kabuto.

lol sage mode.

This week is gonna be fun.

If that's all Kabuto's capable of. 

Sasuke & Itachi aren't even using their big guns here, for obvious reasons since they don't wanna kill him, but still.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 28, 2012)

yeah, this chapter serves as bonding for the uchiha bros. that's all


oh yeah, and edit thread fuel.


----------



## bearzerger (Mar 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> LOL.
> 
> You are so ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Either you find me saying that Itachi was going to get trolled or shut up. 

I may have said that I didn't think Itachi could keep up with KCM Naruto anymore because I certainly didn't expect Kotoamatsukami breaking Kabuto's control before the fight. Well, and I also didn't expect Naruto's pathetic performance against Nagato, but what he showed afterwards more than made up for it.

Stop being so butthurt because you can't accept the truth. Tsukiyomi will fail and Itachi will meet his end here.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Belly button snake.


dick snake sounds better.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys seriously underestimate the power of fanservice if you think the uchiha plan will fail.

It will span over a few chapters but it will be successful.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> man instead of an ass snake we get a... dick snake?
> 
> bama


The correct emoticon you're looking for is this:


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Unless Kabuto has "that jutsu" up his sleeve, it's very likely he will be captured in the upcoming chapters


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

What happened to the snake Kabuto sprang after Sasuke? The one holding the orb in its hands?

I don't think it was ever mentioned again in the JPreview.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Do people now accept the fact that Kishimoto should start bringing in side characters into fights or give them panel time if chapters like these were to present themselves. Aka Konoha 11? No offense, but I like a bit of variety in my chapters xD



Yes, just not the Konoha 11. Maybe side characters from other villages. But let's not get too ahead of ourselves. Many were pretty annoyed with Darui's fight with Kin and Gin, Hanzou and Mifune, etc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 28, 2012)

Where is the snake coming from?


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I love side characters. In fact when I was reading fanfic I preferred stories based on them instead of the main characters all the time.



Interesting, I think the same way. I really like side characters, because you expect the unexpected form them more so then Main characters. I also like it because although they aren't my favorite character, I don't really care because I just enjoy the fact they are showing something new. Again, key word new. I consider Itachi a main supporting character (main side character).


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 28, 2012)

lol itachi cut kabuto's horn


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Q: Who is the greatest quarterback of all-time?

A: Itachi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where is the snake coming from?


His belly button or an arm. It looked like an arm in one of the other panels.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> What happened to the snake Kabuto sprang after Sasuke? The one holding the orb in its hands?
> 
> I don't think it was ever mentioned again in the JPreview.





It was a dragon.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Where is the snake coming from?



His belly button.


----------



## Phemt (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone seen Orochibuto yet?

Oh there he is, just quiet.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Last chapter, Kabuto revealed his boss dragon mode
This chapter, Itachi cut off the dragon's horn.
Way to troll the fans kishi.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi cut Kabuto's horn off


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, crap!

'buto! 

I am disappoint!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Chapter ends where it starts?
> 
> It could be worse. At least they forced Kabuto's hand to reveal his jutsu.



1 jutsu made his entire jutsu? He used only 1 of his SM jutsus, in fact is impressive that with only 1 of his SM jutsus he managed to paralize Sasuke and Itachi.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi one panelled Kabuto's horn.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Did Itachi purposely aim for the horn knowing it would mess up Kabuto's senses?

Or did he aim for the horn knowing he can't kill Kabuto?


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> The correct emoticon you're looking for is this:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Bearzerger..you're usually cool headed but this does seem to be getting personal to you..the personal jabs and all (half a brain)

You're presenting your predictions as if you're writing this shit.

That's newbie mistake 101..

Everyone just "relax and enjoy yourself"


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You guys seriously underestimate the power of fanservice if you think the uchiha plan will fail.
> 
> It will span over a few chapters but it will be successful.



Itachi lives on as Edo Tensei. It sounds pretty boring for him.

No but seriously Itachi is going to meet his second ending, whether if he manages to stop the edo tensei or not.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> 1 jutsu made his entire jutsu? He used only 1 of his SM jutsus, in fact is impressive that with only 1 of his SM jutsus he managed to paralize Sasuke and Itachi.



Impressive? What did it ultimately do?


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 28, 2012)

ya'll know u will be disappointed with expectations that Itachi will not get touched or suceed in obvious plans/counters. He obviously wasn't pulling Tsukuyomi off from the on-set, his upcoming counter will obviously fail. This isn't Kishimoto's last attempts to hype someone while a superior villain and ally exist; both Sasuke and Kabuto are superior in power to Itachi and itachi owning potential FVs with kunai sounds pretty preposterous and unnecessary. 

but hey, whatever. keep thinking itachi will never get touched and will end it all swiftly, or that he's the center of attention here when more important characters are present. 

-NAGATO FIGHT-good, fucking lord. 

Sure there are parallels but Kabuto is not Nagato, one was explored and the other is still enigmatic. Unless Sasuke get's a Datclone moment where he just stomps everything after, then this battle will have him shine.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2012)

Uchia are a huntin'. Also  @ Kabuto stabbing Itachi didn't even take another chapter to show people that was not happening.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh my..

This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Ginkurage (Mar 28, 2012)

Lame chapter


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I call bullshit. In what way is Sasuke holding back? He's the one who told Itachi that Kabuto won't die so easily. He used his Susanoo arrow and he has no reason not to use Amaterasu because he can control it to leave Kabuto alive. As can Itachi.


You can call whatever you want, but it is what you can prove that ultimately matter.

It's funny how you ask questions you already know the answer too, but alas in what way he isn't? I don't believe Amaterasu and or his final Susano(which is much more efficient,broken,deadly) hasn't come into play.

It's funny how you ask such a question knowing Sasuke has showed more respect to Zetsu fodder than current Kabuto.....

I think you are misquoting Sasuke he informed Nii san "That Kabuto won't die so easily" 

He has no reason not to use Amaterasu you say? But he isn't.

Much like a certain Madara isn't, in which I believe the general consensus is indeed he is holding back.







> The only one who is holding something back is Itachi. and the only ability Itachi has which he is prohibited from using is his Totsuga no Tsurugi. He can use everything else in his arsenal.


But you are essentially contradicting yourself, as you just informed me in I quote.

"He has no reason not to use Amaterasu" other than the fact he isn't.

Considering his entire relevant Susano line up is based around, I would say he's holding back quite allot, but of course we knew that.



> Kabuto on the other hand has to take care not to injure Sasuke, because he needs him healthy. He can obviously overcome Susanoo, or he wouldn't have been able to stab Itachi in this chapter. Obviously he can't afford to do the same with Sasuke.


Kabuto hasn't even proven he could.

We don't know if current Itachi is a clone, genjutsu, simply fucked up, or simply exploiting his tensei body.


He can obviously overcome Susanoo? How does one deduce such without reading the chapter? Space magic? Some precognitive bearzerger ability I'm not aware about?

You are jumping the gun, and trying to sell it as a key point of your argument. Not exactly wise.


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol kabuto.
> 
> lol sage mode.
> 
> ...



He showed 1 jutsu, 1 jutsu. In fact is impressive that with only 1 he did that. Do you seriously think his Dagon Sage Mode only has 1 jutsu?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> by the way itachi susanoo holds an attack that looks exactly like RS tomoe necklace.



Madara's Susanoo used the same thing.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Link removed
 Link removed


Lol Kabuto is in LORD Itachi's genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

i wouldnt underestimate kabuto at all.
despite everything kabuto manages to handle the attacks well with no damage given despite losing one of his "horns".


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 28, 2012)

impressive feats for crow clone.shitting perfect sage's horn.


----------



## jacamo (Mar 28, 2012)

nice chapter

this is the fight i want to see


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

No one's saying itachi won't be touched or ende it swiftly..at least I'm not..

I know itachi will go some way of form..he won't live on as a immortal zombie..but he will go after shining and doing what he set out to do..

The uchiha plan will succeed, itachi will probably have the heart to heart with Sasuke and hia soul will be freed


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi used the crow trick on Sasuke to use Tsukuyomi. Is it the same deal here?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

I want Itachi to give Kabuto his horn back.

That wasn't very nice.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> 
> Lol Kabuto is in LORD Itachi's genjutsu.


OH SHI-!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Why some of you mad though?


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 28, 2012)

...wait a second

did Itachi  catch the freaking sword right from Kabuto's hands and cut his horn with it?

LOL


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

Is Kabuto just avoiding eye contact for the entire fight? Because all Itachi has to do is put him in a Tsyukomi genjutsu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why some of you mad though?



Because Itachi is being Itachi.

Why you think they come in every thread and try to stop us from praising the Lord!

Oh, crap!

"Praise The Lord"...?


Time for a signature change.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

LMAO Orochibuto.... Didn't one say don't count your chickens before they hatch. I do so remember Iphr0z3nI saying those words last chapter.

I also remember dubbing this battle as probably pure fan service.
Right in that regards as well.

I'm no means counting out Kabuto as of yet, but I do still genially believe edo's may come into play at some point.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> ...wait a second
> 
> did Itachi  catch the freaking sword right from Kabuto's hands and cut his horn with it?
> 
> LOL



Yeeeeaaaah!

I mean, where did Itachi get a sword from, anyway?!!


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Why some of you mad though?


They're most likely annoyed for a similar reason to the one where you said you would kill yourself (even if it was a false threat). 

Personally I find this chapter to be dull considering nothing really happened. I'd much rather see Madara annihilating the kages right now.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> No one's saying itachi won't be touched or ende it swiftly..at least I'm not..



ya you're pretty level headed. but watch Itachi cutting Kabuto's horn get turned into the equivalent of Rikudou creating the moon. On the flipside, if Itachi does take real damage his ardent fans will either damage control or completely lose it. Just too extreme, thus the reactions.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> ...wait a second
> 
> did Itachi  catch the freaking sword right from Kabuto's hands and cut his horn with it?
> 
> LOL



Did you see Sasuke's face right after? He's like: "Niceeeee!"


----------



## jacamo (Mar 28, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> ...wait a second
> 
> did Itachi  catch the freaking sword right from Kabuto's hands and cut his horn with it?
> 
> LOL



very nice


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

I am extremely curious as to how Itachi got the sword from Kabuto. Did he let go when he thought he stabbed Itachi? Did he take advantage of his surprise to disarm him? Haha isn't it funny though  people? People thought Itachi was going to get kind of murked then as more and more panels come out, the more we see Itachi is doing good shit. However he still is not showing anything that we did not know he could do. Just same ole same ole from him. Have not seen him use a bunshin feint in a while so that was nice.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Yeeeeaaaah!
> 
> I mean, where did Itachi get a sword from, anyway?!!


That's Sasuke's sword he threw at the snake last chapter.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Rosencrantz said:


> I am extremely curious as to how Itachi got the sword from Kabuto. Did he let go when he thought he stabbed Itachi? Did he take advantage of his surprise to disarm him? Haha isn't it funny though  people? People thought Itachi was going to get kind of murked then as more and more panels come out, the more we see Itachi is doing good shit. However he still is not showing anything that we did not know he could do. Just same ole same ole from him. Have not seen him use a bunshin feint in a while so that was nice.



Probably snatched it out of his hand and swung. Kabuto's barely dodged - well, sorta.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Did you see Sasuke's face right after? He's like: "Niceeeee!"



Itachi: Sasuke, did you see that?!!? I am just too f'ing talented!

Sasuke: *jumps up and down clapping enthusiastically* I know, bro' ... right?!


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> LMAO Orochibuto.... Didn't one say don't count your chickens before they hatch. I do so remember Iphr0z3nI saying those words last chapter.
> 
> I also remember dubbing this battle as probably pure fan service.
> Right in that regards as well.
> ...



I said "IF it turns out to be true" multiple times, in fact I directly replied to you quoting that.

Kabuto has just shown 1 SM jutsu, how that ammount to him being finished and being his entire arsenal?


----------



## calimike (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto is kinda creepy me out !


----------



## DeathWish08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Did you see Sasuke's face right after? He's like: "Niceeeee!"


The first thing I thought of when I saw Sasuke's face there was him thinking to himself, "Yeah! That's my big brother guys!".

It would fit pretty well with the personality switch he had once he reunited with Itachi.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

I wanna see both bros use Amaterasu on Kabuto.


----------



## Rosencrantz (Mar 28, 2012)

^You aren't the only one.


----------



## momma bravo (Mar 28, 2012)

dr. snakes, please examine my dick snake. something's not right with it.


----------



## Jad (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> I wanna see both bros use Amaterasu on Kabuto.



They can't use their MS-jutsu arsenal to fight Kabuto. They use it to defend, but not to fight him. They might accidentally kill him. So that's why you see Itachi fighting him in hand to hand/small low level ninjutsu techniques.

While Kabuto is going in for the kill. They are there to CAPTURE Kabuto not kill him.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, let's put all the tardish behavior to the side for a moment.

I think this chapter would probably read even better if you were to put the song in my sig on repeat while you read it.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> They can't use their MS-jutsu arsenal to fight Kabuto. They use it to defend, but not to fight him. They might accidentally kill him. So that's why you see Itachi fighting him in hand to hand/small low level ninjutsu techniques.
> 
> While Kabuto is going in for the kill. They are there to CAPTURE Kabuto not kill him.



Yeah it sucks that neither of them can go all out.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Sasuke is so proud of his bruddah


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, let's put all the tardish behavior to the side for a moment.
> 
> I think this chapter would probably read even better if you were to put the song in my sig on repeat while you read it.



itachi is truly the excellence of execution.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

The brothers are going all out. Kabuto is stronger enough to survive anything they throw at him. Just like Tobi with Naruto, and Team Taka and Killerbee.

Both brothers are bound to use a Amaterasu combo before this fight concludes. Kishi can't pass up on such awesomeness.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

You guys may think I'm just bs'ing, but I'm actually hoping Kabuto comes up with something amazing...


...because Itachi is starting to become too Sue-ish, even for my ridiculous standards.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

Why would double amaterasu be cool?


Actually, as I was typing that, I pictured a double panel with both of their eyes bleeding.....


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi will forever be a sue.

^I don't think Sasuke's eyes will bleed anymore when doing Amaterasu though.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi is truly the excellence of execution.



lol, Itachi is Bret Hart.




Divinstrosity said:


> You guys may think I'm just bs'ing, but I'm actually hoping Kabuto comes up with something amazing...
> 
> 
> ...because Itachi is starting to become too Sue-ish, even for my ridiculous standards.



Shut up Divi.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 28, 2012)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Itachi will forever be a sue.
> 
> ^I don't think Sasuke's eyes will bleed anymore when doing Amaterasu though.



Okay, well just Itachi then.

0_0



-_0



T_0



۞_0

Amaterasu!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto looks like he is getting owned in those new panels


----------



## Divinstrosity (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, Itachi is Bret Hart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right...

...that was complete bullshit.

Edit: Where did Orochibuto go?


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

When will the chapter come out?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> also seems like itachi gets to be the leader in this fight shining.
> i wonder if sasuke will serve as a second fiddle in this fight and nothing more.



I think you are looking at this all wrong.

Itachi and Sasuke are both fitting into their roles as the big brother and younger brother.

Itachi is expected to lead as he is the authoritative figure while Sasuke is expected to follow if not a little rebellious in his actions.

Much like a parent and child.

Akin to the older brother and a younger brother.

This image was established in their initial meeting(Sasuke following Itachi and ignoring his request to stay put). 

Sasuke reverting to pouting in the event he does not have his way.

Again this bought is likely fan service.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Chapter just came out, in spoiler section there's a link! Woo.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> When will the chapter come out?



Soon enough. I will go back to FFXII so the time goes on.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm confused by the direction Kishimoto is taking with Sasuke's character.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> When will the chapter come out?



Lol, it's out.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> itachi is truly the excellence of execution.



This. 

I don't even care for big jutsus or having or not the capacity to go blow for blow with the monsters in this manga.

I just love the way he pulls/executes his shit. The curving kunais is something most people don't give a darn about, to me that was amazing, how he figured and nullified shared vision against nagato. it was just sexy.

I've always known that itachi is by no means the most powerful or that type of yada yada..but he will always have a chance..


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi can't sense chakra, canon! Nagato can though. :ho


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

Nagato confirmed to be a sensor!!!!


----------



## Hiei312 (Mar 28, 2012)

Itachi had to protect Sasuke with a susanoo hand. though the way kishi drew it made it confusing at first


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I said "IF it turns out to be true" multiple times, in fact I directly replied to you quoting that.
> 
> Kabuto has just shown 1 SM jutsu, how that ammount to him being finished and being his entire arsenal?



It doesn't and you are perfectly right.

I just wanted to point out that I was right in my assessments and my prediction regarding this bought is spot on.

I stated before that I don't believe the battle is going to be a cake walk, but I do believe it is an attempt at fan service.

Kishi is clearly cashing in on the big brother/little brother relationship between Itachi and Sasuke.

What's a more manly way to show a bond between two brothers? Give them a fight while expressing it. 

I mean seriously if not teaming up to fight, what type of interaction would Sasuke/Itachi have?

Sasuke: Did mom plea before you..........

Itachi: What's your plan regarding how you plan to destroy Konoha?

Sasuke: Don't know got any tips? Wait a minute you could be a double.......

Itachi + Sasuke = awkward silence.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

vered said:


> Nagato confirmed to be a sensor!!!!



Man, I wish Itachi would let Nagato out to play.


----------



## sasutachi (Mar 28, 2012)

and since kabuto closed eyes ,sage mode isnt genjutsu-free


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Mar 28, 2012)

Kishi comparing Kabuto to a pig.


----------



## vered (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Man, I wish Itachi would let Nagato out to play.



yea dont remind me.some hype for Nagato is nice though.i wonder if its his uzumaki abbility or was it through the Rinnegan effect.
but he was able to sense Bee and Naruto from a great distance.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 28, 2012)

Link to chapter please.


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2012)

The translation wasn't too easy to understand.

I hope we get a better one later.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Link to chapter please.



Link removed


----------



## Orochibuto (Mar 28, 2012)

Alright time to go sleep after I read the chapter, the air pressure jutsu is impressive. Why doesnt Kabuto just spam it?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Alright time to go sleep after I read the chapter, the air pressure jutsu is impressive. Why doesnt Kabuto just spam it?



Because Itachi can counter with Susanoo, like he just did.


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 28, 2012)

so nagato is a sensor confirmed huh...


----------



## bubble_lord (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't like these flashbacks Kishi insists on sticking in. Boar hunting, Karin in the Chunin exams, load of crap. 

Fight is cool so far though, I like Kabuto's new move.


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2012)

so it was the power that made a dragon not kabuto himself afterall. Guess it's kabutos "that jutsu"


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you mean takL? Sage Mode or the Dragon jutsu?


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you mean takL? Sage Mode or the Dragon jutsu?



the dargon jutsu.

in the previous chap Kabuto said 
"...the complete sage power has shed the skin of snake and...  
sublimated (=risen) to be a dragon, Oh yeah!!"

I initially interpreted the line as the power made Kabuto a dragon but now I think it's more like getting the sage power enabled kabuto to use the dragon jutsu.

i think i go edit the trans thread.


----------



## Sniffers (Mar 28, 2012)

^ That's possible. The technique definately had a dragon-theme going for it and it does seem weird that Kabuto learned from _snakes_ how to shed his snake skin to become a dragon.


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2012)

the worrying bit is that kabuto says to himself "Still I should aim at Itachi? *shall I rewrite the tag in his head to make him a pawn again*?. no?rather than that I'd?"

i hope that wont happen.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 28, 2012)

Why haven't the brothers brought out the full forms of their Susano'os?

Very little happened in this chapter beyond showing off Kabuto's Sage Mode and showing how Sasuke and Itachi have even more memories they cherish.


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

takL said:


> the worrying bit is that kabuto says to himself "Still I should aim at Itachi… *shall I rewrite the tag in his head to make him a pawn again*…. no…rather than that I'd…"
> 
> i hope that wont happen.



Interesting indeed. What did he mean by "or even better"? Could you give an accurate explanation, if you know, please?


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Interesting indeed. What did he mean by "or even better"? Could you give an accurate explanation, if you know, please?



where does he say "even better"?


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

takL said:


> where does he say "even better"?



Here:


Itachi noticed Kabuto was going for Sasuke and thus manifest Susano enough to shield Sasuke.

It might be wrong translation, though.


----------



## takL (Mar 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> Itachi noticed Kabuto was going for Sasuke and thus manifest Susano enough to shield Sasuke.
> ...



oh ok ohanas script just says "Still I should aim at Itachi? shall I rewrite the tag in his head to make him a pawn again?.? no?rather than that..." 
...= (I'd better aim at sasuke)


----------



## Mateush (Mar 28, 2012)

takL said:


> oh ok ohanas script just says "Still I should aim at Itachi? shall I rewrite the tag in his head to make him a pawn again?.? no?rather than that..."
> ...= (I'd better aim at sasuke)



I see. Thank you


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 28, 2012)

okay chpater, nice fight.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Things better heat up next week - I want to see at least 3 new jutsu.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 28, 2012)

Quite boring, honestly.

Kabutos technique was really the only interesting part. Everything else was random or just didn't pick my interest.

I hope we see more of the Kage fight next chapter.​


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 28, 2012)

*man this is booooring*

seriously

past two chapters

I feel like nothing's happened. On top of it all is a useless boar chase.

just skip to Naruto already


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2012)

There was plenty of action. This only goes to show that some people are obsessed with a favorite character to the point they can't feel entertained if he isn't featured.


----------



## Talis (Mar 28, 2012)

Exactly the way i feel.
Fight starts: chapter 1; useless Susanoo's holding snakes. Kabuto going sage mode.
Chapter 2: horn cut.
I pray that Kabuto will summon Edo Madara next to him that will be awesome, imagine Kages vs clone Madara's, Itachi Sasuke vs the real Madara. 
Like a true boss.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Exactly Luiz.

And i've really liked the action. Kabuto's new jutsu was awesome. And the flashback-to-present fighting strategy was really cool IMO.

I like Naruto a hell of a lot more than Sasuke, but i dont mind Sasuke getting fight time at all- patience is a virtue. The chapters have been fine.


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 28, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Exactly the way i feel.
> Fight starts: chapter 1; useless Susanoo's holding snakes. Kabuto going sage mode.
> Chapter 2: horn cut.
> I pray that Kabuto will summon Edo Madara next to him that will be awesome, imagine Kages vs clone Madara's, Itachi Sasuke vs the real Madara.
> Like a true boss.



just horn cut? you missed the white shock technique, sword throwing, boar strategy and kabuto stabbing itachi.

downplaying annoys me.


----------



## neverlandvictim (Mar 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There was plenty of action. This only goes to show that some people are obsessed with a favorite character to the point they can't feel entertained if he isn't featured.



 Not really, I don't care for Sasuke but I don't mind watching him fight, especially since Itachi is there. Just feels like not much has happened this chapter.


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 28, 2012)

Durr yea I want to see more naruto flashbacks about how he wants to be hokage and save all the bijuu!


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 28, 2012)

neverlandvictim said:


> Not really, I don't care for Sasuke but I don't mind watching him fight, especially since Itachi is there. Just feels like not much has happened this chapter.



Do you expect a 1 hit KO after Kabuto just went Sage Mode? 



Plus I'm sure it will look a lot cooler when it's animated.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 28, 2012)

I enjoyed it, and I don't like boring things


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 28, 2012)

Gannicus 

Meh, while I admit I haven't really been entertained, and would rather Tobi, these few chapters have shown a lot of stuff and have really given Uchiha fans something they've been asking for for years.


----------



## principito (Mar 28, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I enjoyed it, and *I don't like boring things *



da fuck?

you like Zetsu


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2012)

there was action this chapter but not kamehahmehas.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Quite boring, honestly.
> 
> Kabutos technique was really the only interesting part. Everything else was random or just didn't pick my interest.
> 
> I hope we see more of the Kage fight next chapter.​



If the fighting doesn't escalate much beyond this, I'm pinning for the Kages too. But I'm tired of Madara playing around, I want him to be completely serious and for both parties to really go all out.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> there was action this chapter but not kamehahmehas.



Kamehameha action can be good: see chapter 571.

But strategic, temwork involved fighting can also be good: see the new chapter.


----------



## Naklin (Mar 28, 2012)

What are you talking about! This is one of the best chapters in the entire manga


----------



## Matariki (Mar 28, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> seriously
> 
> past two chapters
> 
> ...



>Implying Naruto's fights are exciting


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 28, 2012)

Apparently Sasuke has never really despised his brother because the way he acts is just too nice.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Mar 28, 2012)

Seiko said:


> >Implying Naruto's fights are exciting



Dont tell me 571 didnt get you pumped. 

Sasukes fights are great too, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2012)

Kabuto is pretty epic.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what made Kabuto divert course from Sasuke? Did he realize Itachi could track his movements despite being blind and in deep pain?

I feel as though Kishimoto's ability to draw is deteriorating =/


----------



## AoshiKun (Mar 28, 2012)

The plot is moving on...


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Mar 28, 2012)

I have to agree. I found nothing entertaining :/
Kabuto was the only good thing about this chapter. Man that guy freaks me out O__O

While I don't mind other characters getting their time, I really don't, it just feels like the plot is moving at a snails pace... Nothing really feels new, other than Kabuto's sage mode, and the whole Itachi/sasuke team up seemed really... rushed, so it still doesn't sit well with me.


On the other hand, maybe Luiz is right as well. I greatly dislike Uchihas


----------



## Melas (Mar 28, 2012)

Sadly a trudge through this shit is unavoidable before we can return to the hero.

Anyway, this manga is no Spartacus even when its focused on Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Can anyone tell me what made Kabuto divert course from Sasuke? Did he realize Itachi could track his movements despite being blind and in deep pain?
> 
> I feel as though Kishimoto's ability to draw is deteriorating =/



Itachi shielded Sasuke with Susanoo. He kinda, fisted him.


----------



## Kage (Mar 28, 2012)

and how. 

next week they use a tactic based on that time sasuke named boar-san.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 28, 2012)

I think people only find it boring because we've seen the Uchihs bro's fights and their skill set but with kabuto it's a totally new thing. Mind you I find Kabuto's sage mode very interesting. I liked his paralysis jutsu, I'm glad Kishi hasn't forgotten about Sound techniques.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 28, 2012)

Ooooh okay, I thought that was Sasuke's own Susano'o but its hard to tell with how white everything is in that chapter.

Darker lines wouldn't kill him.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 28, 2012)

Naklin said:


> What are you talking about! This is one of the best chapters in the entire manga



Yes it is.

Dr Snakes and now this Itachi avatar i just got, give us more of these chapters Kishi!


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Ooooh okay, I thought that was Sasuke's own Susano'o but its hard to tell with how white everything is in that chapter.
> 
> Darker lines wouldn't kill him.



Simple mistake, I was confused at first too, but Itachi and Kabuto's discussion helped me see what was going on.

But the arm is definitely coming from Itachi's chakra aura. It's his Susanoo covering Sasuke.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> I have to agree. I found nothing entertaining :/
> Kabuto was the only good thing about this chapter. Man that guy freaks me out O__O
> 
> While I don't mind other characters getting their time, I really don't, it just feels like the plot is moving at a snails pace... Nothing really feels new, other than Kabuto's sage mode, and the whole Itachi/sasuke team up seemed really... rushed, so it still doesn't sit well with me.



Yeah to me this chapter felt too short and plain... I kinda disliked the retcon tough but meh... there is nothing stopping kishi from doing such thing.


----------



## Kenzo Hartman PhD (Mar 28, 2012)

Now we all know why Kabuto has been acting so smug and confident around these Uchihas - this jutsu + his snake-eyes are a perfect sharingan counter.  And it also required him to copy Suigetsu's ability just so HE could stand it.  That's some ridiculous planning, fitting of Kabuto's character.

This was likely done to make Sasuke take Sage Mode more seriously, for his eventual fight with Naruto.  He'll already have some knowledge of the precognition and other abilities, which Naruto won't be expecting.

Last thing - props to Kabuto for surpassing the everloving fuck out of Orochimaru.  He makes him look like a joke, and Orochimaru spent almost all of his 50-ish years studying this stuff.  Kabuto truly was the genius behind it all.

This is going to look GREAT animated.  So many fights in a row.


----------



## principito (Mar 28, 2012)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> I have to agree. I found nothing entertaining :/
> Kabuto was the only good thing about this chapter. Man that guy freaks me out O__O
> 
> While I don't mind other characters getting their time, I really don't, it just feels like the *plot is moving at a snails pace*... Nothing really feels new, other than Kabuto's sage mode, and the whole Itachi/sasuke team up seemed really... *rushed, so it still doesn't sit well with me*.
> ...



da fuck? so is it rushed or slow? dont get it?

but anyway.....

Yes... the plot seems quite UG these days.... jumping from tobi vs Naruto then Kages vs Madara then Uchiha vs Kabuto then what? jump back to Naruto?


----------



## Klue (Mar 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah to me this chapter felt too short and plain... I kinda disliked the retcon tough but meh... there is nothing stopping kishi from doing such thing.



What retcon?

Were we told that Sasuke never used a bow and arrow before?


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 29, 2012)

Man, what a freakshow Kabuto has become xD

I liked it. Uchiha bros  

And so much info the last couple chaps.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2012)

This week's chapter lacked info; we didn't learn anything cool.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 30, 2012)

I guess, but I read the chapters one right after the other so it's like one chapter in my head.


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2012)

I envy you. I really wish I could take a few weeks off and then catch up.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 30, 2012)

for me this chapter was really boring ;/ I sooo hope that next time we will jump to see what naruto and kurama are doing (since the last time color page with naruto and sleeping kurama could kinda imply that there will be a little breat in this battlefield and more focus somewhere else)

but if this continues to be only kabuto and itachi and sasuke then it will be disappointing... even the kages vs madara is more interesting... since now its 25(+1) vs 5.... and some naruto and bijus would be nice too (cant wait for everyone to see naruto in biju mode)


----------



## Klue (Mar 30, 2012)

ZiBi21 said:


> for me this chapter was really boring ;/ I sooo hope that next time we will jump to see what naruto and kurama are doing (since the last time color page with naruto and sleeping kurama could kinda imply that there will be a little breat in this battlefield and more focus somewhere else)
> 
> but if this continues to be only kabuto and itachi and sasuke then it will be disappointing... even the kages vs madara is more interesting... since now its 25(+1) vs 5.... and some naruto and bijus would be nice too (cant wait for everyone to see naruto in biju mode)



You rather see Naruto and Tobi, rather than Madara and the Kages? This is probably a last opportunity to see the Kages throw down. And he knows what will happened to Madara.

If Itachi stops Edo Tensei, there is no guarantee that we'll see him again - Tobi can give us any and all information relating to Madara. Assuming he survives this battle.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2012)

vered said:


> yea dont remind me.some hype for Nagato is nice though.i wonder if its his uzumaki abbility or was it through the Rinnegan effect.
> but he was able to sense Bee and Naruto from a great distance.



I'm afraid to call it an Uzumaki thing, because Naruto hasn't shown any sensing abilities outside of Sage Mode.

Don't think that counts.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 31, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm afraid to call it an Uzumaki thing, because Naruto hasn't shown any sensing abilities outside of Sage Mode.
> 
> Don't think that counts.



Well Naruto is half-Uzumaki, which would explain why he didn't have sensing outside of Sage Mode and Chakra mode.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well Naruto is half-Uzumaki, which would explain why he didn't have sensing outside of Sage Mode and Chakra mode.



So Nagato and Karin are full Uzumakis? Both parents were born from that clan? Or are you saying that because they have red hair?


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 31, 2012)

^ I for one am very curious about Karin and Nagato's parents. Still annoyed that Sakura's irrelevant parents haven't gotten so much as a cameo. 



Klue said:


> I envy you. I really wish I could take a few weeks off and then catch up.


Haha, it's usually a better reading experience for sure. I used to be addicted to spoilers even though most of the time it was the same old negative reactions (is this still true?). 

It helps that I've been in-and-out bored with the war arc... and Life Stuff keeps taking my attention away. I guess I'm not quite as "in" to Naruto as I once was... I think, for me, the desire to see and post reactions and thoughts on the chapters is about as much a motivator in not waiting as the story itself. 



			
				ZiBi21 said:
			
		

> but if this continues to be only kabuto and itachi and sasuke then it will be disappointing... even the kages vs madara is more interesting... since now its 25(+1) vs 5.... and some naruto and bijus would be nice too (cant wait for everyone to see naruto in biju mode)


I think Kishi-sensei will probably jump between fights, spending some time here and there, even though that's not usually his style. He did handle it that way though with Jiraiya vs. Pain and Itachi vs. Sasuke IIRC. I think it will "build" the tension better this way. 

The question then is who's gonna finish first and how will that affect the other battles?


----------

